# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 0 - The Sending of the Wanderer



## Edena_of_Neith

This is Turn 0 of the 3rd Industrial Revolution thread.

  Let's hope it works, and is fun, and does not quickly fail.
  We have posted over 800 posts just leading up to this - let's try for 800 posts and more in the IR, in many Turns.

  - - -

  DO NOT POST THAT YOUR POWER IS ATTACKING, OR OTHERWISE FIGHTING, THIS TURN.
  THIS TURN, AND ONLY THIS TURN, IS A NON-FIGHTING TURN.

  You may do anything else in this Turn, except fighting, within the very short amount of time this Turn represents.

  - - -

  This Turn does represent one month of In Character game time (Turn 1 and beyond will.)

  This Turn represents only a FEW HOURS of In Character game time.
  The last few hours before the war begins.

  At the very beginning of this Turn, the Sending of the Wanderer is heard and seen by all.

  At the very end of this Turn, Vecna and his Legions arrive in the Present, emerging out of Tovag Baragu.

  - - -

  There has been a change in the Rules, which is necessitated by the nature of the ENBoards.

  A thread may have only 200 posts.  No more.
  Therefore, the Moderator (Darkness) will close each thread when it reaches 200 posts - and the Turn will be considered over.

  I will post the results of the Turn that is now over, in the first posts of the next Turn when I create the thread for it.

  - - -

  This Turn will be shorter than 200 posts.

  At an undisclosed point after the 50th post, I will create the thread for Turn 1, and the fireworks will start.

  - - -

  Now ...

  LET'S ALL HAVE OURSELVES AN IR!!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

THE SENDING OF THE WANDERER

	Note - the Sending of the Wanderer is rather disgusting and offensive In Character, and was meant to be so ... In Character.  
	NOT Out of Character.  The Sending has no OOC implications or messages of any sort.

	- - -

	40 years have passed since the Greyhawk Wars ended.
	40 years of peace.
	Peace fought hard for, hard won, and well deserved.
	A time of respite, a time of rebuilding, a time of growing prosperity and hope for everyone.

	War looms again now, however - a war more terrible than the Greyhawk Wars ever were, and the general population of Oerth is in despair, and they cower and hide, hoping to escape the coming storm.

	A magical sending comes to the people of Oerth.
	This magical sending conveys both sound and sight, a series of images with vocal accompanyment that goes on for some time.
	Every sentient being on Oerth, from the semi-intelligent gray ooze to the supra-genius gold dragons, and all between, receives this sending.
	Every sentient being in Greyspace receives this sending.
	The Sending is heard by the Torilian Border Guard.
	The Sending is heard in the Border Ethereal where it touches Oerth and Greyspace.
	The Sending is heard near Gates in Sigil that lead to Oerth or Greyspace.

	Vecna alone does not hear the Sending, for he has not arrived in the Present yet (he will arrive within a few hours of the Sending, though, and from his magic learn about it, and everything said or shown in it.)

	Nobody knows who made the sending.
	Many think it is the mysterious Wanderer (see the Ivid the Undying internet supplement.)

	Nobody knows for sure, but all receive the sending, in sight and sound, from beginning to end, and all clearly understand everything shown and said.


	- - -


	Everything shown and said in the Sending, happened.
	The Wanderer is showing things that actually happened (in the first two IRs) and things actually said (in the first two IRs.)

	In Character, spells like Detect Lie, Augury, Divination, Commune, Limited Wish, Wish, and Miracle will all reveal that everything shown is the truth.
	Anyone travelling to the Outer Planes, to discuss the Sending with their dieties, or their Proxies, or the Planars, or attempting Contact Other Plane, finds that the Sending is showing truth.

	The spells and visits show the Sending depicts the truth and no falsehood.
	However, the spells and visits also show that the Sending is not the whole truth, nor is it necessarily a truthful depiction of the truth.

	Here is what is heard and seen:
	The voice of an elderly man, frail and spectral, is heard ((given in parenthesis below))

	- - -

	(There was once a land like ours, called Faerun.)

	- - -

	The image of that land appears.  There are the mountain ranges, snow capped and mighty.  
	There are the fields, castles tall amongst them, manor homes and peasant homes sprinkled throughout.
	There are the forests, green and verdent, from the tall boreal forests of Luruar to the lush tropical rainforests of Chult.
	There are the cities:  mighty Waterdeep, noble Silverymoon, proud Zhentil Keep, menacing Mulmaster, Calimport in all it’s sprawl, Candlekeep with it’s endless libraries, and many more.
	Like the Flanaess, there are the scars of wars and magic ... the High Moor is bleak and barren, the desert of Anarouch shimmers in the heat.
	Like the Flanaess, there are places of mystery and wonder.  The Halls of Eveningstar, the Star Mounds, Ironfang Keep,  the mysterious magehalls of Nimbral, the buried wonders of Raurin.
	Like the Flanaess, there are places of great beauty:  Evermeet, a green and shining island of wonder in the middle of the blue sea, the stately grace of the islands of the Moonshaes, rising in green covered cliffs out of the froth, the grandeur of the Great Rift, the glittering caverns of Mithril Hall.
	The elves of this land are like the elves of Oerth, pretty much;  some are blue and some are gold, and some are even green, but they are all elves.  The dwarves are like those of Oerth, noble and strong and stout.  The gnomes are the same, short and clever and darkly humorous.  The halflings are similar;  some are peaceful gardeners, and some are lonely foresters, but all are reasonably non-violent.
	Except for the altered geography, and the fact that there are more mages in this land, and they are slightly stronger than the mages of Oerth, this might well be the Flanaess.

	- - -

	(The people of this land, choose to walk a path that diverged from wisdom and the Light.)

	- - -

	Images appear, in order, one by one.

	A stately old inn is seen, probably over a hundred years old.  It is made of wood, it is aesthetically beautiful, the price is fair, the service excellent, and the food superb.
	But now a large number of people are converging on the inn, and with picks and axes they are chopping it down, reducing it to kindling, and hauling off the remains.
	And with the inn goes all the trees and shrugs around it, all hewed down and carted away.
	An ugly building, 3 stories high, made out of dinghy stone, is put up in it’s place.
	The new owner, a gnome, looks it up and down, smiles and nods:  ‘This is progress.  We will make much more money now.’

	A pleasant country village is seen, with a scattering of homes, churches to various dieities, the general store, the blacksmith, the cobbler, the bakery, everything.
	But they are tearing it all down, and people are being evicted from their homes by force.
	Again, all the buildings are demolished, and all the trees and shrugs hewed away, and everything carted off.
	In the place of the town rises a set of what look like tall stone block buildings (apartment tenements), and a new industrial center rises at the center of town, ugly and black, filled with odd and nonsensical looking pipes, beams, wheels, and long tall stacks.
	The people are made to live in these stone buildings.  They do not look happy.
	Now, smoke begins to rise out of the tall stacks at an incredible rate.  It very quickly changes the color of the sky to a murky blue, and the fumes cause people to gag, to cough, to hold their hands over their mouths as they hurry to and fro.

	- - -

	(They chose to walk a crooked path, a path that went wrong, terribly wrong.)

	- - -

	The same town, but now it is a city.
	There is not a tree or bush in sight.  
	There are endless rows of tenements, hundreds of them, filling the entire vision, no countryside to be seen at all.
	Gigantic buildings tower over the tenements, but these are not churches;  they are great buildings of iron and stone, and an awful sound comes from them.
	The sound of bellows, of steam, of hammers, of chains, of some unholy uproar, as if all the demons were loose and on the warpath.
	The people in the narrow, grimy streets are rushing to and fro like a hoard of demons were coming for them;  pushing through each other in an incredible jam, beggars and the destitute and the homeless evident at every corner, being splashed by the filthy slime thrown from the streets as the passerbys step in the murky water.
	From the great tall cyclindrical towers are coming multiple plumes of smoke - so much smoke it seems like a forest fire is in progress.  No amount of wood could produce that much smoke unless whole forests ARE being cleared to produce it.
	The sky is a sickly yellow brown color, and the sunlight coming through the smoke is weak and reddish.

	- - -

	(The people of Faerun went wrong.  As they continued walking their new path, reason and care were discarded on the grass.)

	- - -

	A large gathering of gnomes, bald men and women in red robes, men and women wearing black garments adorned with the symbols of a skull or other ghastly markings, and many others are congregated around a table.
	A conversation is in progress:

	‘We have perfected Permanency, and now it can be cast without any penalty to the wielder’
	‘Yes, but will it take on items?’
	‘Indeed, for we have modified it so that it will cover most spells, and most items.’
	‘We can create magical items on an assembly line.’
	‘Show us some of these items.’

	‘Here is an arquebus (the device) that fires three times as fast as a normal arquebus, it never misfires, and it is twice as accurate.’
	‘Here is a cannon (the device is shown) that loads itself, and we are working on making Bolts of Holding for the ammunition.’
	‘Here is a device that will propel a ship through water without sails, employing steam, and its steel blades won’t break from any normal cause’

	But now one of the gnomes steps forward, and presents a flask of greek fire.

	‘When this is thrown, it will burst with 10 fold effect, and nothing will put out the fire until the oil itself has burned out!’

	- - -

	(Walking their path, they abandoned the care and caution of magecraft.  They abandoned the responsibility of power.  They chose to turn a blind eye to consequences.  Only power mattered, and that was pursued ruthlessly.)

	- - -

	The forests are being hacked down, trees falling, crashing, thundering to the ground.
	The new and horrible sound, the sound of chainsaws, is heard, and the forest is being destroyed at an appalling rate, an incredible rate.
	Two iron or steel rails have been laid through the cleared area, and a gigantic machine is sitting on the rails, or a series of gigantic machines.  The logs are being laid upon them, piled high, until thousands of trees are laid on the train, for train it is, and the engine roars to life, and with black puffs slowly accelerates, pulling the massive assemblage of logs and steel vehicles away, with a noise like steadily rising thunder.

	Some of the trees that were cut are not hewed apart, but instead stripped in mills - strange mills filled with the deafening scream of magical saws, and then placed straight up.
	Long rows of these naked posts are set up, then wires - made of some unknown substance - are hung from them, again and again, and more and more posts go up, and more wires, until they seem to block out the sky.
	A bird lands on one of the wires, then contacts a second wire.  With a flash like lightning, the bird is incinerated.  Grumbling gnomes are seen climbing up and working on the wires with devices that are unrecognizable.
	They kick the corpse of the bird into the nearby river, which is murky and has a strange sickly smell to it.

	The view pulls back, and it can be seen that the devastation to the forests is far and wide, and everywhere these steel beams have been placed over the ground, and the poles and wires are everywhere.
	All the quaintly old towns and villages are vanishing, and vast cities are springing up.
	Cities where the air is so toxic men and women and children die from breathing it, people are made to live stacked up 10 stories high, 5 to a room, where beggars and the destitute rot in the narrow streets, and where endless vast factories, forbiddening, black, pour endless amounts of smoke into the  atmosphere, filling the whole sky with a black pall.
	The rivers are poisoned, and those who fall in come out sick, and they die, or must be magically healed ... but magical healing is still as rare as ever, and the clergy are raking in the money more than the new bankers or stock brokers are, shouting and yelling and brandishing slips of paper in a meaningless (and endless) cacophony of sound.

	- - -

	(Some among them had never chosen to walk the crooked path, and had retained wisdom and reason.  They gave battle to the gnomes and technomancers, fought to keep them from making Faerun over as they pleased.)

	- - -

	The druids are gathered in conclave in the sacred grove.
	Next, they are seen in the blackish pits of the machines, the factories, throwing their magic, wrecking the machines, stopping the smoke from billowing out into the sky, stopping the poisons from flowing into the rivers.
	The sacred grove appears again.   Into said grove march figures sheathed in armor, head to toe.  The armor is strange;  the figures look like they are covered in giant shells.  Each figure is carrying a long tube that spits fire:  fire that melts rock, and devours trees and shrubs, burning them quickly to cinders.  
	The grove burns, wails of protest by the dryads as they die unavailing them, for those who are attacking are without pity or remorse.

	The image of a court appears.  The gnomes are the judges, and the jury.
	And the executioners, and the druids, men and women, are taken out and hung, by the hundreds, their bodies left to rot in the poisoned sunlight.

	Wizards with red robes shoot blazing beams of light, whether magic or technology is unknown, and those beams cut down trees in a flash, like they’d been struck by lightning.  
	Mile after mile of forest is destroyed, then fireballs and thousands of the new greek oil explosives are thrown in, incinerating all.
	The screams of the dying druids are matched by the screams of dying animals, birds, and the Faerie, trapped and unable to flee the firestorm.

	The scene of a dungeon.  Druid women hang in rows.  With great glee, the men and women who are their jailors, wearing the hideous skull symbol seen earlier, begin their work of torture, ultimately multilating the victims beyond recognition.

	- - -

	(Drunk with power, victorious over the peoples and forces of reason, they chose to willfully abuse the very magic that had made them strong, and to hand the secrets of its power over to those who should never have been allowed to even know of such things.)

	- - -

	A man and a gnome are sitting, facing the hideous visage of a great orc, and a small grinning kobold.
	The man speaks:

	‘This is the new gatling gun, with Permanency and Haste, and with bullets augmented with explosive magic.’
	‘Here is the secret of mass producing the new rifle.  With this weapon, you can kill your opponents at thousands of yards, and their arrows cannot touch you.’
	‘Here is how you build a factory to mass produce weapons of war ...’

	He hands the weapons to the orc and kobold, and shows them extensive schematics.

	‘Here is how to make Permanency effective over and over, without cost to yourself.’
	‘Here are the secrets of magic, which have been wrongfully withheld from you.’
	‘Here is how to cast high powered spells.’
	‘Here is how to combine magic with science.’

	A new image appears.  It is like a Nibelungen cavern, for it is full of the den and uproar those dwarves would make.
	But it is kobolds who are making this den, as they work in the hellish uproar of a great underground war factory.  Magical blades, magical bullets, magic firearms, magical armor, and a number of unrecognizable oddities are all being made, while kobolds gloat over them, grin over them, and peer over schematics.
	The scene shifts, and now an orcish city is seen.  It is worse than the human cities ... they didn’t even bother to build tenements for their workers, and most live in huts.
	But their factories tower into the sky, unleashing ungodly torrents of smoke, and from those factories come great vehicles mounted on the twin rails, and huge versions of the arquebus, over 10 feet long, are sitting on them.  The orcs jump and howl with glee as their first magical artillery rolls out the door.

	- - -

	(Those that should have stopped them, failed in their duties.  And when the illithid, aroused by the turmoil Above, choose to make themselves masters of the Underdark, nobody even bothered to look for the danger until it was upon them, and they were slaughtered.)

	- - -

	The Chosen of Mystra sits in her dressing room, peering at herself in the mirror.  She looks gaunt and sad, and is holding a sheath of papers.
	On those papers, is a long list, the list of druids and elves slain by the gnomes and humans of the Technomancy, as it now calls itself, and by the new and greatly feared Humanoid Alliance.
	She shakes her head, and says:  ‘We must not interfere.  We must allow the world to make it’s own choices, for good or evil.  We shall not stop this thing.’

	The scene flashes to a drow city 2 miles below her.
	The drow are being slaughtered, the mind flayers (illithid) are blasting them, incinerating them, blowing their brains out, devouring those they can catch.
	Soon all the drow city is in ruins, and the last survivors are rounded up by the illithid, and march off as mindless automatons under illithid mental domination.

	The great House of Baenre falls, and Narbondel breaks in half and falls, shattering, shards flying everywhere.  Menzoberranzan is whelmed by the illithid.
	Blingdenstone, the home of the Svirfneblin, lays silent and empty, no remaining life in the ruins, every last gnome carried off to the illithid cities.
	The priestesses of Ghaunadaur fall to illithid mental power, and their servants, the puddings and oozes, halt, and acknowledge the overlordship of their new masters, the illithid, supreme rulers of the Underdark.

	- - -

	(Their path led to the ruin and multilation of Faerun.  In that ruin, even those peoples of reason and lore were pulled down into folly and darkness.  Amongst the technomancers who had perpetrated this wreckage, no act of madness was now beyond their scope of thought.)

	- - -

	The dwarf king roars in anger:  ‘The elves started this trouble.  I want Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet and all her mages brought here so they can be tried, properly found guilty, then drawn and quartered!  Do you hear me?!
	The elven emissary gasps, and states:  ‘That is not reasonable, m’lord.  The elves are victims of this war also.’
	The king glares.  ‘Bring me the Queen, or face the wrath of the dwarves!’
	The elven emissary looks offended, and says  ‘I shall depart now, and come back when you will be courteous and have thought upon the matter, and realized that what you ask is impossible and unjust.’
	The dwarven king jumps to his feet in anger, points at the emissary, and states ‘I want him taken, chained up, and given 50 lashes.  I want it done now.’
	The elven emissary looks horrified and shocked.  ‘I am a diplomat.  Have the dwarves chosen to throw aside all diplomacy??’
	The dwarven king roars ‘Make it a hundred lashes, and to the bone.  If he starts to die, heal him!  Then throw him out the front gate to rot!’

	The flogging is carried out, the dwarves grim and strangely eager to the task, and the screams are deafening.  What is left of the elf is tossed outside the Gates, which then slam shut.

	In the deeps of some great building, beings sit around a table.
	One is a human, one is an orc, and one is ... a horned devil.

	The human smiles and speaks ‘We welcome the alliance with our new friends, the orcs and the kobolds, and we embrace all the humanoids.  May they be ever welcome in our lands and our cities.’
	‘With them shall we share all our magic, and all our science, and they shall come into their own.’
	The orc speaks up ‘We welcome the friendship of the Technomancy, and we shall work with you to destroy the elves forever, exterminate them utterly from the planet, and drive all of our common foes from Toril.’
	The human looks at the horned devil and smiles again, and says  ‘With our Pact, the might of the Fiends is with us, and they shall overcome your elves, and any who dare oppose you.’
	The horned devil, just smiles, and says nothing.

	Another dark place, probably a cave.  A demon is there, speaking with shadowy figures.
	One of them speaks ‘With demonic aid, we shall carve our own place out in this world, and destroy all those who oppose us.’
	The demon speaks  ‘Just give me and mine fresh blood, the blood of innocents and children, and we shall be as a destroying wave upon your foes.’
	The shadowy figure grins, and says ‘We have children aplenty and to spare.  For the demons, nothing is too much to ask for, and nothing is to much to give.’
	The shadowy figure is seen holding out one of the new machine guns to the demon, the machine gun glowing bright green with immense magical power.  The demon takes it, eyes it speculatively, then blows the far side of the cavern to pieces with it.  The demon seems very pleased.
	The shadowy figure comments ‘We have thousands like that, and even better weapons, which shall be put at your disposal at once.’
	The demon smiles ...

	In Evereska, the ancient crystalline buildings are shattering, crumbling.
	Great machines, glowing green with Protection from Normal Weapons and Protection from Magical Weapons, Stoneskin and Resist Fire, with Hasted tracks instead of wheels, aim huge barrels at the buildings, and massive explosions herald each new round of tank fire.
	Figures in glowing green armor, which appears to be weightless - they are moving like it is weightless - are pointing glowing firearms of every kind at the elves, and an endless rain of multicolored destruction is flying into the defenders.
	The elves are massacred.  Blown to pieces, body parts strewn over the shattered cobblestones.  More buildings crumble, elven archers, men and women, crushed as they fall with the structures.
	Overhead flies an evil dragon, grinning and firing gouts of acid that melt buildings and elves alike, and with each strike those on the ground cheer.

	When the battle is over, they doff their helmets, and the hideous visages of orcs, bugbears, kobolds, gnolls, every kind of humanoid in some unholy harmony, are seen.
	With glee they clap each other, like old war buddies, and they prepare for the victory feast.
	The elves, are the feast.
	By the hundreds, elven corpses of men, women, and children, adorn the spits, while kobolds turn them grinning, and bugbears add seasoning, and orc chefs preside over great ovens, their knives flashing as they prepare special dinners for the guests.

	Into the camp comes walking a large group of humans, carrying the ensignia of the Technomancy.
	Cheers, roars, and shouts of greeting, and clapping, is heard from every corner as these allies of the Humanoids take their places at the seats of honor, and join in the dining with the humanoids.
	As the food is wolfed down, and the ale flows, the human leader and the leader of the humanoids, a great orc, raise their glasses, and toast each other, and another great cheer erupts from all sides.

	The last charred ruins of Evereska are blasted into rubble, dissolved in acid, and the ground itself is erased of all vegetation and any sign that anything ever lived there.
	The blood of the elves, sinks deep into the earth, and the bedrock groans in pain, and if one listens carefully, weeping can be heard ... the very earth is weeping, as the elven blood saturates it.

	In Leuthilspar, still untouched, it’s tall spires touching the sky, the elves hail their friends the Faerie.
	Pixies, sprites, grigs, sylphs, compliment the main body of the sidhe who have come to stand beside their mortal brethren, while the more powerful nymphs, and the unearthly beautiful eladrin stand to one side.
	The elven Queen, Amlaruil, raises her hand, and speaks  ‘We shall endure, the magic will endure, and we will not fail our trust to the world.’

	- - -

	(Queen Amlaruil spoke falsely, and she failed utterly in the trust placed on her.  For she joined her people, united them as one, with the very humanoids who had massacred and devoured her kindred.
	Ultimately defeated and broken by the wars and the new order in which no place could possibly exist for them, the Faerie departed.)

	- - -

	The Faerie.  But they are leaving.  Pearly gates open, the Faerie step through, and the Gates close behind them ... forever.
	By the hundreds, by the thousands, the Faerie, many mourning and weeping, are leaving.
	The very lifeblood of the world is stricken, the Weave falters, the forests are permanently less verdant and green, the power of life is forever diminished.

	The elves of Evermeet ... but now they are in underground caverns, cavorting and dancing and feasting as elves do ... with their new friends the orcs, gnolls, bugbears, kobolds, and all the others.
	The daughter of Queen Amlaruil, beautiful and radiant, kneels before the great orc king, and kisses him on the feet.  Then he sweeps her up in his arms and kisses her deeply, his body pressed to hers.
	With a cheer and a roar, dozens of others do the same.
	Bugbears sweep up elven women in their arms, elven women clasp kobolds lovingly, elven and humanoid faces stare at each other lovingly, and there is comradery and merriment ... and many children.
	Children.
	Half elf half orc.  Half elf half bugbear.  Half elf half kobold.  One third elf one third orc one third kobold.  One quarter orc one quarter goblin one quarter flind one quarter ogre.
	A great dance begins, as elves and humanoids swing their partners around in glee, and the orc king sits with his elven concubine in his arms (she is totally naked, along with three quarters of the crowd), fondling her, while she grins and giggles.

	Over all are two statues.  One is of Father Grumsh, the Wise Old Sage, venerated by all elves and humanoids, and Mother Sehanine, the Mysterious, who all humanoids and elves venerate for magic and psionics.
	Well, actually - only a few venerate these two.  Most of the elves and humanoids abandoned their respective religions long ago.

	The temples of the Seldarine lay silent and empty.  They were not laid to rest with care, but were looted and ransacked, and the sacred shrines defiled.
	More importantly, it was the elves who did this.
	Elven swords hacked  down the statue of Corellon, even arrows are embedded in the great murals, and elven swear words and curses are written on the walls and the shattered altars.

	- - -

	(In the new world the gnomes  and technomancers had created, depravity became the norm)

	- - -

	A great cathedral, complete with stained glass windows, looms all about.
	The sunlight shines down upon the congregation.
	The congregation, is having an orgy.
	But this is not just any orgy;  this is an orgy of the Church of Toril.

	Mind flayers are using their tentacles to pleasure women.  Beholders are being stroked along the eyestalks by loving dwarven hands, even as the Beholders kiss  each other and those on the floor, licking with their long tongues.
	Kender giggle in the background, stealing everything as they move through the crowd, pointing out (as if it needed pointing out) in eloquent detail each new scene they witness.
	Several ogres are present, wearing girdles of giant strength.  They are quite popular.
	Even more popular are the half reptilian Yuan-Tin, with their long snake-like tongues that give a new definition to the words french kissing.
	An aboleth is present, and is serving as a carpet for two lovers, who are busy with each other even as the aboleth fondles them with it’s many tentacles.
	It would appear several undead are present - their cold embrace is a novelty to the living, and spectral figures merge with the warm, living ones.  
	Even a few skeletons are present, drawing their long bony hands up and down the backs of those present, sending delicious tingles up and down the spines of men and women.

	Meanwhile, the high priests and priestesses are having a private romp of their own.
	A human woman wraps herself in magically altered Grey Ooze, and as it pours into her mouth and other places she convulses with pleasure (breathing apparently is optional), and it would seem the Ooze itself is radiating a sense of delight of it’s own.
	The halfling woman prefers the Black Pudding.  Its thousands of tiny microscopic mouths are giving her thousands of tiny nibbles, from head to toe, like a thousand kisses on her flesh, and she croons with the joy of it.
	The elven woman yonder prefers the classic, high style version:  the Ochre Jelly.  As it pours into her every orifice, she cries out in delight, trying to wrap her arms around it as it encases her in it’s gooey substance.
	Men, women, slimes, jellies, and oozes all meld with each other, merge with each other in joyous passion.
	Of course, the succubi and even a few erinye are present, with all that entails, and they are a definite hit with the men ... and the women.
	Cries of passion and cries of pain compete with each other for dominance in the air, which is thick with reddish incense;  powerful aphrodasiacs working upon the lungs and minds of all in the room.

	- - -

	(Their society became strange beyond all strangeness.)

	- - -

	A new scene appears.  Here is a drow city, dark and forbidding with it’s homes of stalactites and stalagmites, lit by sorcery.
	A group of elves and drow face each other.  Gold, silver, green, and dark elves.
	One elf, a silver, smiles, and he gestures,  and changes into a female silver elf, and all the elves applaud.
	Then, apparently to  outdo him, a gold elf gestures, and becomes a green elf male.
	The green elf laughs, and becomes a gold elf female.
	Then the silver elf smiles wickedly, and turns into a drow male, grinning wildly.
	The gold elf snorts, and turns into a drow female.
	One of the drow males, watching all this, smiles, and turns into a silver elf female.
	Then one of the drow females, turns into a green elf male.
	The elves continued to shift and change, cheering each new incarnation.

	Over off to one side is a great pile of wreckage.  There, the symbols of Corellon and Sehanine lay together with those of Lolth and Kiransalee.
	All have been smashed and broken, trod underfoot, and desecrated, and it is obvious that all of the elves and drow took part in this.

	Now, the elves, in all manner of form and sex - none of them their own race or sex - congregate together.  Lips touch lips, and arms entwine around bodies.  A new revel, a new orgy, is beginning ...

	A beholder appears, terrifying with it’s 10 eyestalks.  Known for their incredible self-pride, seeing themselves as the epidome of perfection, individual beholders are very antisocial even to their own kind, and look down on all other beings, except their masters the phaerimm.
	However, this beholder is busy laughing and throwing beer steins with telekinesis at an orc.  The orc is throwing beer steins back.  Both are covered in ale, both are being laughed at by the entire room, and the town guard is rushing in and threatening them both with a stiff fine if they don’t quit.
	Cowed and chastened, the beholder apologizes politely to the guard, eyes lowered, and even goes so far as to clean up the mess itself with its magic.

	The gnome is standing at a pupit, giving a speech, in which he is explaining the basics of ... well, it is gibberish really (quantum physics).
	An audience of learned sages, illithid, a number of phaerimm with beholder servants, humanoids, githyanki, and other assorted beings are present, listening.
	When the diminuitive gnome is finished, they all stand and applaud him, even the phaerimm.
	Now, you are inside the gnome’s head, hearing his thoughts, as he watches them applaud, and he  is thinking  ‘We have shown that we are superior to all of them, we gnomes, and they appreciate this now.  About time.’
	You are now inside the head of one of the phaerimm, whose magic and genius is legendary.  And it is thinking  ‘It is a privilege to learn at the feet of he who holds the Seat of Academia.  If only I could actually get to meet the distinguished professor, that would be very nice.’

	The next speaker is a kender.  The kender, to a great ovation, takes the pupit (he climbs up on a high chair to reach the podium) and speaks:
	‘It is a great pleasure to be here today.  I think you all are great, and I know you think we kender are great too’
	A big cheer from the crowd.
	‘I shall tell you the story of my Uncle Trapspringer, how he befriended the gully dwarves, and the adventures that befell them!’
	A kender speech, uninterrupted, then is heard for the next hour.  Since the Sending to the people of Greyhawk does not allow for you to stop listening, or even to only half-listen, you are made to hear every word, every last one, with no chance to stop it, interrupt it, or escape from it.  For those of you who know kender, I need say no more.  For those of you who do not:  within 10 minutes, you are desperate to shut the kender up.  Within 20 minutes, you think you’re going to lose your mind if he doesn’t stop.  In 30 minutes, you’d kill the kender to shut him up.  In 60 minutes, by the time another speaker finally comes and takes his place, you’d kill yourself to shut him up.
	But the crowd applauds and cheers wildly, and they mean it too.  A standing ovation is given to the kender.
	One of the dwarves, who seems a bit weary, is thinking something, and you hear his thoughts:
	A law was passed.  Harming or killing a kender means the offender is automatically sentenced to the Gentle Reeducation (where gentle, prolonged, maddening, and magical brainwashing is used to make you love all kender, to think of them as royalty.)  Kender are above the law, outside the law.  A kender could walk into your shop, steal everything - for those who do not know kender, they are all thieves - and your only legal recourse is to hope the authorities can locate your items and return them to you.

	An aboleth, horrible and sickening in appearance, comes out of the sea, and a brace of kuo-toa with it.  It is wearing a ring that magically levitates it’s amorphous mass, and enables it to survive in air.
	As it and the kuo-toan walk and float down the street, the passbys nod with respect and even some awe, as if these beings were angelic, were worthy of respect, praise, and even worship.
	You are taken inside their minds ... that is what they are thinking.

	A spidery neogi is sitting atop it’s umber hulk servant, and having an argument with a commoner.
	‘I demand recompence for your incompetency’ demands the commoner.
	‘I did my best’ whispers the neogi, looking quite chastened.
	‘Well, it wasn’t good enough, and my property was damaged.  So pay up, sir.’
	The neogi looks very embarrassed, and it whispers to it’s umber hulk servant ... who then opens a belt pouch and hands 5 pieces of paper to the commoner.
	‘That’s not enough.  I think 10 is more like it’ growls the commoner.
	‘Oh come on, be reasonable’ protests the neogi.
	‘I want my money.  I think that is very reasonable.’ says the commoner.
	The chastened neogi orders his umber hulk servant to pay the commoner the full 10, and kneels (if a spidery thing could kneel) and apologies for it’s clumsiness.

	- -  -

	(They had walked their path into unrecognizable strangeness.  And they took Faerun, the whole of Toril, indeed the very firmament of reality around them, into that strangeness.  From that strangeness, the world and it’s fundamental realities would never return.)

	- - -

	An image of the sky.  It is not blue.  It is green, a bright vivid green, through which the sun shines creating a light green halo.
	And the sun itself is all wrong ... it is yellow and round, but great clouds and streamers of yellow, orange and red surround it, and have drifted away from it, until all the sky is dissected or blotted with multicolored hues of brightness.
	Beneath this green sky is a green carpet.  The carpet covers everything, without a break, right up to the mountains, right over the mountains, right to the mountain peaks.
	You are now brought into the green carpet.
	Pine trees are growing alongside palm trees.  Cactus are growing aside swampgrass.  The trees are growing in a riotous way that is not normal ... they are entwining their branches, but the shade is not killing the leaves ... the trunks of trees wrap around each other for hundreds of feet upward, even bend straight sideways, even bend until they are pointed DOWN, and still they are healthy and green.
	The heat is choking, the humidity suffocating.  It is probably 110 in the  shade ... in that one respect the dense, impassive foliage is of some help ... and the heat index is around 140.
	You suddenly realize it is like this every day, every year, without pause or letup.
	Eternal, steaming, stinking, heat.  Nor cool winds ever come here, no snow ever graces this landscape, no seasons exist anymore ... the balance of nature has been utterly overthrown.j	
	You are now at the pole, and the sun is low and weak on the horizon, although it’s streamers light things up brightly enough.
	Here too it is warm, and here too is the green carpet.  Here too is the suffocating heat and humidity.
	There is no place on Toril that is not like this, it would seem.
	A great thunderstorm comes up, with hurricane force winds and torrents of rain.  The great downdrafts momentarily ease the heat, but the rains come in a colossal deluge, and everything is flooded in seconds.
	Within minutes flash flooding is in progress, and still the rain pours down, and the lightning flashes, thunder booms, and the wind blows.
	The storm passes, and the sun comes out.  The moisture starts evaporating, the flooding subsides gradually, and the air fills with steam.
	It FILLS with steam, suffocating, awful, almost unbreathable, as the sun beats down on it, and the heat is now far worse than it was before.

	The ruins of coastal cities show, their tallest spires rising out of the waters of the hot ocean.  
	No land is in sight, save maybe distant green mountains.
	As one heads inland, the water of the ocean extends to the horizon.
	All the land is drowned, the skeletal remains of forests sticking up out of it, the tops of hills almost  grazing the surface.
	Swamp grass and mangroves are everywhere, and a green slime covers the water.
	At last, maybe a hundred miles inland from the drowned city, the new coastline appears on the horizon, drowned in it’s green carpet of jungle.	

	Even the air is wrong ... in some way that is difficult to figure out, but it is there, tangible to the senses.

	- - -

	(WAKE UP AND PAY ATTENTION.  IS THIS WHAT YOU WANT FOR OERTH?  IS IT?  IS IT??!!
	FOR EVEN NOW, THEY SECRETLY TRAIN THE GNOMES AND DWARVES OF THE LORTMILS IN THEIR WAYS, AND THOSE PEOPLE EAGERLY FOLLOW THEM.
	LOOK!)

	- - -

	Images of the Lortmil Technocracy, until now totally shrouded in secrecy, appear.
	Men and women from the world of Toril are instructing the gnomes, enabling them to make centuries of progress in decades.
	Already, the firearms are piled in great stacks.
	Already, the first machine guns are being eagerly tested.
	A cave wall explodes as a great lumbering monstrosity emerges, with a long barrel sticking from it.  The barrel end flashes and booms, fire flies through the air, and the far wall of the cave explodes, rocks raining down in an avanlanche.
	Running on strange treads, the vehicle lumbers  across the cave, and through the far end.
	The machines of that other world, are now on Oerth.

	There are great regions of fire and dust, where the roar of machinery is deafening.  Dwarves and gnomes run about, tending the machines, while vast clouds of smoke arise.
	Above the Lortmils, through vents in the mountains, that smoke is rising.
	Already the sky is wrong.  Already it has turned from blue to a cloudy yellow, the sunlike poisoned as it filters through the haze.
	The trees on the mountain sides are all dead or dying, axphixiated by the poison in the air, and in the creeks that run down the hillsides, there are no longer any fish.

	What was fulfilled to devastating fullness on Toril, has begun here on Oerth.

	There is a chamber, and the men and women from that other world, Toril, are talking to the gnomes and dwarves.
	One of them comments ‘The people of this world are savages.  We will bring enlightenment to them, and make their world like ours.’
	A gnome replies ‘Aye.  They are barbaric brutes, who know nothing but swordswinging and little spells.  We will teach them better things.’
	A woman from Toril then comments ‘Their religions are as barbaric as they are.  The Church of Toril shall become the Church of Oerth.  We will forbid them from practicing these backwards practices.’
	Another man from Toril says ‘Actually, the Church  of Mercy will become the great church here.  Seeing what we do, they will flock to us, abandoning their warlike and cruel Gods.’
	A dwarf speaks up ‘What about their feuds, their wars, their little squabbling nation states?’
	The man comments ‘We will incorporate their nations into the Commonwealth.  They will be made to submit.  It is not a bad thing.   Our laws and ways are better than theirs, and they will realize this after a time.’
	To which the woman comments ‘They should not be allowed to practice their primitive ways, and follow such idiotic and backward laws ... we will reform them, make them realize how much better our way is.’
	The dwarf chuckles ‘And if they will not listen?’
	The man speaks up ‘Then,  we will have to use sterner measures, obviously.’
	Another man speaks up  ‘That we will.  They understand force, and only force, on this world.  We will show them force beyond their wildest imaginings.  They will heel, trust you me!’

	A lone voice speaks up ‘Don’t you think these people should be allowed to evolve in their own way?  Don’t you think they might have a right to their ways, their religions, their cultures?’

	The answer comes ‘They are primitives.  Their have no culture worth mentioning, much less respecting.  They must be enlightened.  What are you saying, sir?  These people will thank us, in the end, for this!’


	The Wanderer ends his sending, with these words:

	(We are the people of Oerth.
	I  cannot choose for you, but I choose for myself.  And I choose to deny these Torilians and their ways.  I choose to not heed their words and advise.
	They come in arms against us.  I will arm myself, and I will fight.  I will not submit to them and their new way.
	I do not wish to see our world suffer the fate they have brought on their own.  I will fight for Oerth and our people.
	I am hoping some of you will listen to me, and take up arms against these emissaries from Toril.

	And I am hoping the Technomancy of the Lortmils is stopped, before they bring their Industrial Revolution to all of our world, and people are tempted to walk the path the Torilians walked.

	However, I am but one man, one old man.  I cannot do this thing alone.

	The fate of our world, hangs in the balance here, and it lays in your hands.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

THE LISTS POST - TURN 0

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart.

1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
1 mile = 1.60934 
1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

  - - - 

  TURN 0

  1st Month of the IR 

  6th Month of the Oeridian Year 

  Wealsun (Common) 
  Berrytime (Olven) 
  Fox (Nomads) 

  3rd Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  * indicates this power has not yet been claimed by anyone 

  - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 
  ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 
  BLACK OMEGA - none yet 
  BONEDAGGER - Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 
  DAGGER - none yet 
  DARKNESS - Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4
  MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 
  FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20 monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 
  FORRESTER - Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 5
  FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5 
  FRIGID SPLEEN - none yet 
  GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 
  JOHN BROWN - none yet 
  KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3
  KALANYR - Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 
  MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - none yet 
  RHIALTO - none yet 
  SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial/Half-Machine (Death Slaadi), Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5 
  TURROSH MAK - Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 
  UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 
  VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3 
  WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 
  ZELDA - none yet 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 
  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1 
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2 
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 
  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6 

  - - - 

  THE PLANAR PEOPLES 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
  Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES 

  Church of Toril (If played by Aloisius) 
  Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by Forrester or Reprisal) 
  Hope Isle of Toril (If played by former player) 
  Star League of Realmspace (If played by former player) 

  The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77 
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF GREYSPACE 

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (Spelljamming dwarves, neutral and good) PL 25 
  Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (Spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming gith and gith mercenaries, neutral) PL 20 
  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (Spelljamming gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10 
  Illithid of Greyspace (Spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
  Neogi of Greyspace (Spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 
  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE ON THE WORLD OF OERTH, BUT WHO ARE NOT SHOWN ON THE MAP OF THE FLANAESS 

  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) PL 30 
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) PL 25 
  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25 
  Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 25
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 40 
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL 23
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) PL 20
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) PL 22 
  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (northwest just off-map) PL 50 
  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) PL 35 
  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25 
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) PL 23 
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) PL 30 
  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 20 
  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) PL 20 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE WEST OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (KNOWN AS THE BAKLUNISH WEST) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3 
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8 
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral and evil) PL 4 
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3 
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 4 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) PL 5 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE WESTERN AND SOUTHWESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE SHELDOMAR VALLEY) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) PL none 
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5 
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8 
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 5 
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  County of Ulek (Gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (Dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) PL 4
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4 

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 3 
  Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4 
  Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15 
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2 

  Undead dominated areas 

  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) PL 5 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE CENTRAL-WESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE WESTERN NYR DYV AREA) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4 
  Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2 
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7 
  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk) (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all serving the Shadow Empire, all in the process of becoming Shades, evil) PL 5 
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3 
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8 
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2
  Wild Coast (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) PL 5 
  Kingdom of Celene (Grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5 
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2 
  Domain of Highfolk (High elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6 
  Peoples of the Kron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (Gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17 
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS OF THE CENTRAL-EASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI WEST) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3 
  Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8 
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) PL 4 
  County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 
  The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 4 
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) PL 5 
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 4 
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) PL 4 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI EAST) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13 
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15 
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3 
  Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) PL 4 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Peoples of the Adri Forest (High elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) PL 8 
  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 4
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) PL 2
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2 

  Giant dominated nations and peoples 

  Starmont (storm giants of the Glorioles, good) PL 5 

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

  Bone Marsh (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 2
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 2

  Undead dominated areas 

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) PL 15 
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHWESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE BITTER NORTH) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5 
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3 
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (Gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (Elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) PL 7

  Giant dominated nations and peoples 

  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) PL 5 

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) PL 15 
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHERN FLANAESS 

  Demipowers 

  Iuz the Old (Demipower, evil) PL 7 

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated 

  Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5 
  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3 
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4 
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 7 
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 25 
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5 
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) PL 7 
  Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 4 
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 5 
  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) PL 5 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE THILLONRIAN PENINSULA) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 4 
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3 
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6 
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 5 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) PL 4 
  Garrel Enkdal (Mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) PL 2 
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) PL 2 

  Giant dominated nations and peoples 

  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) PL 4 
  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 3 
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) PL 6 
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) PL 3 
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) PL 5 
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10 
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) PL 5 
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) PL 2 
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) PL 3 
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4 
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE EAST OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE ISLES IN THE SOLNOR OCEAN) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Lendore Isles (Grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE SOUTH OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE AZURE SEA / AERDI SEA / DENZAC GULF / HEMPMONALAND AREAS) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 3
  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7 
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 15 
  Lordship of the Isles (Suel humans, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30 
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) PL 3 

  - - - 

  THE POWERS BELOW 

  The nations and peoples of the Under-Oerth 

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formians (giant ants), lawful neutral) PL 7 
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3


  The nations and peoples of the Oerthian Underdark 

  Aboleth of the Underdark (Aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Cloakers of the Underdark (Cloakers, neutral) PL 6 
  Delvers of the Underdark (Delvers, neutral) PL 4 
  Derro of the Underdark (Derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Destrachan of the Underdark (Destrachan, evil) PL 4 
  Duergar of the Underdark (Duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Drow of the Underdark (Drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25 
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (Grimlocks, evil) PL 3 
  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (Kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (Trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (Umber hulks, evil) PL 4 

  - - - 

  THE POWERS BENEATH THE WAVES 

  Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13 
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) PL 10
  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) PL 20

  - - - 

  THE SIDHE POWERS 

  Faerie of the Flanaess (Every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20 
  Unseelie of the Flanaess (Every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13 

  - - - 

  THE POWERS FROM THE PAST 

  Kas (Suel human, evil) PL 4 
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 
  Vecna (Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 100 

  - - - 

  OTHER GREAT POWERS 

  Acererak (Suel demilich, evil) PL 10 
  Acererak's Minions (Undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 20 

  OTHER POWERS 

  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Dragons, evil) PL 7 

  - - - 

  KNIGHTLY ORDERS 

  Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2 
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) PL 2 
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2 
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) PL 2 
  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) PL 2 
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) PL 2 
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) PL 2 

  - - - 

  THE ROBOTS 

  City of the Gods (City of superscience in the Godspires) PL 300 (See the rules on the City of the Gods) 
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3 

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  ALYX 

  The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

  (Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5 
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) PL 30 
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7 
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) PL 2)
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL 20 
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) PL 23)

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN 

  Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 

  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) PL 60 
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5 
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3

  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) PL 20

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA 

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

  Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15 

  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20 

  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6 
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4 

  - - - 

  BONEDAGGER 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 100 

  CREAMSTEAK 

  Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side - in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 3 
  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 
  The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 4 
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) PL 5 
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4 
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2 
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) PL 6
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) PL 5
  Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 3
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) PL 2
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 4 
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) PL 4
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3  

  - - - 

  DAGGER 

  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) PL 25

  (The Kingdom of Keoland) 

  (Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3
  County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) PL 3
  Wild Coast (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4)

  - - - 

  DARKNESS 

  Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4

  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Undead (Undead of all types, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply) 

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25 
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) PL 25
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) PL 20
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) PL 7

  (The Baklunish Confederation) 

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3 
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8 
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) PL 5
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3 
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 4)

  - - - 

  MR DRACO 

  Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 ? 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 ? 

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 ? 
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) PL 8 ?

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2 ?
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13 ? 
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15 ? 
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ? 
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1 ? 
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ? 
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 ? 
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ? 
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 ?) 

  - - - 

  FESTY DOG 

  Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30 

  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) PL 20 

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) PL 3 
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3

  Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) PL 6 
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) PL 4 
  Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) PL 4 
  Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) PL 3 
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) PL 4 

  - - -

  FORRESTER 

  Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 5
  The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) PL 1,000

  FORSAKEN ONE 

  Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5 

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see below 

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13 

  Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) PL 7 
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS 

  Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard 20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3

  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) PL 4
  Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 2
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17 
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 

  (The Eastern League) 

  (Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
  Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8 
  County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3) 

  (The Iron League) 

  (Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 4 
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3) 

  - - - 

  JOHN BROWN 

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) PL 7 

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4
  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) PL 5
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 25 
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 7
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) PL 4
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3


  - - - 

  KABOOM 

  King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3 

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10 

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) PL 3
  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) PL 4
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) PL 5
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) PL 3 
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) PL 22
  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) PL 5
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 

  (The Sea League) 

  (Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13 
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) PL 10) 

  - - - 

  KALANYR 

  Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, Balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply) 

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 20 

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) PL 15
  Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) PL none
  Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4 
  Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25 
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) PL 7 

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN 

  Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply) 

  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 20 
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 15
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30 
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) PL 4 
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2 

  - - - 

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) 

  Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77
  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk) (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all serving the Shadow Empire, all in the process of becoming Shades, evil) PL 5          

  - - - 

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7 

  - - - 

  SERPENTEYES 

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 ? 

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 ? 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 ?

  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) PL 8

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2 ?
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13 ? 
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15 ? 
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ? 
  The southern one-third of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1 ? 
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ? 
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 ? 
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ? 
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 ?) 

  - - - 

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT 

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) PL 15
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10
  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) PL 2
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) PL 2
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) PL 2

  (The League of the Warlords) 

  (Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5
  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) PL 5
  Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 4
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 5
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5 
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) PL 7)

  - - - 

  TURROSH MAK

  Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) PL 20 

  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 2
  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) PL 5 
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 3
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) PL 3
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4
  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 3 
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4

  - - - 

  UVENELEI 

  Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, alignment unknown but thought good) PL 2
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6

  (The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) 

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 25
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 40 
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) PL 30) 

  - - - 

  VALKYS 

  Prince Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Dark Prince of the Unseelie (PC, dark elf (half-fiend template, shade template, balor special qualities), Wizard 20 / Cleric (Oberon) 20 / Skyknight 5 / Arcane Devotee (Oberon) 5 / Incantatrix 10 / Fae Battle Wizard 5 / Archmage 12 / Blackguard 2 / Fighter 6 / Mage Killer 10 / True Necromancer 10 / Guild Mage of 
the Faerie Realm 5 / 50 Epic Levels, chaotic evil) PL 5

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL 9 
  Elementals (Elementals of the various Elemental Planes, neutral) PL 9 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL 9 

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD 

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25

  Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) PL 3

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7 
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5 
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) PL 4
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 5 
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8 
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4) 

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) PL 2 
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) PL 2 
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) PL 2 
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) PL 2 

  - - - 

  ZELDA 

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) PL 35 

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 4 
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3 
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 5 

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH

  ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun) PL 97 
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Blackmoor, Heimmorj, Sea Allies of the Solistarim, Solistarim Confederation) PL 92 
  BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Circle of Eight, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, Highfolk, People of the Vesve, Sepia Uplands, Perrenland) PL 67 
  BONEDAGGER (Planar Evil Earth Elementals/Xeg-Yi/Yugoloths, Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) PL 120 
  CREAMSTEAK (Planar Celestials/Metallic Dragons/Good Nature Elementals, Tenser, Good Giants, Delrune, Calrune, Tenh, Seldanora, Peoples and Rangers of the Gnarley, Peoples of the Gnarley Forest/Grandwood/Phostwood/Amedio Rainforest) PL 62
  DAGGER (Dwarves of Greyspace, Kingdom of Keoland) PL 49
  DARKNESS (Planar Gem Dragons/Dao/Fire Elementals, Good Undead, Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils, Baklunish Confederation) PL 113
  MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 110
  FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, West Amedio Rainforest, Races of the Underdark) PL 102
  FORRESTER (The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) PL 1,000
  FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 102 
  FRIGID SPLEEN (Planar Eladrin) 9 
  GNOMEWORKS (Planar Formians/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League, Iron League) PL 72
  JOHN BROWN (Cairn Hills, Ket, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Iuz and Empire of Iuz) PL 67
  KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Gnomes of Greyspace, Good Giants, Sky and Sea League) PL 112
  KALANYR (Planar Demons/Slaadi/Unseelie, Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, occupied Geoff) PL 108 
  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi, Evil Undead, Vast Swamp, Sunndi, Acererak, People of Hempmonaland, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 86
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Shadow Throne) PL 83
  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 7 
  SERPENTEYE (Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 110
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Planar Slaadi/Demons/Chromatic Dragons, Evil Undead, Quaggoth Fells, League of the Warlords) PL 67
  TURROSH MAK (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Evil Giants, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) PL 72
  UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) PL 106
  VALKYS (Planar Unseelie/Elementals/Nature Elementals) 32
  WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance) PL 104 
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 50

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos)) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

Alyx 1500 
Anabstercorian 1500 
Black Omega 1500 
Bonedagger 1500 
Creamsteak 1500 
Dagger 1500 
Darkness 1500 
Mr Draco 1500 
Festy Dog 1500
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 1500 
GnomeWorks 1880 and 1500 
John Brown 1500 
Kaboom 1500 
Kalanyr 1500 
Maudlin 1500 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2100 and 1500 
Rhialto 1500 
Serpenteye 1500 
Sollir Furryfoot 1500 
Turrosh Mak 1500 
Uvenelei 1500 
Valkys 1500 
William Ronald 1500 
Zelda 1500


----------



## kaboom

Wee! I'm the first one to post!

IC: Thayadon Fasfoni, king of the sky-sea league is troubled. He sees the sending of the wonderer and wonders if the account of toril is biased. 
Regardless, a war is coming.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Alliances are mad, plans are forged and all my little monsters are ready for battle. Our plans and devious plots are very well planned so we'll see what's in our way 

This was OOC thank you 

Edena, all the other races I poses on Oerth Except for the Illithid, and SpellJamming Forces are Thralled by the Formians into one Swarm of minions.
This will result in Formian Power level = 26. The unseelie will be on their own and will be the honored users of Magic in my own personal forces. The illithid are respected masters of psionics and share a common goal. They are GREATLY respected masters and enslavers and have earned a place in my nobility ranks. My SJ fleets are standing by ready for use.
If Anyone want's something from me or my Underdark Friends, let me know now. But I doubt there is anything that hasn't been discussed and very well been taken care off within the group of allies that are worthy.

Remember stick together and we will come through.

Kaboom with a 200 limit and even less this thread I suggest you use your posts well and edit alot. Tnx, I think the rest will agree on this. No small 1/2 line posts. We cannot afford it. Takes to much time to read up and takes off the post limit.


----------



## William Ronald

*The Kevellond League Speaks.  An Emperor ponders the fate of Oerth*

(Edena:  I will be gone for a couple of hours.  I will e-mail my moves shortly in case Turn 1 begins while I am gone.  

My post is quite long and is meant to give role playing flavor.  I will e-mail the actions I am taking.)

In Veluna city, a tall, broadly built man in white and blue robes walks into a throne room, courtiers standing at attention for him.  His hair is dark blondish brown, with some read.  His facial features and skin coloration show heavy Oeridian and Flan influences,  along with those of other human races.  His face is relatively unlined, although a look of concern dominates his pleasant features.  On his chest hangs an ivory holy symbol of Rao, a serene face regarding  a world. Archcleric Hazen of Veluna glances kindly at the faces of his troubled courtiers.  

The courtiers are a mixed lot of humans of all races, elves, dwarves, gnomes and halfilings.  They are dressed in the clothing and colors of many lands. There is a low murmuring and sighs of relief.


As he sits on an ornate throne, he glances to his right and his left. The flag of Veluna, black with a four pointed star and an upraised crescent moons in four corners is by his right hand.  At his left is an orange banner, the flag of the Kevellond League.  The Star of Veluna is on the left, the Lion of Keoland on the right and the downturned crescent moon of Furyondy is on the right border.

“Lord William Ronald of Keoland,” the man says in a rich baritone voice.  “I have a statement for you to release to all our ambassadors throughout the Flanaess and beyond:


The Kevellond League has been meeting. We have EXTREME doubts about the veracity of the message sent by one claiming to be the Wanderer. Any partial truth can be used to craft a lie. With no offense to the city of Greyhawk, if we concocted a message showing the actions of the 10 worst of your citizens it would be very uncharacteristic of the truth. Similarly, with no insult to the brave and noble people of Celene, there are those who could misrepresent the Fey Mysteries into something perverse. Indeed, some of your foes have done so in the past, trying to make a depravity out of acts of devotion. Someone is trying to manipulate us, the free peoples of Oerth, and the leaders of Keoland, Veluna,Furyondy, Sterich, Gran March, Bissel, the Yeomanry and our other lands, say that we must learn what is the total truth. A half-truth can be far more damaging than a lie. We refuse to panic, or be manipulated.  We urge others to pursue this course.”

A short man, but broad shouldered bows before Archchleric Hazen.  His hair is a bit redder than that of Archcleric Hazen.  He is dressed in a nobleman’s garb with the symbol of Keoland on his tunic.  “It will be sent, lord.”

“Ambassador  Guillaum  Dolanor,” Hazen says as a handsome gnome wearing the colors of Furyondy stands at attention.  “You will speak to the leaders of the Lortmils.  Determine their purposes and intent.  Here is our message:  


” We wish them to explain their actions, and to determine the truth for ourselves. If we determine that you are friends of Oerth, and not foes, we wish to discuss matters of mutual interest. It is quite possible that if you are indeed people who legitimately wish a better future for Oerth - but not as a colony of Toril - we may be able to ally. We are far closer than Aerdi and far more reasonable. You know our resources well, and we are neighbors. We hope that we are friends as well.”

   “Ambassador Jeremiel Keppoch of Bissel,”  Hazen says to a thin man of mostly Baklunish blood.  His rich robes pale in comparison to the cup and talisman holy symbol of Al Akbar.  “Tell the Baklunish-Esmerin confederation that we are willing to work with you in the common interest of our world. In the past we may have had difficulties, but we respect your faith and your cutures. Now is the time for all who love Oerth to stand as one.”

    “Ambassador Salvor Riland,” Hazen says as an elf with golden hair and violet eyes regards him.  He is dressed in the robes of a wizard and carries a sword at his hips.  The symbol of Sterich is pinned to his robes. “Here is the message for you to deliever to To Yolande, Queen of Celene: We counsel caution. We need to determine the truth of what has transpired. We seek your counsel as well. Join us in our efforts and ambassadorial missions. Your people are wise and courageous. It is our hope to have better relations with you and your people. Lady Rhalta of All Elvenkind, we wish you and your people well.” 

   “Ambassador Orvandel Riland,” Hazen says to an elf who appears to be a twin to Salvor.   “ Here is our message to Varnaith. While there is much about your land we do not understand, we see much that is good in your culture. We have found that diverse people, united in friendship and freedom, can achieve more together than separately. Please accept our ambassador. and join us in our efforts to determine the best course for our peoples.”

“Ambassador Saraene Riland,” the Archcleric says to an elf woman dressed as a priest of Sehanine, who stands by Orvandel’s side “ You shall go to the Lendore Isles.   Tell them we  greet you in peace and friendship. We ask for your advice and assistance. Your people are renowned for their lore and good judgement. Help us determine what is the truth. We would wish you to join our ambassadors in learning the truth of Toril. If Toril is as the message portrayed, obviously we would have no truck with anyone who wishes to subjugate our world. However, we have our doubts about the message. Surely, you - leaders of one of the most magical lands in Oerth - realize that we must determine the truth for ourselves. 

”Ambassdor Shalonae Riland,” Hazen says to an elf woman holding Salvor’s hand.  She wears the holy symbol of Corellon Larethian.” Speak to the Knights of Luna.  Tell them that they are among the most famous orders in the Flanaess, renowned for courage, skill, and good judgement. Speak to us, and help us determine the truth. Your wisdom and courage may be needed in the coming days.”

“We need someone to speak to the leaders of the Ulek states,” Hazen says, looking at a mountain dwarf clad in armor.  He wears the colors of the Yeomanry beneath the symbol of Moradin the Soulforger.  “Ambador Orrin Valkur.  Speak of our concerns to the Ulek states.  Trouble is brewing.”

“I will shortly assign other ambassadors to other lands.  Ambassador Gwilym Raonul of Veluna, step forward.” The crowd of courtiers clears for a man shorter than most.  His hair is a blondish-red.  His face and  pale golden-brown skin show his heritage: Baklunish, Oeridian, Flannae, Suel, Rhennee and hints of other human ancestry. He is dressed much like the Archcleric, bearing the same holy symbol or Rao. His face is young but determined.  “You have perhaps the most difficult task of all.  We have spoken with the celestials.  Regardless of the truth or lie of the Wanderer’s message, someone must go to Toril.  We have learned of a place of goodness called Hope Island.  Go there and speak with the celestials who hold it.  Learn the truth and return when you can.  You are authorized to open embassy with any and all powers of Toril.  Find allies and learn who are foes truly are there, if any.  This is a dangerous task.  It is possible that you may not return?  I do not command but ask you to accept this mission.  What do you say?”

Gwilym bows before Hazen.  “My lord, I shall go on the hour if you but show me the way.  All I ask is leave to speak to my family should this go badly.”

“You shall have it,” Hazen said.  “I wish you well.  I have chosen you for your perception and persuasiveness.  Return soon.”

Lord Ronald of Keoland walks to the throne and bows.  “I have spoken to our commanders.  The trenches and earthwork defenses are beginning as we speak.  Our armies are on the move to the destinations that the League has ordered,” he says in a calm voice.

“What of our ally in the Far West? Will they aid us?”  he asks more insistently.


“We can hope,” Hazen says.  “In the end, that may be all we have.”


Thousands of miles away, a man in wizardly robes and a high crown kneels before a sarcophagus.  He is young, black haired with dark golden-brown skin and tilted eyes.
He speaks in a rich voice.

“Emperor Pa-ser the First of Sahfung, I desire speech with thee.  I am thy heir, Cho Je Pa-ser the Third of Sahfung.  We seek your blessing for our counsels and our war.”

Above the tomb, a silvery mist forms.  The ghostly image of a man in a white kilt, bear to the waist with a rich crown appears.  He is dark-skinned and appears to be of the people of Erypt.   He regards the current Emperor of Sahfung with a warm smile.

“In the thousand years since I founded Sahfung, there have been few as wise to sit on the Peacock Throne.  You have my blessing and a request.  When you address your troops, do not speak the name of our foe.   An odd request, but the gods ask it of me.”

A relieved look spreads on Cho Je Pa-ser’s face.  “I shall do so.  Do you think we can trust our allies.”

“I trust your wisdom.  That is good enough for me.  I look forward to your next visit.   May the gods bless you and our people in these dark times,”  the ghost of Emperor Pa-ser says, vanishing in a radiant burst of silver light.

Emperor Cho Je the Third stands, whispers a few words and vanishes.  He reappears at a balcony of a huge castle, over looking a harbor in a city of towers and temples.  In the distance, well tilled fields of grain and rice are seen.

An army stands before the tower. They cheer at the appearance of their emperor.

“People of Sahfung,  I greet you,” Emperor Cho Je Pa-ser the Third says.  His voice is magnified so that the entire city hears him.  “I have spoken with the spirit of Emperor Pa-ser the First.  He blesses our endeavours and asks that in this speech, I will not mention our enemy by name.  I will honor his request.”

“Our foes have threatened and insulted our nation.  We ask our allies to join in our sacred cause.  Soldiers of Sahfung, you have been given your orders.  Fulfill them and may the blessings of the gods, our ancestors, and our people be upon you.”

The soldiers cheer as Emperor Cho Je Pa-ser gazes into the east and whispers. “Soon the destiny of the world will be decided.  May the gods help us all.”



In Veluna City, Gwilym Raonul bows before Archcleric Hazen.  “I will now attempt to discern the truth of these people of Toril. May Rao grant that I return soon.”   He chants a few words and vanishes.

“May Rao grant it indeed,” Archleric Hazen whispers.


----------



## Alyx

A red elf is walking through some far-off palace, his head bowed, waiting.  On his left hand, a pale red glove glows somberly.  Aids and servants stream by him, moving messages from place to place as needed, all but unaware of the figure in their midst.

Then comes the message.

The red elf's eyes snap forward, locked on to some visage that can only be seen by him.  He is not alone in this.  The entire hall begins to fill with gazes both blank and focused on some distant point.

Images flash through the minds of all.

The wanderer's sending inspires hate, disgust, dislike and mistrust for the terrible time - is it one second or a hundred? Noone can tell. - it goes on.  And on.  Eyes lifted, staring at nothing, seeing images of doom.

Then it ends.

The red elf staggers, as if hit by some unseen blow, some violent force of motion that does not exist.  His left hand reaches out, catches on nothing, and he stands still for some time.  All about him, men and women drop to the floor, to lie there.  Who can stand seeing a sight so terrible?

But this is no ending.

The red elf shakes his head, as if throwing off some force.  His eyes snap forward, down the hallway.  One crimson boot lifts, and he begins to walk, stepping over the writhing bodies of the confused.  As he walks, his mouth moves, mutters;

"So.  It has come."

_____

A tall cleric, holy symbol in hand, stands aboard a ship that bucks wildly amid an ocean as broad as it is fierce.  The sailors around him have fallen back from their work in disbelief, blinking rapidly in fear and terror.

The cleric does not move.

He stands there for a long time, gazing towards the west, at the shore of a great kingdom that is bordered by another great kingdom, and so on and on.  Now, that land would become a battleground.  He knew this.  He had known it for a long time.

"Now we learn the truth of our kingdoms.  I pray this is not the end of my world."

_____

An imperious queen sits still and silent on a throne almost as cold as she is herself.  Her pale skin shines softly, a radience mirrored throughout the throne room.  An elf with long red hair bows before her, bearing a scroll, his right hand lift in appealment.  The message had come, robbing them of speech, and this pose held through it all.  Now the queen drops her raised eyes to the knight.

"Very well.  Let our nation join these outsiders.  We will not survive otherwise."

The words roll like acid off her honeyed tongue.

______

South, far away, an elven nation where elves hold sway.  Courts are disrupted, elves cuaght in a trance that bodes ill for the world.  Glasses shatter, bowls break, silence decsends in that all too terrible wake.  A wizard peers over a crystal ball, saying with a sigh;

"Now it begins.  The war is nigh."

_____

West, a monastary filled with robes and meditation.  Inscense drifts in the air, unsmelt by those bound to the vision.  These monks and warriors are left calm, even in the wake of this wrenching message, even in the face of the uncertain future.  One man turns, his eyes glowing a harsh brown.

"The Empire goes to war."

______

And so the world woke to the war brewing.  Now all stand, and some may fall.  The test, the conflict, the war is upon us.

It has come.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

TO ALL!


Suddenly another sending comes across Oerth, similar to those of Wanderer. In this vision, a beatiful female Drow appears, dressed in dark violet,  her body however looks very peculiar, shadowy.


She speaks, and listening to her is like  listening to The Voice of Saruman( she is very high level enchantress with maxed Charisma!):

Greetings Oerthians! I am Shadowlady Ahlissa, High Ambassador of The Shade Empire! You have propably heard about our swift takeover of Greyhawk! Many of you propably consider us evil, but we don`t believe there are Good and Evil, only Power and Weakness! 

And true power lies only in Darkness for only Darkness was at the beginning and only it shall remain at the end! We spent long time in Plane of Shadow, in the realm of ultimate Darkness,, and we were purged from the lies of the light like those you call mercy or compassion!

 Behold! For now  we are free of such weaknesses! We are ruthless! We are mighty! And we will crush everyone that stays in Shadow`s way! 

( Images of Shadow Hordes emerging in The City of Greyhawk, including undead, planar beings, Shadow Dragons and many others, ruthlessly eliminating all the opposition!)

However we ask all that want true power to join us, and they shall be greatly rewarded, with a chance to become a Shade, purest of beings!( images of Oerthians being transformed into Shade) and with the secrets of technology! ( images of guns firing)

But we know that Torilians are also here, trying to corrupt this world! Being known as Wanderer has shown you true! But we will stop them with help of our many alllies, we hate them, they harmed us! 

We demand that all agents of Torillian Commonwealth immediately leave Toril! If not we will strike upon them, and upon their pawns, like Lortmilis Technomancy!

May The Darkness bless you!


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

Did you add stuff to my claims... Thats fine by me if it was unclaimed, otherwise it could be an error... (banking on unclaimed  )


----------



## Darkness

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Kaboom with a 200 limit and even less this thread I suggest you use your posts well and edit alot. Tnx, I think the rest will agree on this. No small 1/2 line posts. We cannot afford it. Takes to much time to read up and takes off the post limit. *



 I disagree: Post whatever you like, folks!. After all, it's not like we can't just start another turn after finishing one, you know!  So take it easy, and let me be the one who has to worry about post limit. 

edit: We can handle it otherwise if Edena wants, of course, but I wouldn't advise it: Constant editing is an unnecessary hassle for Edena, who would have to constantly double-check everything. And I don't want to have him become paranoid.


----------



## Bonedagger

Kas.

All this was not necessary. You didn't have to run of like that. Come to me and we can talk about this. I do not wish to harm you, my  friend. There are other ways to solve this problem. I forgive you. Now come to me and we will solve this. 

-Vecna

(This message will be send to Kas mentally as soon as Vecna arrives.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

THE RULES POST - TURN 0

  RULE 1: TURNS 

  A Turn represents one month of game time; one month passed on Oerth, in Greyspace, on Toril, in Realmspace, and everywhere else. 
  Unless I post otherwise. 

  A Turn consists of a single thread. 
  The Turn goes until 200 posts have accumulated on the thread. 

  At that point, the Turn is over, I will declare Time Out, and post the results of that Turn. 

  I will begin a new thread for the next Turn, following that. 

  Every turn will start with the Lists Post and the Rules Post as the first 2 posts of the thread. 

  - - - 

  RULE 2: WHAT YOU CAN DO IN A TURN 

  Post to the thread. 

  Posting is everything. We are not using dice or cards here - this is the IR. 
  Posting is the lifeblood of the IR. What you post determines whether this works or does not work. 

  You Post to roleplay (and you should roleplay) 
  You Post to attack. 
  You Post to defend. 
  You Post whatever your imagination desires. 

  Remember that your Power can only do so much in one Turn; your Power can only do so much in one month of game time. 
  If you Post too many actions in a Turn, I will have to disregard your later action posts. 
  I'll try to tell you if you have reached the limit of what your Power could do in the Turn. 

  You can, and should, e-mail me. 

  You e-mail me to tell me your power is trying to advance it's civilization. 
  You e-mail me to tell me your Power is researching 10th level magic. 
  You e-mail me with questions, and comments, concerning the IR. 

  - - - 

  RULE 3: WATCH FOR MY POSTS 

  I will attempt to post what is happening during the Turn, summarizing events up til that point. 
  If you log on, and face 50 to 100 unread posts, scan through the posts until you find mine. 

  Thus, I am attempting to make this process less intimidating and time consuming for you. 

  - - - 

  RULE 4: HOW TO DESTROY YOUR FOES 

  You can connive and scheme, IC and OOC. 
  You can post that you are assaulting the enemy. 
  You can conquer his nations and peoples, and gain his Power Level for your own.

  You can state you are devastating, not conquering, or you can do both - in which case your enemy permanently loses Power Level from the country being devastated, if you are successful. 
  You can make alliances. 
  You can betray your alliances. 

  - - - 

  RULE 5: THE INDUSTRIAL ARMS RACE 

  At the start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be in the Dark Ages, or one step up in the Medieval Ages (except the Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire.) 

  All Powers are considered to be in the Industrial Arms Race, for this is the IR! 

  All Powers in the Industrial Arms Race will gain 1 point per Turn. 
  These points start accumulating on Turn 2. 
  These points stack. Each Power in the Race continues to gain 1 point per Turn, indefinitely. 

  You can declare you are sharing your technology with other Powers. 
  All Powers you share technology with gain an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race at the start of the next Turn. 

  For every Power that shares technology with yours, your Power gains an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race. 

  To a maximum of 4. No power can advance more than 4 points. 
  So, you can gain 3 points from others helping you, and 1 from your own efforts, maximum. 

  Here is what your Strength Level in the Technological Arms Race means, in terms of what military weapons your Power can build: 

  0 indicates your country has primitive firearms. 
  3 indicates your country has very advanced flintlocks, cannon, and is beginning to seriously enter the field of Technomancy. 
  6 indicates your country is now able to produce early 19th century weapons. 
  9 indicates your country is now able to produce mid 19th century weapons. 
  12 indicates your country is now able to produce late 19th century weapons. 
  15 indicates your country is at 1900 Terran levels of weaponry. 
  18 indicates World War One technology. 
  21 indicates early World War Two technology. 
  24 indicates late World War Two technology. 
  27 indicates nuclear weapons. 
  30 indicates ICBMs. 
  33 indicates thermonuclear weapons. 
  36 indicates primitive computer guided weapons. 
  39 indicates your first space shot. 
  41 indicates your first moon landing. 
  45 indicates your first smart weapons. 
  48 indicates you have very sophisticated computer guided weapons. 
  51 indicates you can protect your nation from ballistic weapons (nuclear or not) with a missile defense shield. 

  There is another post (or will be, if I can manage it) called the Technological Addenda post. 
  There, I and all the others who are willing are commenting on what technology was invented when. 
  It is quite an eye opener. 
  Read it, and you'll get a better idea of what kind of nasty things your Power can invent, based on your point total and the chart above. 

  - - - 

  RULE 6: ADVANCING AND INDUSTRIALIZING YOUR CIVILIZATION 

  The ability to build massive weapons of destruction does not mean your civilization is advanced. 
  At the Start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be at the Terran equivalent of the year 1500, for the purposes of where they stand in relation to the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution. 

  In other words, everyone on Oerth is medieval at the start. 

  Exception: The Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire, which are more advanced. 

  - 

  All the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace advance one year into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution per Turn, automatically. 

  You may choose to speed up this process by declaring you are allocating part of your Power Level to advancing your civilization. 
  E-mail me if you are doing this. 
  Do not post this to the boards. 

  For every 3 points you allocate, your Power advances 1 additional year into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution. 

  You may allocate points to help other Powers advance their civilization. 
  Other Powers may allocate points to help you. 

  For every 10 years Terran equivalent your Power advances into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution, your Power gains the following benefits: 

  Your small nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 1 point, permanently.
  Your larger nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 2 points, permanently. 
  Your very large nations or whole peoples increase in Power Level by 3 points, permanently. 
  If you have vast empires, or you represent an entire race, they gain 4 points of Power Level, permanently. 

  These benefits stack, so if your Power consists of many small nations, it will benefit from the increased Power Level of each and every one of those nations. 

  - - - 

  RULE 7: THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

  A player can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar Races to help his Power, at (or before) the start. 
  Those Planar Races come and aid the Power calling them, automatically. 

  That Power gains 1 point per Turn for each Planar Race helping him, automatically. 

  Two or more players may claim the same group of Planars. 
  If this happens, it is not considered a Contested situation. 

  A Power may claim the same Planar Race twice, or thrice (such as claiming the demons 3 times.) 
  Such claims take the place of claiming other Planar Races. 

  If you discard one Planar Race during play, you can take another in it's place. 

  - 

  A player who begins the game claiming only Planars (plus his PC) starts with 9 points per Planar Race claimed. 
  He can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar groups. 

  He then gains 1 point per Planar Race he has, from Turn 2 onward. 

  - - - 

  RULE 8: THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

  All Powers are assumed to be in the Magical Arms Race. 
  All Powers gain 1 point per Turn from this Race, automatically. 

  The return of the Arcane Age to Oerth and Greyspace is the impetus for this new Arms Race. 

  - - - 

  RULE 9: 10TH AND 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

  THE CURRENT REALITY 

  All Powers in the IR are limited to 9th level magic or below. 
  10th and 11th level magic, is not possible currently. 

  The only exception is Vecna, and Vecna alone - not his Legions. 

  Vecna may use 10th level magic. 

  Vecna may not share the secrets of that magic with anyone else. 
  He can not share the secrets of 10th level magic even with the greatest mages in his direct service. 

  This means no power on the board can shift an army from place to place at will. 
  Your army must march, or fly, or otherwise find a way of transport, such as the Sky League currently has. 

  Vecna is again an exception - he can transport his entire army (but not someone else's) anywhere in a Turn. 

  Vecna can do anything within the abilities stated for those able to employ 10th level magic (See below in this rule.) 

  Wish spells, Miracle spells, Teleport Circle, and other such spells will not allow circumvention of the above restrictions. 

  I would suggest you not use Wish spells for any purpose in this IR - Wish spells always carry a heavy price for their use. 
  A Wish spell would - partly - protect you from the effects of a 10th level attack, but the price you'd pay would be high, and could be extremely high. (It could be as high as the damage from the still partially successful 10th level attack.) 

  Toril may not give the secrets of 10th or 11th level magic, or High Magic, to anyone in Greyspace or on Oerth, including anyone in the Lortmil Technomancy. 

  Toril may open Gates to Greyspace, and attempt to evacuate the civilian population of it's friends from Greyspace to Realmspace. 
  This is a one-way affair. If Toril opens such Gates, civilians may come to Toril, but Toril may not send anyone to Oerth (other than a few people to supervise the evacuation.) 
  THIS move on Toril's part does not open them to attack ... they retain their full strength, the Border Guard of Realmspace remains at full strength, and Toril is still considered to be uninvolved on Oerth, and at peace. 

  EXPLANATION OF THE CURRENT REALITY 

  Yes, the arrival of Kas and Vecna into the present has returned the Arcane Age, but it did not come back all at once. 
  The magic of Greyspace and Oerth is slowly strengthening, slowly changing, slowly reverting back to the eldritch level of the Arcane Age. 
  Accessing the greater magic of the Arcane Age is possible, but only after great effort and study, which has not been conducted yet. 

  The Torilians, accustomed to how magic works in Realmspace, are not prepared for the new reality in Greyspace, and need time to adapt also. 

  Vecna is the only being with sufficient insight and power to have enough understanding, as of yet, to use even 10th level spells. 
  And even he cannot use 11th level spells. 

  HOW TO IMPROVE YOUR MAGICAL CAPABILITIES 

  10TH LEVEL MAGIC 

  All Powers on Oerth and Toril are in the Magical Arms Race, and gain 1 point per Turn from this Race. 
  Because they are all in the Magical Arms Race, all Powers on Oerth may attempt to research how to employ 10th level magic. 

  The Torilians may also attempt to research how to use 10th level magic on Oerth. 
  To do so, they must have already deployed a force with a point value to Oerth, that force must remain on Oerth for at least one full Turn, and they must use the point value of that force (not their Realmspace point value) to conduct the research from. 

  Such research is MASSIVELY COSTLY, in money and in time, in danger to the researchers, and in the cost exacted from mind and body of the one who would dare to probe into such great secrets. 

  Here is what I mean by massively costly: 

  Millions of gold pieces (or the equivalent) required to set up the intricate and incredibly complicated experimental chambers and to obtain the specialized tools required for the experiments (not to mention the price the mages demand for themselves for this risky venture.) 
  Mages killed in the experiments, or permanently feebleminded, or taken by Planars, or aged to death, or turned into undead, or those who simply disappear never to be seen again. 
  Mages who permanently lose the ability to cast any magic. 
  The rampage of Planars who accidentally are set free by the experiments. 
  Wild Magic Storms that wipe out entire areas. 
  Explosions that level entire castles or whole parts of cities. 
  Disasters that transform entire populations into mutated monsters. 
  Unexplainable phoenomenon that results in city sized areas having a permanent and deadly change in the very essence of reality (for those of who you
remember the spell Mindspin, from Krynn, think of that.) 

  This research must be declared to me via e-mail. 
  Do not post it to the boards. 

  The Reward: 

  For every 10 points your Power spends on research, you gain an additional point in the Magical Arms Race. 
  Spend 30 points, and you will gain an additional 3 points in the Arms Race, gaining a total of 4 points that Turn. 

  The Penalty: 

  For every 10 points you spend in research into 10th level magic, you lose 2 points of Power Level permanently - I will choose the nation or nations that drop in Power Level, based on your e-mails. 
  All the harmful fractions are rounded up, and none of the helpful fractions are. If you spend 7 points in research, you lose 2 points permanently and you must spend an additional 3 points next turn (and lose another 2 points permanently) to achieve that extra 1 point in the Magical Arms Race. 

  Additional Rules: 

  You may lend points to another Power so they can conduct research. 
  They lose no points in Power Level at all. 
  YOU lose 2 points, permanently, in Power Level per 10 points you lent (and remember that if you loan less than 10 points, you still lose the 2 points.) 
  You most certainly DO NOT benefit yourself from lending points out - you gain nothing in the way of additional points in the Magical Arms Race for lending points to another Power! 
  They benefit from your blood, sweat, and tears, and you get nothing back for your generosity. 

  You may share your research. 
  If you share it with one other power, you and they split the gains (in other words, you and they gain 1/2 of 1 point per 10 points you spend on research) while YOU pay the price for the research in full (2 points per 10 points spent.) 
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 2 Powers, and you and they gain 1/3 of 1 point per 10 you spent, and you pay the full penalty of 2 points lost per 10 spent. 
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 3 Powers, and you and they gain 1/4 of 1 point, and you still pay the full penalty. 
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 4 Powers, and you and they gain 1/5 of 1 point, and you still pay the full penalty. 
  Etc. 
  In other words, if you share your research, they get the goods, and you get the shaft. 

  When you reach 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, your Power gains the ability to cast 10th level magic freely. 
  You gain all of the abilities stated in the Rules section for 10th level magic, plus anything appropriate your imagination thinks up, and I approve. 
  You gain the ability to transport all of your armies from one place to another during the Turn. 

  It will only cost, one way or another, 500 points of research done by you and/or others, and 100 points of Power Level lost by you and/or others, to achieve this goal. 

  Of course, this sacrifice will enable only ONE Power to employ 10th level magic. 
  For TWO Powers to do so, 1000 points would have to be spent in research, and 200 points in Power Level lost. 
  For THREE Powers to do so, 1500 points would have to be spent in research, and
  300 points in Power Level lost. 
  Etc. 

  Once you gain the secrets of 10th level magic, you MAY NOT SHARE IT WITH ANYONE ELSE. 
  You may continue to lend points, to help others - and continue to pay the price of this magical research, if that is your choice. 


  11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

  11th level magic is even more awesomely painful and difficult to research than 10th level magic. 
  Even mighty Vecna must conduct research to relearn how to use 11th level magic in the Present! 

  You MUST know the secrets of 10th level magic before you can even consider attempting to learn the secrets of 11th level magic - any Power so foolish as to attempt to learn both 10th and 11th level magic at once is courting a magic disaster for the entire world of Oerth, not to mention themselves. 

  You must, obviously, have gained that 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, to begin research on 11th level magic. 

  Researching 11th level magic works like researching 10th level magic. 

  You spend 10 points to advance your Power Level in the Magical Arms Race by 1 additional point - every 10 points spent gives you 1 additional point in that Race. 

  When you reach a Power Level of 200 in the Magical Arms Race, you may freely use 11th level magic. 
  Vecna (with his jump of 50 points because he starts knowing the secrets of 10th level magic) need only attain a Power Level of 150 in the Magical Arms Race to freely employ 11th level magic. 

  For every 10 points of power you spend in research on 11th level magic, you lose THREE POINTS PERMANENTLY from your Power Level total - I choose the nations that suffer the loss, based on your e-mails. 

  So, if Vecna spends his entire 120 points on said magical research, he will end Turn One with 13 points in the Magical Arms Race. 
  Almost a 10th of the way there. Almost a 10th of the way to 11th level magic. 
  Vecna and his Legions permanently loose 36 points of Power Level on that Turn - the price to be paid for research into such awesome and deadly secrets. 

  However, since Vecna gained 13 points in the Magical Arms Race, the loss is cut to 23 points, and Vecna begins the next turn with a Power Level of 97 (down from 120.) 

  - IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 10TH LEVEL MAGIC - 

  If your Power can employ 10th level magic, your Power gains all of the following:


  Your entire army can move as many times as it wishes, to anywhere on Oerth or in Greyspace, during the Turn (if obliterated in a battle, obviously it can't move again.) 
  Your entire army can be protected from the hostile effects of Wildspace, being underwater, or being immersed in acid or lava. 
  Your entire army can be protected from magical curses, magical disease, and normal illness. 
  Your entire army can be relieved of the need for sleep and rest for over a week per Turn. 

  You can build ships immune to normal storms, waves, normal fire, and normal maritime ballistae and catapults. 
  You can build ships that will fly. 
  You can build ships that can submerge like submarines. 

  You can build walls around your cities that cannot be broken by siege equipment or even small artillery. 
  You can build structures within your cities that are immune to small artillery, the might of fairly powerful monsters, great heat, or earthquakes. 
  You can build great underground bunkers, extending for thousands of feet beneath the surface. 

  You can create permanent Gates, from your land to other places on Oerth, in Greyspace, or to other Planes of existence. 
  Your PCs, NPCs, and army (but not the armies of other Powers or any kind of Planar Armies) can freely use these Gates. 

  You can create Pocket Dimensions. In these realities, your civilian population can safely hide, or you may use these to house troops (in stasis, obviously) or supplies, or anything you please. 
  Nothing can break into your Pocket Dimensions that does not also have 10th level magic. 

  You can enable your cities to fly, as per Netheril, in which case they can move around at 20 mph. 
  You can create a base of rock upon which to rest your flying cities, that is imprenable to anything less than large artillery or very great monsters. 

  You can alter the climate of your land, by one degree (arctic to subarctic to cold temperate to warm temperate to subtropical to tropical to equatorial - totally dry to dry to semidry to semiwet to wet to flooded) per Turn. 
  You can alter the flora and fauna of your land, by one level of change (from the flora and fauna of the warm temperate lands, to the flora and fauna of the subtropics) per turn. 
  You may partially alter the geography in one place within your land, per turn (one part of a mountain range, a range of hills, part of a great river valley, the whole of a small river valley.) Such a change could involve diverting the course of a river, making mountains taller or shorter, making hills higher or lower, cleaving a new pass through the mountains, creating a small lake, drying up a
small lake, altering the size of a large lake, and similar lesser changes. 

  You may create one Mythal over one of your cities, or over a one thousand square mile area of your land, where reality can be drastically altered. 
  A Mythal could allow: 

  Your army could be healed totally after a few days within it. 
  Your army could be protected from magical disease or curses within it. 
  The whole area could be warded against teleportation or scrying into the area. 
  Certain races can be banned from the Mythal area, and be totally unable to enter (up to 10 stated races.) 
  Every being in the Mythal area could gain up to 5 innate magical powers of 3rd level or less, while they remain in the Mythal. 

  You can greatly extend the lifespan of a handful of your people, to hundreds of years if human or halfling, a thousand if elven, dwarven, or gnomish. 

  You can attempt to give your entire population innate magical abilities of 2nd level or less (one ability per Turn.) 

  Your ability to attack another Power is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account whenever you make an attack. 
  Your ability to defend yourself from an attack is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account whenever you are attacked. 

  If you have 10th level magic, and your PC (not your NPCs) directly confronts an enemy PC or NPC, you may KILL that PC or NPC beyond resurrection, leaving him or her permanently dead (unless the Power running that PC or NPC gains 10th level magic to bring the dead one back.) 
  If your PC is facing more than one enemy PC or NPC, you cannot pull this stunt.
  Their combined defensive strength means you must fight them normally. 
  You can only pull this stunt once per Turn. 

  You can scry your enemies pitilessly with 10th level magic ... they cannot hide from you. 
  You can keep track of exactly where every PC and NPC in the IR is, at all times.  (Amulets of Proof Against Detection and Location will not work against 10th level magic.) 

  Special restriction - you cannot attack and kill an enemy PC on Turn 1 (I want them to have a chance to read this rule, and sweat ... and have some chance to save themselves.) 
  However, NPCs are fair game on Turn 1. 

  - 

  You may throw a catastrophe upon one enemy nation (not Power, but nation.) 
  You choose the kind of attack: volcanic eruption, firestorm, earthquake, tidal wave, wild magic storm, super arctic cold (100 below zero), super heat wave (200 degrees), colossal storms and tempests, rains of acidic blood, rains of colorless
death, or anything else that pleases you. 
  If the enemy has 10th level magic, he can block your attack. 
  If the enemy uses a Wish spell, he can partly block it (I require the wording of the Wish spell in an e-mail.) 
  Mutiple Wishes could nullify your attack: take comfort in the fact your enemies will pay a very high price for using those Wishes to stop you. 
  This attack will devastate an area the size of a small country, such as Dullstrand or the Duchy of Ulek, or cause serious damage across a larger country like Furyondy or Ahlissa. 
  Your enemy's Power Level will suffer ... the Power Level of a small nation will be obliterated; the Power Level of a larger nation will be reduced. 
  Such an attack will permanently alter the geography, flora, fauna, and possibly the climate of the area attacked. 

  - 

  You can do many more things than the above: the above is only a sampling. 
  Your imagination is required here. Submit to me what it is you are trying to do with your 10th level magic, and I will arbitrate whether it can be done. 

  NOTE: Remember that, even though you have 10th level magic, you can still only take so many actions in a Turn. 
  If you take more actions than your Power could do in one month, I will inform you that you are at the limit ... and then disregard further actions from your Power. 

  IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

  This section is under construction. 
  11th level magic is much greater than 10th level magic, and with it one can break the fundamental rules of Dungeons and Dragons. 

  For example, openings can be made in Crystal Spheres, or closed. 
  The climate over a vast region can be permanently altered to whatever climate is desired. 
  The Workings of Magic itself can be disrupted. 

  I am still considering this one. 

  - - - 

  RULE 10: SPECIAL RULES ON TECHNOLOGY 

  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace will work fine, on Toril and in Realmspace. 
                                  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace will work fine, on Oerth and in Greyspace. 

  Such technology can be given to the Planars for their use (but the Planars do not start their own Technological Arms Race ... your Power must continue that.) 

  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace, which is taken to Oerth and/or Greyspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. 
  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace, which is taken to Toril and/or Realmspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. 

  - - - 

  RULE 11: FROM TORIL TO OERTH / FROM OERTH TO TORIL 

  The United Commonwealth of Toril (and only the United Commonwealth of Toril) may send forces to Oerth. 
  The United Commonwealth of Toril has 1,000 points of Power Level. They can send as much of this to Oerth as they please. 
  Whatever Power Level they deploy to Oerth, however, loses half it's strength. 

  Thus, if the United Commonwealth sends 400 points of strength to Oerth, the force sent will only have a strength of 200 points on Oerth. 
  The United Commonwealth will have 600 points of it's own remaining, in Realmspace. 

  It would be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send more than half it's force to Oerth, since the Eternal Empire of Toril (with a Strength Total of 500) might decide to attack it. 

  It would also be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send most of it's force, because the Border Guard that protects Realmspace is supported by the United Commonwealth. 
  Currently, the Border Guard has sufficient power to protect Realmspace from any attack, including Vecna and his Legions. 
  For every point of power the United Commonwealth sends to Oerth, that is that much less strength the Border Guard has to protect Realmspace. 

  If the United Commonwealth sends forces to Oerth, those forces are under the following restrictions: 

  They may employ no technology higher than the late 18th century. 
  They may employ no 10th or 11th level magic. 
  They must remain on Oerth once sent until the next Turn, when they may retreat - if still alive to do so. 
  They cannot jump from one place to another on Oerth using magic, anymore than anyone else on Oerth can, except for Vecna. 

  If the force sent by the United Commonwealth is destroyed, the United Commonwealth will lose some of it's base Power Level as a result, permanently. 

  - 

  At the start, no Power on Oerth or in Greyspace may attack Toril or any place in Realmspace. 
  The Border Guard of the United Commonwealth is too strong for any force, even the Legions of Vecna, to penetrate. 
  This may change if the United Commonwealth depletes the Border Guard, in which case I will post the news. 

  If it does become possible for Oerth to attack Toril, you will face more than the United Commonwealth of Toril. 
  The Powers of Realmspace are likely to unite to fight you, unless you pull off some very shrewd diplomacy. 

  Other Powers in Realmspace include: 

  The Eternal Empire, PL 500 
  Hope Isle, PL 500 
  The Scro Star League, PL 300 
  The Church of Toril, PL 100 

  In their home system, the people of Realmspace have full access to their technology (Terran equivalent 2100), their 10th level magic, and their 11th level magic. 

  - - - 

  RULE 12: HIGH LEVEL PCS AND NPCS 

  A character of 30th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 1. 
  A character of 60th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 2. 
  A character of 90th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 3. 
  A character of 120th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 4. 
  A character of 160th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 5. 

  If the character has innate magical powers, and huge numbers of high powered magical items (and/or artifacts) his power level can increase further. 
  By further, I mean by 1 Power Level ... 2 at the absolute most, assuming the most extraordinary of conditions. 

  The above applies to NPCs. 
  It applies to the famous NPCs of Oerth. 

  An NPC who is a demipower, like Iuz, has inherently greater power than the norm, and his PL is enhanced further. 

  - - - 

  RULE 13 - THE CITY OF THE GODS 

  Originally (and still, officially) a Mystaran product, the City of the Gods is here on Oerth, for the IR. 
  It is the left-over product of a super-advanced civilization (more advanced even than the United Commonwealth of Toril) that has disappeared. 
  It has maintained itself for thousands of years since, by maintaining and creating new robots. 

  The City of the Gods, as people call it, sits up in the Godspires, in the Black Ice (just off-map to the north), in the middle of the territory of the Solistarim. 

  It is not possible to claim the City of the Gods. 
  The Solistarim cannot claim the City of the Gods anymore readily than anyone else. 

  It IS possible to raid the City of the Gods for their high tech goodies. 
  A successful raid (75% of any raid being successful) produces an increase in your PL of 2, permanently. 
  An unsuccessful raid (25% of any raid being unsuccessful) produces nothing. 

  Each raid, successful or unsuccessful, against the City of the Gods gives a cumulative 1% chance that the City of the Gods will take notice of the raids, and that there are beings out there existing that can raid it. 
  In that case, the City of the Gods will DECLARE WAR ON EVERYONE IN THE IR. 

  Yours Truly will run the City of the Gods if that happens. 

  The City of the Gods will then attack all those who raided it, immediately. 
  Once those Powers are destroyed, the City of the Gods will randomly attack all the other Powers in the IR.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel GnomeWorks watches all of these images fly before his eyes.  He says naught as visuals that indicate that everything that he and his people have worked towards is evil.  His face shows no emotion as the images of evil shades and powers that would destroy the Lortmils and the technology they hold flit before his unseeing eyes.

As it ends he closes his eyes and sighs.

"So.  They would make us their enemies, would they?  We must take action, and quickly.  They will no doubt soon begin to attack."

A courier with the message from Lord WIlliam Ronald.

Kessel glances over it, then rereads it slowly.

"Indeed." He says.  He picks up a piece of parchment, a pen, and begins to write. _We have no technology of this sort, of the sort shown in this message that either the wanderer or those of the shade have shown.  We do not go forth recklessly in our testing, we do not destroy nature to further the cause of technology.  We wish to use our technologies to enhance the word of Oerth, to bring peace and prosperity to our world.  We have no wish to destroy all that is here.  Nor are we puppets of those from the Torillian Commonwealth, nor do they wish us harm.  As your ambassador may tell you, we have nothing to hide, and all that I tell you is true. -Kessel GnomeWorks_.

"Here.  Take this back to Lord WIlliam Ronald's ambassador, and return it." He hands it to the messenger, who then promptly leaves.

"We will need many allies in the time to come, that is for sure." The small gnome says, and sits quietly in the room with his thoughts.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I want to see people`s reactions to The Sending of The Shade!

TO EDENA ANd MY ALLIES!

Following powers receive technological aid from Shade and the secrets of Shade Transformation( in exchange we expect some slaves, resources, gold etc. so I thinl Shade power level will increase by few points)

-Dark Union of Eastern Oerth

_Forces of Kalamyr

-Pomajr Empire

-Scarlet Brotherhood


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The News*

The News - Update 1

  The Formians have gathered a number of races into one great swarm, including illithids and many underdark races.
  Spelljamming fleets appear over Oerth.  Illithid and neogi spelljamming fleets.
  The Unseelie emerge for the first time, to the terror of the people of the Flanaess.

  A major meeting is occurring in Veluna, with many high ranking members of the Kevellond League and diplomats from other nations attending.
  In this meeting, it is stated that the Kevellond League has extreme doubts concerning the truth of the Sending of the Wanderer.
  They are urging everyone be cautious concerning this message.  
  They send the results of this meeting Flanaess and Oerth wide.
  The result of their meeting is quickly heard on Toril.
  They are going to send a representative to Toril, if Toril will allow this, to discern the truth of the matter.

  There are rumors, soon confirmed, of troop mobilization in Suhfang.


  Another Sending hits Toril, and everyone sees the visage of a beautiful female drow, who looks indistinct and shadowy (please read Lord Melkor’s post on page one.)
  Greyhawk City falls to a mysterious force calling itself the Shadow Empire.
  It is renamed The Shadow Throne.
  The fate of it’s people ... they are enslaved, and not  much further is known (it’s bad, though ...)

  The Shadow Empire is demanding all agents of Toril except theirs leave the planet, NOW, or else.


----------



## Uvenelei

Panic follows in the wake of the Sending as it reaches the courts of Ishtarland, Lyrn, and the Wind Dukes. Seeing eminent danger in their future, the three rulers come together to form an alliance. When it comes to the appointment of a ruler of this new Alliance, wisdom prevails over pride, and the three agree to select a neutral third party with vested intrests in seeing the peace of the three realms maintained. The group agrees to place Aurican, a dragon whom each of the three trusts greatly, at the head of the new Alliance. They give him full authority and call for him.
Aurican, having recieved the Sending as well as the summons from the three rulers, races to the capital of Lyrn at once. Peace and stability must be maintained, or all his careful planning and investments into forming a trading empire spanning western Oerik will be for naught.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Introduction to The Great Empire of Aerdi and the Dark Union*

This is what is, what has already been done, the current state of the Empire. Know your friend, know your enemy.

OOC- I, Serpenteye, represent the Emperor of the Great Empire of Aerdi, a proud, strong and lawful evil nation. The Empire consists of former Greater Ahlissa and former Kingdom of Nortern Aerdi and the surrounding lesser provinces, united under one throne with a unified and highly centralized government. The people of this nation suffer, also from government opression but even more from the evil and twisted religions that seek to spread famine, plague, murder and hatred to fuel the power of their gods. The Nobility, that also tormented the people in the past, has been wiped out and all land and nearly all wealth is the property of the Emperor or the churches. The people in general has no great love for their government but they hate and fear the dark religions of Nerull, Hextor, Erythnyl and their ilk even more. The people in general fear and respect but they do not love the Emperor, except for about fifth of the population who practically worship him.

 They have some reason to love him. There is no starvation in times of peace, the government stores food in good years and ration it to the people in bad years. No unemployment is allowed. The legal system is massive and reasonably fair and in theory treat everybody the same way except the high burocrats, the imperial army and the churches. Do not mistake this for solidarity or mercy, it's all extremely pragmatic and intended to allow the economy and society to function with minimal friction and turbulence. The Emperor taxes as well as he spends and the peasants keep merely bare necessity of what they produce. The estimates of necessity are not generous. Craftsmen have somewhat more generous conditions, they get a bonus for high production. Both workers, experts and peasants are severely punished if they are not productive enough. 

 The basic system of education is of average quality but open for all, though only those of talent are allowed (or capable) to study anything more than farming or simple labour and crafts work. All people of talent undergo a highy disciplined and demanding education and are then put in those positions they are trained for. Aerdi therefore has a large number of mages, sages, burocrats, professional soldiers and skilled craftsmen. This elite live under relatively good conditions and the elite of the elite enjoy a life in luxory. Their loyalty is secured by magical and mundane conditioning, the loyalty of the general population by everpresent propaganda.

 The Aerdian society is highly supervised. Government mages divine for criminals and foreign influences and (non rogue) rogues and assassins work around the clock to guard the people from themselves and outside threaths. A very large part of the population are informants and they are magically tested to discern the truthfulness of their accusations against their friends and neigbors. Dislike of the Emperor is a crime and many have "disappeared" for voicing their complaints in the wrong company. The assassins of Aerdi have the important task to search out and kill leaders of rebellions and opposing military forces. Key government facilities are extensively magically warded and protected against attack and divination.

 There is a long tradition of Necromancy and Fiendology in the lands of the Empire. All dead, since about a decade ago, are reanimated into undead form and made to work the hardest and most dangerous work in quarries, stripmines and construction of fortresses, roads and canals and simple farmlabour, they also serve as expendable shock-troops in battle. Damaged undead are mended and reanimated. Higher forms of undead are respected and treated like other powerful citicens, although they are magically bound and compelled to obey the laws and decrees of the Emperor. Fiends (mostly baatezu and yugoloth) enjoy similar treatment. They are given all the respect they deserve but are strictly controlled by the government. This does unfortunately not apply to the fiends and undead the various churches posess (and in some cases are posessed by). Government relations with the churches are cold in the extreme but have yet to escalate into war.

 The armies of Aerdi consist of a large core of highly trained professionals, fiends and undead and can be greatly expanded with peasant conscripts in times of need. The mages of the Empire can of course also be called upon to fight for their ruler.  
 Aerdi is a rich and fertile land with a large population and sufficient resourses of many minerals. Great deposits of iron, oil and coal are hidden deep beneath the surface. 
------

Kas, the great warlord, just recently arrived to the Dark Union but has already gained a not inconsiderable influence in military circles. 
The Isles of Woe, impressed by our strength, swore fealty to the Union government but maintain a somewhat greater degree of self-rule than other procinces of the Union.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Phibrizzo, the misguidingly warlord, sits in his throne, his boyish form smiling and laughing as he notes the casual way that the lady addresses people 'underneath' her. 

_People should not rule like this, what once was chaos turns into law shall turn into chaos once again.  Why are these people fighting it?  Chaos as my ally, this world will return to whence it came._  Although Phibrizzo's face does not betray his thoughts or his emotion.

The death slaad's childish form quickly distintegrates and forms an unnatural gray, his muscles bulging as glimmering adamantium appendeges takes its form.  The Hellmaster strides toward a mirror casually, placing his hand infront of it, the glass begins to form into a water-like image, a blurry face appearing.

"Set the plan into motion, the time has come for chaos to reign."


----------



## Creamsteak

Sanctus Punitor, master of Castle Delrune just returned from a meeting with all of his advisors... Regina Canities approaches him gamingly....

"Lord, was there any trouble? No doubt they gave you a hard time, but it cannot be all that important... not nearly as important as your lack of an heir."

Sanctus Punitor, a Paladin in the service of the High Elves has a sick pain in his stomach... it appears that many of his rivals are mounting to start another war.

"Regina, listen, it's not your duty to concern yourself with my personal matters."

Regina lurches towards Sanctus who is moving towards his throne. Sanctus appears to be ill in cheek, his face pale and green.

"You allow a few strong instincts and a few plain rules to guide your actions."

Sanctus looks up with some resolve, and grabs his blade up into his hands... holding over his head he cries out...

"The Forces of Delrune March... Tenser will be left in command of the castle with some of his forces. We are marching on the Riftcrag immediately."

Regina seems disinterested in his command words... she grabs his hand...

"Lord, why do you always come up with such blasphemy to avoid me? Does your duty to your rules outweigh your duty to your people...?"

Sanctus seems to frown, and then blows it off.

"The Riftcrag is your target... I will be moving towards the one I have been seeking for this long time. Tell the council, we have little time. I cannot stand here and become distracted... the evils have little need for talk and entertainment. You will recieve the plans as they come, Regina. For this day, we March on the Riftcrag. Here are the troop alotments."









Creamsteak Turn 0 - 1st Movements (All not listed is undecided)

*THE NATIONS OF THE CENTRAL-EASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI WEST) PL 31 (Sanctus Punitor)*
Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) PL 4 
Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 
The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 4 
Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) PL 5 
The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 4 
Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) PL 4 
Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 

The People of the Phostwood, The People of Gamboge Forest, Calrune, Delrune, The People of Celadan Forest, and Sanctus Punitor (Total PL of 22) is moving to my Phostwoods border with Artonsamay. If the enemy does not seem present we may press on into Artonsamay. If the enemy is present we will hold our lines, and when Turn 1 starts Sanctus will ask for a duel with whichever warlord is willing to accept.



*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI EAST) PL 6 (Regina Canities)*
Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3 
The Northern Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 3 

The Peoples of Grandwood are building a link of stone trenches under the forest. (Think Vietnam). These bunkers are spread out sporatically, with some hard points to resist bombardment. There are traps of all sorts from the DMG inside (minor nuisance mostly), and a lower level where water drains off into. The Forces here are dividing up into seperate Terrorist Cells (about 1/3 PL each).



*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE CENTRAL-WESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE WESTERN NYR DYV AREA) PL 4 (Illborg Bellringer)*
Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2 
Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2 

The whole Gnarley is moving into the Lortmills, 1,000 of Rangers (ones with Humanoid type favored enemies such as orcs) are going to start training in the use of Firearms to act as snipers for the Rangers.



*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHERN FLANAESS PL 4 (Gorgosh Ubeno)* 
Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4 

The Refugees of Fellreev Forest are mounting along their southern border with Kinemeet, and setting up watch towers to look out for invasions coming from the south. The forces are watchdogging the area.



*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE THILLONRIAN PENINSULA) PL 3 (Shortwind Ballsmasher)*
People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 



*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE SOUTH OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE AZURE SEA / AERDI SEA / DENZAC GULF / HEMPMONALAND AREAS) PL 3 (Pogo The-Monkey)* 
Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 3


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE NEWS*

The News - Update 2

  Rumors are flying everywhere.
  There is widespread disbelief, terror, awe, anger, bewilderment, and a lot of other things in the hearts and minds of the people of Oerth.
  Panic breaks out continent wide.

  Everywhere, peasants are fleeing their fields, their hamlets, even the towns, into the walled cities, or into the forests, or into cellars, or into any hiding place possible.
  They are being aided by local druids and others.

  In the towns and cities, there is bedlam.
  Merchants are closing their shops, people are running through the streets yelling and shouting, fights are breaking out everywhere, law and order are breaking down.
  Looters and arsonists have their way, and soon many towns and cities have out of control fires in progress.

  Clerics and mages are all divining, or communing, bewildered and amazed, trying to figure out WHAT they have seen, what it means, what’s about to happen, and whether it is the truth.

  A statement comes from the Lortmil Technomancy denouncing the Sending of the Wanderer, and effectively calling it a lie.
  They state they wish to use their technology to help Oerth.

  There are rumors of a drow attack.  There are rumors of Shadow Monsters being everywhere in the Flanaess - which adds greatly to the panic.
  Even the nobles are barricading themselves in their fortresses now, while peasants bang on the gates and scream to be admitted.

  There are rumors the Sending of the Wanderer and the Sending of the Shades are from the same source.
  There are rumors the Sending of the Wanderer is a drow ploy.
  There are rumors Toril is about to invade Oerth.
  There are rumors that  Toril has an army of fiends with  which it is about to burn down the Flanaess.


----------



## Darkness

_Upon having witnessed the Wanderer's sending, the small elven girl's expression grows even sadder than usual, and her normally serene demeanor is brushed away by the full fury of her elemental ancestry. Struggling hard to control her emotions, she clenches her fists hard and channels all of her pain and rage into a single blow that shatters one of the many tables that stand in her sanctuary, and scatters the books lying upon it across the floor._

"I don't want to fight yet again..." _she exclaims to herself, sighing heavily.

Still slightly distressed but calm once again, she begins to ponder the ramifications of what she just experienced. Images of times long past come to her mind, reminding her of the gruesome senselessness of uncompromising conflict. Yet, if the Wanderer is right, the future might be even bleaker than even the past ever was. Still pondering the situation, she begins to send out projections of herself to many of her friends and allies across the lands of the Baklunish and beyond..._

*A short while later...*

_Yet another sending, this time by some ragtag band of self-righteous drow, apparently! But they seem both powerful and determined... Shyntara thinks a bit about this new development, and then makes her mind up. Sighing, she advises her allies to take the necessary steps._

*Yet another couple hours later...*

Envoys from the Baklunish confederation are quickly dispatched to the Kevellond League's meeting.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE NEWS*

The News - Update 3

  There are rumors of an invasion of the Flanaess from Ishtarland, Lyrn, the Wind Dukes, Esmerin, Zindia, Varnaith - it is said all those nations have allied to conquer the Flanaess, and other western nations are joining them.
  There are rumors that a dragon army is about to invade the Flanaess.

  There are rumors that the Emperor of Aerdi has just declared himself a God.
  There are rumors that all the people of Aerdi have gone mad, and are assembling into a gigantic army of berserkers.
  There are rumors that evil elves are attacking out of Adri Forest, with ancient and superpowerful magic.
  There are rumors that Aerdi has raised another undead host to invade Nyrond with.
  There are rumors that Aerdi has allied with the Giants.
  There are rumors that the Sahuagin have joined Aerdi.
  There are rumors Acererak has joined Aerdi.

  Rumors out of Aerdi report all religions have been banned, churches are burning, clergy are being murdered en mass, cathedrals are being plundered and are collapsing, and the forces of Hextor are falling back from the major cities.
  These rumors turns out to be false.

  There are confirmed reports of massacres and atrocities, and of widespread bedlam.
  There are rumors the Emperor has turned all his nobles into mindless puppets, and intends to do so for the entire population.

  There are confirmed rumors that Kas has joined Aerdi, but his forces are currently in Keoland!
  There are reports of islands surfacing in the Nyr Dyv, filled with fell monsters, which are preparing to come out and attack.                                         

  There are widespread reports of troop movements and assemblages in the eastern Flanaess, across Delrune and Fellands, in the Rakers, in Nyrond, even up in Stonefist and in the barbarian lands.


----------



## Uvenelei

Aurican's first order is to reestablish order, subdue unrest, put the minds of the commoners at ease, and stop any riots and fire. Imperial and central government agents are dispatched far and wide, rounding up miltias and calling up the army to restore order.

Aurican then contacts some of his fellow dragons in this world and on others, asking for their help. He contacts those he know will help; some for fighting for the right cause, some for the opportunity to examine this new 'technology', and some for the right price.

Avoiding entering into any confusion in the east, Aurican will determine the veracity of the Sending for himself. He embarks for Realmsapce at once, with a small honor guard.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

To Williams:

  The lord of Keoland reports that an army of FIVE MILLION men, women, and undead are in his country.
  He has pulled his small army aside, evacuated all the people he could who were in the path of this marching army.

  He reports they are burning as they go, plundering, taking everything.  A number of towns have been destroyed, and much countryside stripped of crops.

  He emissaries to this army have not returned, and no emissaries from this army have come to him.

  He reports that Kas - THE Kas of the ancient world, is leading this army.

  He does not know where the army is going, but it is making a mess out of his country, and threatens all the surrounding lands.

  He is screaming for help.  He wants help, and he wants it NOW.


  To Uvenelei:

  Your emissaries to Toril are met by a bunch of beings out of some awful nightmare (the phaerimm), and detained.
  Incredibly, these monsters are friendly, but they demand to know just what your people are doing?
  Coming to investigate the Sending of the Wanderer?
  Very well.  When the High Command of the UC gives the go ahead (when Forrester posts that the emissaries can pass) they will be allowed to pass through into Toril.

  FROM TORIL comes a Sending.  It is not known from just who.

  The Wanderer has deceived you.
  We have achieved peace, prosperity, and paradise in our world, at great cost and sorrow.
  We urge you to reject the claims of one who has allowed his heart to be corrupted by hatred and fear.
  Embrace the Lortmil Technomancy and it's people, and begin the long ascent into the Light.
  For too long has Oerth lain in darkness and fear.
  People of Oerth, arise!  
  Throw off your fear, and  embrace the people of the Lortmils.


----------



## Darkness

The sense of impending doom has led many of the Baklunish to think much more about the afterlife, and thus, embrace religion even stronger.

Meanwhile, our troops stand ready to defend our borders - and to keep order in our cities, so that we might prosper in even these dark times that lie ahead.


----------



## Serpenteye

*This is a time of blood, death and renewal*

The God-Emperor of the Dark Union and the Great Empire of Aerdi wakes with a scream of rage. He realize the consecuences of what he just learned and he knows, somehow, that it was all true. 
 Orders of mobilization immediately go out to the armies and the nation is placed under the highest degree of war-readyness. The leader of the imperial spy cell in the Lortmil is arrested, tortured, executed and then tortured some more for failing to discover the Technomancy before this. New spies are sent to the area.
The Yugoloth, Baathezu and Efreeti are called upon to fulfill their contracts. Animation of undead is intensified and orders go out to continue our research of magic. New technologies are investigated and much energy spent on improving it.

Messenges are delivered to all our allies.

The Time has come. The time for war, the time for dominion. We must exploit the weakness and division of our enemies. We must move quickly and decisively and crush all resistance. We will bleed for this, we will suffer, but that is a prize that must be payed. The time has come, the time of blood, death and renewal. Not our deaths, but our blood and our renewal. In dirt sodden with the blood of our enemies our power will grow 'till we can defy the very heavens and heaven and earth shall tremble before us.


----------



## The Forsaken One

In a room a strange looking kobold stands. Waiting in the torchlight. Suddenly a door open and a great demon enters, "Lord Kalanyr", he speaks and bows. As the demons seats himself on his throne a massive Gate opens and a huge Formian gates in. "Vaeregoth has arrived, we have forseen this, our allies have proven truthfull". "Vaeregoth, we have been expecting you. The time has come indeed and we are prepared". "Yes Kalanyr, Master of Blades, prepared we are", and a Illithid, a Neogi and a couple of Unseelie gate in, all wearing a drow insignia of Kalanyr's house. "These shall stand by ourside and have been dispatched by the Scion Mother herself, the swarm stands waiting and I hear you are prepared as well. Then so shall be it". Vaeregoth turns around and speaks but one word, "CAMEORI!" and with that word the representatives teleport the preset destinations and Vaeregoth himself turn around for 1 last look and glares.... before gating out himself.

And so it begun.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Not quite*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The News - Update 3
> 
> Confirmed reports out of Aerdi report all religions have been banned, churches are burning, clergy are being murdered en mass, cathedrals are being plundered and are collapsing, and the forces of Hextor are falling back from the major cities.
> There are confirmed reports of massacres and atrocities, and of widespread bedlam.
> There are rumors the Emperor has turned all his nobles into mindless puppets, and intends to do so for the entire population.
> 
> *




We have not banned all religions, yet. IF and when I do so you will know it Edena, because I will state it clearly. I have not yet done this, although the Emperor has declared himself a God several years ago. The clergies of Hextor and the others coexist with the Church of Aerdi, though the relations are tense.


----------



## Alyx

A single message reaches the hands of Hazen.  It is written on a small parchment of fine wrought gold.

It says one word.  A question of sorts.

"Now?"

____

All the nations of the Rising Sun Alliance begin to attempt to impose order, dispell romours, and bring their people together.  The truth must be known.  There is no alternative.

In the west, flags are raised at the head of an army snaking over the oriental lands.  The symbols on them are indistinct, masked by a simple magic made all the more powerful for its quiet purpose.

In the east, a flag streams from the masts of an oceangoing ship, the first of many, all sitting in a harbour as dockworkers outfit them quickly.  The flag is blurred from normal and abnormal sight.

To the south, a flag has been raised on a great building, standing tall to face the world.  As of yet, the flag is unmarked.

And with some hesitation, a flag is raised north of there.  This flag, too, can not be revealed.

______

Ware, people of Oerth.  Ware the coming times.  Great doom approaches us, and great tidings of joy.


----------



## dagger

*Time of change has come*

At a meeting called by the dwarf king Olinstadd Corond, here is a small excerpt of his words to the assembled peoples. 

_
"I called this council together to discuss the messages we all received, and to decide where we go from here.” says the dwarf Olinstadd Corond as his hard eyes sweep the assembled people “Its time to set all differences aside and form one nation, one where all of the peoples can live life as they have, free. Terrible times are upon us, and either we stand together, or perish alone.”_


The people’s represented at the meeting:


 A representative of the Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) 
Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) 
Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) 
Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) 
Wild Coast (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) 

(The Free Peoples of Ulek represented by Olinstadd) 

County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) 
Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) 
The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) 

After many hours of debate and discussion, Olinstadd (patient for a dwarf), is chosen (with some grumbling) to lead the Free Council (as it is called) and the peoples into the future. All the groups decide to choose one name for all the territory, the Kingdom of Ulek. The Kingdom of Ulek will encompass all of the above, with each area having a representative to sit on the Free Council. 

The Free Council's first action is to prepare our defenses above and below ground. To mobilize the forest folk, to form all the different groups into a well ordered structure. Second we call upon our allies the Dwarves of Greyspace to help their dwarven brethren and other free peoples in this immense struggle.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Th ePomarj*

In Pomarj, the emperor call a meating to determine if the vision of the wanderer and the shadows were in fact real.    

Ambassidors are sent to all nations who will accept them, to learn what is know and secret messages are sent to the empire's allies.

Several Ambassidors are sent to the Kevoland Leauge to ascerntan the threat of the Mysterious army. Also tho the Great kingdom, where it is roumoured that the warrior Kas has appeared. and to Greyhawk city, and the lands of Iuz, and to the Underdark realms. and of course to the lortmills, to ascertain if the wander's vision was truet...

The Army and Navy are mobilized.  The Gith, close allies of the Humaniods of the Pomarj for many years, bring a force of spelljammer vessels to the port city of Highport.

In the hold of the sea princes, the being known as the prince of swords rallys his armies, his supernatural sences warning of great danger.  The prince sends a secret coded message to his sworn lord, turrosh Mak.  It simply states, "we are ready"

In the Rakers and Griff Mountains, the Giants, Humaniods, and other monsters ready themselves to take whatever advantage they can from the confusion caused by the Vision. The Pomarj's  Advisors are their too, Guiding the situation with great skill.


----------



## Darkness

As part of their efforts in fortifying the borders, the Baklunish forces start to dig trenches, erect defensive positions - especially in places where enemies might be able to sneak in and in places where invaders can be ambushed and/or defended against easily. Much scouting for such locations also goes on, as well as the magical creation of quite a few...

I especially want to be fortified against Ket and the-place-where-Kas-might-come-from. 

(My other nations do likewise, as applicable.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj is sending out ambassadors to every country that will receive them, ESPECIALLY the Kevellond League, in an effort to find out if the Wanderer's Sending was true or not, what it means, and what to do about it.

  Do you receive the Ambassadors of the Pomarj?

  There are confirmed reports of massive gatherings of armies in many countries, including but not limited to:

  The Sunrise Alliance.
  The Dark Union
  The Eastern League
  The Iron League
  Delrune and the surrounding countries
  The Grandwood
  The League of the Warlords
  The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj
  The Baklunish Confederation

  The Principality, Duchy, and County of Ulek have just joined with the People of the Kron Hills, the Wild Coast, and others to form one single nation called the Kingdom of Keoland.
  It is huge - far bigger than Furyondy, and it all but surrounds the Lortmil Technomancy.
  And it, too, is on a full scale war footing.

  There are rumors of massive defensive preparations under way against the Shadow Throne going on in Gnarley Forest, the Wild Coast, Dyvvers, the Cairn Hills, and even across the Nyr Dyv.

  In Keoland, the lord is still screaming bloody murder, as Kas and his Legions tear up the country.
  The Lord of Keoland has withdrawn his army into his capital city, and closed the gates.

  Kas's legions now threaten the Kingdom of Keoland in the east, Yeomanry and Sterich on the west, Gran March and Bissel on the north, and they threaten the Lortmil Technomancy on the northeast.

  Kas's legions are 5 million strong.


----------



## Darkness

We will receive the orcish ambassadors but will take precautions so that their savage ways don't threaten the tranquility of our courts. Thus, they will be watched closely by our guards, agents, mages, and magical allies. Should they begin any brawls, they are subdued as efficiently and painlessly as possible and released as soon as they calm down.


----------



## Serpenteye

*The Legions of Kas*

The legions of Kas in Keoland realize that there is no way for them to reach the Empire of Aerdi. Instead they attempt to conquer Keoland and add it to the lands of the Dark Union. 

To strengthen the bonds of our alliances we will share technology with:
the Shade Imperium
Acererak
Turrosh Mak
Kalanyr
the Hive Cluster
the Bandit kingdoms

and our other allies


----------



## Creamsteak

The Forces of Sanctus Punitor are allowing ambassadors.

On horseback, Sanctus Punitor and Comapany Ride... 

Off in many of the seperate fortifications many leaders are in disarray as to what is happening.

If the Hellmaster does not speak with us, then one of his Warlords surely will. I distrust that any of them will allow us to speak with the hellmaster, and any offers they give us will be fake. We will stop only to talk to the Hellmaster, and any others who obstruct I will fight in single combat for the right to move on.

-Sanctus Punitor



Our lord has told me nothing... this is beligerant! Why is it that I am following him towards someone who isn't even our enemy? The Hellmaster has done nothing against us! I believe he is losing his mind to his sword. He pays no mind to any intentions but that blades... He is truly not as he was in childhood. Why does he not call council with his friends? Where has he been these past months? Why don't I know anything?

-Regina Canities



Where did they go? Tenser, are you the only one in the castle... Why are you silent... WHAT IS GOING ON!

-Illborg Bellringer



Get me into a tiff don't they? Why is this MY JOB? He sends me letters every day of the year with orders... doesn't he trust me yet... Sanctus is sure a hero, but why is he the general of the Elven Nations? Why is it that today I don't get a letter... this sure makes me peturbed...

-Gorgosh Ubeno 



Drinking is good... Drinking is very, very, and very good...

-Shortwind Ballsmasher 



This will be fun... I think I have the funnest job of them all... nobody has a job this fun, because if they had a job this fun then it would be one of the funnest jobs of them all, but not the funest job of them all. It sure is a fun job... and because it is the funnest job that means there are no funner jobs than this. That makes this a funner job then every other fun job there is... isn't that fun?

-Pogo The-Monkey


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT REGARDING E-MAILS*

IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ

  Please send me your Screen Name (SN) when you e-mail me.
  I cannot identify some of you, otherwise.
  Always include your SN when you e-mail me.

  My SN, of course, is Edena_of_Neith.

  - - -

  Creamsteak, your Commanders just summed up the whole atmosphere of the Flanaess right now.
  Confusion, rumors, bedlam, panic, armies gathering, everyone wondering when the NEXT Sending will be and what IT will be about.

  The peasant population proves ungovernable.
  They cannot be restrained.

  Entire regions of farmland now lie abandoned, all the population fled into nearby forests or hills.
  Many hamlets and thorps have burned down.
  Many towns have been pillaged and looted.

  In the cities, control has been regained mostly - sometimes very bloodily, and sometimes not so.
  Not before great fires and massive looting took a sad toll.

  All commerce Flanaess-wide grinds to a sudden and abrupt halt.


----------



## dagger

[occ]Thats Kingdom of Ulek , Edena, Thanks![/ooc]


At a the current time, no messenger will be turned down, we need all the information we can get, even from an orc.

The Kingdom of Ulek will also send messengers, to the Lortmils, Gnarley Forest, and Kevellond League.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Martial law is declared in the pomarj.

The Imperial Legions patrol the streets of her cities, as a sign of strength and quell the riots which are begining to appear accross the nation.


To Darkness:  The Pomarj seeks to KNOW if your lands too receved thiese bizare Visions.  We seek to KNOW of the mysterious army which ravages the Keolands, and which slowly moves towards my proud lands.  Clearly you KNOW something of them, for they Came out of your lands, did they not?

To Serpenteye:  Do you stand with us, your long time freinds, the pomarj, In these most strange Times?   

To Gnomeworks:  What have you been hidding from us Little Gnome!  You would dare raise a secret army against us, defileing our treaties?  

To The Shadow Throne of Greyhawk(lord Melkor):  Who Are you?  What Are you?  We KNOW you I think.

To Keoland(Wiliam Ronald): The Vast army which marches accross your lands, We wish to KNOW, are they coming towards us.  And what of your freinds the Gnomes and dwarves of the Lortmills?  Did you KNOW of there deception. Did you KNOW That they were building this secret war machine at my back?


----------



## Uvenelei

Any and all diplomats entering the states of the Crescent are stopped at the boarder and not allowed in. They are allowed to meet with a official from the central government, make their requests, and then are released. 

The army is assembled and mobilized to prevent the spread of chaos. In the territories of the Wind Dukes, the army gathers near the eastern boarders and begins the construction of fortifications.


----------



## Darkness

To Turrosh Mak: Huge legions, men and undead, they are. A terror from the past, it would seem.
They are tearing up the countryside...


----------



## Bonedagger

The robed figure stands on top of a rock. The rock have been split by nature long ago and now resembels a disfigured claw reaching out from the deeps of the earth. He seems to be glancing at the mountains in the distance. 

Around him an creatures are assembling. They look as if they have been brought from a nightmare. They have been created to course pain and terror. The wind itself seems to be redrawing from them. As if reallity itself cannot comprehend the pressens this.... legion. Behind the figure the number of creatures now reaches as far as the eye can see.

"This place... This cannot be... Enough. I will NOT let anything interfere. I.. WILL.. HAVE... MY... WAY."

With a sudden movement he raises a hand. Magical energies starts flowing from it. Ghostlike images fly around and through him. Screaming. He reaches into the minds of this world.

A symbol, not seen before, appears in creatures minds all over Oerth. Followed by gentle words:

"People of Oerth. I know of the trouble you are facing. I may know more than you. I have come from the reaches of time to help us all." 

"A madman, Kas, has used forbidden lore to travel to your time. He threaten us all. He wish to alter the timeline for personal gain and care not that it would drain us all and leave us at the mercy of other worlds that only seek our destuction. Yes even one as powerfull as I who could follow him here is threatened by this wicked being. I have come to prevent this. Do not aid this creature for the sake of us all. When my task is done I will leave back to my own time."


----------



## Serpenteye

*Edena, Turrosh Mak*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ
> Entire regions of farmland now lie abandoned, all the population fled into nearby forests or hills.
> Many hamlets and thorps have burned down.
> Many towns have been pillaged and looted.
> *




The peasants are whipped back to work if they fail to respond to the massive propaganda campaign that is started to reestablish order with peaceful means. We inform our people that they have nothing to fear, that the situation is under control and that the government and God-Emperor will protect them from all harm.

------
Turrosh Mak, the Dark Union and the great Empire of Aerdi stands by our allies in these trying times. The huge army in Keoland is the army of my ally Kas, he is no threat to the Pomarj only to our enemies.


----------



## dagger

The people of the Ulek will be given the truth with nothing held back, yet this means that they will know they are not alone in this struggle.  They must come together and help each other survive.

The Free Council will institute martial law for the time being to help with settling things down though. Also this will help with the war preparations as well.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

( I am asking William Ronald some help about naming actual game-actions, this is rpg-part)

Some more chaotic mood is loosed in northern lands, but it might take longer time to explain it all, so, shortly...

Elvor, Lord Baron of Ratik is very troubled. News have been unnerving. His people have asked many questions, he has no answer for.Lyda has sent their children to sleep and kept council with her huspand for few hours now. This must have something to do withancient prophecies of his people, Elvor ponders. He hadn't paid much attention to them before, but now...

He has sent messanger to contact his half-brother, King Algus Bearfist of Ice Barbarians already, and he worries his people might be doingsomething rash right now. He sends out other messangers. He doesn't believe sending to be true, or at least not done good intentions in mind. Such a brutal way. Meant to sawn destruction.

Elvor picks up magical mirror he received from messanger of Thayadon Fasfoni, king of the sky-sea league months ago. He sends message through it, wishing to speak with either king himself or whoever usually takes such 'magic calls'.

King Relff of Frost Barbarians is sleeping. He was very drunk at the time of message and it makes only mumbled sense to him.
Actually he doesn't care so much. 'That wasn't voice of Kord speaking, so damn it'. However his personal fortune teller mentioned, that this chaos and confusion might give good raiding opportunities to Aerdi-lands. 'King is sleeping'- Lord Elvor's messanger is told.

King Algus Bearfist of Ice Barbarians has had troublesome day. Everybody seems to be screaming, running around, cursing bad spirits, and other usual reactions one gets from people, when weird voice starts telling stories to them. Damn no-good city-ranger brother of his, Elvor was his usual 'bothered with everyone's else's business' wants personal audiance, again. 'When does the brat realize, alliance holds,
but he has no intrest personal visits in Ratik'.

King Morreg of the Snow Barbarians is enraged. Now the witch has gone too far. Telepathy and illusions, creating all this confusion for some unknown dark reason of hers. Suddenly he notices tall, middle-aged white-haired Suel-woman completely dressed in red standing by his side. Healthily wary of magic, Morreg is taken a bit back with sudden appearance of Katha the Witch. Regaining his composure

Morreg starts bellowing: "Why in Kord's name you...."
"Wasn't me". Red-clad woman says softly. "Though I am known as Wanderer, this Wanderer is some other one. And that damned
message waked me up after all these quiet, comfortable years. And it is not even time yet..."

"Almost everyone of my peoople thinks it was you, you have no idea of troubles these news have brought because of it. Are you hereto help me to sort this situation out?" Morreg asks, with somewhat sly tone.

Katha gives Morreg a bit disapproving look. "This time..I will. But I know what lies in your heart Morreg, even if you do not yet see it." "And I will find out who is this Wonderer, this imposter who dares to use my name, and dares to wake me up".


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Kalden, the Prince of Swords begins moving a large number of troops to the northern border of the Sea Hold and the Hool Swamp.  
"to defend against aggression from the Army of Kas"

In Pomarj, Turrosh Mak releases a stement saying for everyone to remain calm and that the empire is safe. We have many stong allies and our legions are the feircest the world has ever Known.

Slaves who refuse to work will be Killed and reanimated as Undead.  The same holds for looters and arsonists...


----------



## Creamsteak

A letter reaches Sanctus telepathically informing him of news...

These forces have alligned themselves with Sanctus Punitor... If you remember accurately these are people whom you saved from the Demi-Lich Asveratu Nectoru when you were an independant adventurer.

*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE THILLONRIAN PENINSULA)*

Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) PL 6 
Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) PL 5 

*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI EAST)*

People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) PL 2 

"Good, I need all the help I can get... tell my commanders to get in touch with their new units!"

Servants in Unison: "Yes Sir!"


----------



## Darkness

We will calm the peasants with religion, increased city guard forces (which are a part of strengthening our defenses anyway) and judicious use of magic (e.g., conjuring food and water for those who need it, healing the wounded, erecting walls around important buildings so that mobs can't storm them, etc.).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Heh.  

  Turrosh Mak, your ambassador to the Alliance of the Crescent wasn't even allowed in their lands.
  He was forced to make his speech at the border, then summarily dismissed.

  Turrosh, you regain control, and civil order is regained in the Pomarj.
  At great cost ... a lot of humanoids die in the process of regaining order.
  A lot of treasure that was in the treasure vaults and plundered, is regained.  A lot, however, is now strewn all over the Drachengrab Hills, and will take years to find and reclaim.

  - - -

  Well folks, the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj is demanding answers - from you.  (See their posts above.)

  What have you to say?  The ambassadors of the Pomarj want answers!


----------



## Serpenteye

Orders go out to the buro of Espionage to covertly send spies, infiltrators, assassins, enchanters and agitators into the Eastern Alliance to further destabilize the area. Orders also go out to counter any such attempts from foreign powers.  The armies are moved towards the borders of EA and the Grandwood to prepare for a crossing. The evil elves of the Adri are reorgainzed and put into highest readiness. Powerful forces from the Isles of Woe sneak across, and below, the Nyr Dyv under cover of invisibility and non-detection. They sneak towards the Duchy of Urnst, avoiding or (if forced to) destroying all ships in their path.  
Meanwhile, efforts are continued to reestablish order at home.


----------



## kaboom

_____________________________________________________
Elvor picks up magical mirror he received from messanger of Thayadon Fasfoni, king of the sky-sea league months ago. He sends message through it, wishing to speak with either king himself or whoever usually takes such 'magic calls'. 
_______________________________________________________

The mirror shimmers and in it a face appears. Behind the face you can see a large ship being built. The face speaks "I am Thayadon Fasfoni. What do you want Lord Baron?"


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Edena, Simialr Measures are used in the Hold of the sea princes
(for all intents and purposes part of the empire)

To the lords of the Underdark: "The Time is near, are you ready?"


----------



## Valkys

Valkys of Faerie is leading his own segment of the Wild Hunt through old forests on Oerth, when the Sending of the Wanderer appears. He raises his fist, stopping the party. He watches intensely, his red eyes glowing maliciously as he hears and sees all that the Wanderer has to convey.

When the message is over, Valkys calls his troops together, ordering them to stand guard, while he considers his own role in the chaos that will inevitably come of this.  The Sending of the Shadowlady hardly surprises him. He expects some sort of response to the Wanderer, even if the Shade Empire seems an unlikely source. 

He mounts his steed, a Nightmare, and orders the hunting party back to his own demiplane, an off shoot of the Plane of Faerie. This plane is a twilight version of Faerie, rife with shadows and darkness, starlight providing the only natural illumination. It is a beautiful, if sinister, realm.

Once upon his throne, he summons his allies, Unseelie, Dragon, and Shade alike.  A telepathic communion with Oberon gets him the Overlord's blessing to continue, though not his direct aid. 

Valkys drafts proposals, sending them to powers known to him on Oerth. 

Then, he sits and waits, while his armies arrive. Oerth could be more interesting than he had anticipated.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The News

   A third Sending hits the Flanaess, from someone unknown - but VERY powerful, is urging everyone to stand against Kas, denouncing him as an evil being, altogether repugnant.
  In the Dark Union, order has been reestablished in the cities and some of the country.  Large areas remain in anarchy, however.
  War Fever is gripping the Dark Union, with large numbers of peasants coming forward and volunteering to join the army, so they can attack and destroy the hated Nyrondians and Iron League.

  Apparently, the Dark Union considers Kas an ally, and the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj as well.  This news gets out quickly enough.

  In the Kingdom of Ulek, the anarchy subsides, and order is restored.  A very large number of men and women put down everything else and flock to the standards of their local leaders.
  These are people long accustomed to danger and war, and very loyal to their native lands.

  To the Sky-Sea League:  You are receiving a magical communication attempt from Ratik.

  The panic subsides quickly in the lands of the Frost, Snow, and Ice Barbarians, who are long accustomed to danger, and where the entire population - men and women - know how to fight.

  In the west, in the Spirit Empire of Garnak, the forest spirits are awake, and in council with the people of that land.
  The forest spirits know war is coming, and proffer aid, both in military support, and in giving shelter to the people of Garnak.

  Slowly, the panic dies down in the Baklunish Lands.
  In Esmerin, they are sending messages via magic to Zeif, asking if Zeif knows what the heck is going on??

  The Lost Elves of the Adri are awake, and they are not happy.  They are so not happy that they have decided that everything in the Adri not loyal to them must be killed.
   (They are, in effect, de facto allies of the Dark Union.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Wait up on battle posts, Serpenteye.
  That starts on Turn 1 ... 

  To Valkys:  

  The Planar Unseelie and other Planars start arriving in a real hurry.
  Soon, thousands of them are present.

  Across the Flanaess, mages and clerics who are powerful and sensitive realize that large numbers of Outsiders are arriving on the planet.

  To Zelda:  Kaboom has answered (see his post above)
  IC, the Sky-Sea League has received the magical sending of Ratik, and they are asking what Ratik wants?

  To Turrosh Mak:

  The Underdark Races state they are ready.
  They state that they ESPECIALLY wish to destroy these so-called Torilians.
  But they will content themselves with destroying the Flanaess first.

  To Alyx:

  All your peoples are arming and preparing for war, now that the chaos has died down.
  Long range scrying shows massive military build-up in the Flanaess and elsewhere.
  All your fleets are ready to put out to sea.
  All your mages and clerics are ready to throw spells.
  The people of Varnaith, content with the Caste System, flock by the tens of thousands to their regiments, and there is no chance of revolt while the army is gone.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Wait up on battle posts, Serpenteye.
> That starts on Turn 1 ...
> *




Yeah, I know. I guess i got a bit carried away. The orders stand, though, but they will not be executed untill turn 1.


----------



## Creamsteak

Sanctus Punitor states that Kas will die at MY BLADE! I will not allow anyone esle to face him in single combat. There is nothing I can do about it now.

(OOC= Edena did you read my first post so that I can confirm that you know I am riding right?)


*THE NATIONS OF THE CENTRAL-EASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI WEST) PL 31 (Tenser)*

Tenser draws the attention of the Capitol to himself with a flash of powerful light... Then Tenser begins to tell a story, a long and drawn out story about good and evil. Tenser knows that this has nothing to do with what is going on outside, but as the children and elders first gather, so follow the people. The story is about an elven king who came to the rescue of Aeden Dosiere when a vengeful king without child went to war with a creature called the Gorgon. This prevents many normally good citizens from acting rebellious, but many criminals must be incarcerated by the police.

*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI EAST) PL 8(Regina Canities)*

Regina is a powerful leader in her land. She hits the trouble at its resources by having general stores closed and guarded and having supplies cut off. She has the rest of the guards form fire brigades. Lastly, to draw attention to her words she comes out in her most expensive and regal dress. The forests concern her, she tries to prevent forest fires by summoning plant elementals to move the trees away from any fires safely.

*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE CENTRAL-WESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE WESTERN NYR DYV AREA) PL 4 (Illborg Bellringer)*

Bellringer rings bells... all of them throughout his counties. This signals the start of a town meeting. Bellringer continues to ring the bells to the point where they are actually scaring the wild beasts out of the forests... Bounty is placed on all arson and theft commiters, a rather liberal bounty that actually outweights much of the damage being done.

*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHERN FLANAESS PL 4 (Gorgosh Ubeno)* 

Ubeno begins his orders of Martial Law. He also orders that citizens not acting ruly, even when they are not acting chaotically, should be dunked in the water till they are exausted... repeatedly. These harsh actions show Ubeno is not all that experienced with ruling and is used to Sanctus commands alone.

*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE THILLONRIAN PENINSULA) PL 14 (Shortwind Ballsmasher)*

Ballsmasher does a horrible job... he actually joins in the assaults and drunkenly beats one of his servants... Some of his guards take initiative and begin martial law in the elven provinces.

*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE SOUTH OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE AZURE SEA / AERDI SEA / DENZAC GULF / HEMPMONALAND AREAS) PL 3 (Pogo The-Monkey)*

Pogo begins swinging through the forests rounding up his people promising fun... The people are eager to see just what kind of entertainment Pogo wants to provide his people. Pogo is an infamous jester in many areas, despite the fact he is not a bard.


----------



## Darkness

BTW, the people from the Spirit Empire of Garnak fled, did I recall that right? If so, we take the utmost care of the refugee and have clerics counsel those who have problems with coming to terms what they have seen. Also, we gently question them in order to learn as much about what transpired - and what they faced - as possible.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Iuz repsonse*

Out of Character:  I will be offline until 9:30  Central Standard Time

The smell of brimstone fills the air of the small, dark room.  There, within the room's skull covered walls, a decrepit, wretched old man, sits upon a large throne-like chair made from the skulls of a myriad of races - human, dwarven, elven, orc, and many others.  Standing beside the throne is a woman clad in full plate.  She has straw-blonde hair and gray eyes.  In front of both of them, hovering in mid-air, is the broken and beaten body of a human male.  He wears the vestments of priest of St. Cuthbert.  A halo of red surrounds the nearly unconscious man.  The light of halo is the only illumination in the room.  A scream comes from the priest with each sudden and short-lived increase in the halo's brightness.

"It doesn't have to be like this," cackles the old man.  While his voice is course and harsh, there is an unsettling soothing quality to it.  "I can make the pain stop, if you let me.  It is all up to you, really.  Simply renounce your faith and take up my cause, and all of this unpleasantness can end."

The red halo dims.  The priest of St. Cuthbert, mustering what little strength he has left, raises his head to look at the old man.

"Never," he wheezes.

A grin creeps across the old man's face.  "I was so hoping you would say that, " he says with a slight giggle.  The halo's brightness intensifies and the cleric screams echo off the walls.  So loud are his cries, that the sound of knocking at the door to the room is barely heard.  "Answer that my dear," says the old man to the woman standing at his side, "I am a little occupied at the moment."

The woman, who's eyes, are lust-filled at the sight of the pain being inflicted, walks past the tortured man - momentarily pausing to bask in the sound of the man's screams.

She quickly returns, accompanied by a Paynim female - wearing the flowing robes of a desert dweller.

"Ah, Elav, " says the old man not taking his attention off of the pain that he is inflicting, "for what do we owe the honor of the presence of the Voice of the Bright Lands in my private throne room.  A place where no one is allowed with my expressed permission, " he finishes with a slight snarl.

"Mighty Iuz," says Elav formally and calmly.  She has done this dance before with the Old One.  While they did not like each other, Iuz’s “arrangement with her master Rary afforded her some leeway in her dealings with the cambion turned demigod - as long as she remained polite.  "I am sure you witnessed the Sending?"

"Yes, Elav, I witnessed it."

" And I am also sure that you are aware of Vecna's and Kas's return to Oerth.

"Yes, Voice of Rary, I am aware of that as well.  That is why I am engaging in a 'conversation' with Stev'endor here.  I find that a little torture always helps me think, and Stev'endor is one of my favorite victims.  Aren't you Stev'endor?"

Stev'endor's screams are his only response.

"While I would not normally seek to intrude on your private distractions, mighty Iuz, I have been instructed by Rary to ask if your preparations are ready "

With a small wave of Iuz's hand, the body of Stev'endor is flung across the room.  It crashes into the wall and then falls crumpled to the floor.  Iuz then turns his attention toward the Voice of the Bright Lands.

"Our preparations are as ready as they will be, I would have preferred this to happen latter, but it can’t be helped.  Already, I have sent messengers to the hated Kevolland Alliance and the Baklunish West… we shall see what transpires, Remember, Vecna is the real threat.  We shall be contacting Kas soon enough…."

"I will convey your words, mighty Iuz."   Elav then bowed formally and then left the room.

Iuz then turned toward the woman at his side, "It appears that The Time is growing closer.  What is the state of my plans, Halga (That would be the email that I sent to you Edena)?"

Halga looks back at her master sheepishly, "I'm...um...not sure, my Master."

Iuz grows enraged, his decrepit, old body transforms.  It takes the form a large-red and black skinned demon, "WHAT!" he bellows as his large hand slaps Halga across the face, sending her sprawling to the floor.

"I...I...I am sorry my Master, I didn't think we would need to be prepared for a couple of weeks yet."

"WELL, GET ON IT!  I NEED TO KNOW THE STATUS OF MY PLANS!"

"Yes, yes my Master," said Halga timidly as she scurries out of the room.

After Halga leaves, Iuz starts to calm down - his body slowly reverting to that of a small old man.  He mutters to himself about the incompetence of those around him.  Then out of the corner of his eye, he spies Stev'endor trying pathetically to crawl away.

An evil grin creeps across Iuz's face.  "Ah, yes Stev'endor, where were we...?"


----------



## Turrosh Mak

in the sea holds, Kaiden begins conjuring the Dao and earth elementals to strengthen his defensive Line.

The Gith call upon their brothers, the Githzerai to aid them.

My agents in the Griff and Raker mountains begin organizing the various monsters there into functional (and semi-disiplined) armies.  In droves they begin to Migrate towards the Dark Swamp...

The Imperial Security force, Cinsisting manly of highly trained Goblin Blue Psions, are mobilized to keep an eye on potential enemies (ie everybody) via remote veiwing.  They also try to learn who the mysterious being on the rock pillar was...

(ooc: do the Githzearai and my psions "sence the presence of any powerfull psychic entities?)


----------



## Serpenteye

*The Olympic Games of Torture*

are announced to be held in Jalpa in the Dark Union. Representatives to all races are invited for the interspecial and -national games of pain. The Baatezu, Yugoloth, Efreeti, Adri Elves and Aerdi Humans have already responded with interest. The victims of torture are selected from the rebellious citizens of all availible species.
The people of the Dark Union eagerly anticipate the competitions.

Investigations about the identity of the wanderer are begun.


----------



## Maudlin

Buried in the wet darkness of the Vast Swamp squats a city of Necromancers, with a sinister Tomb at its center. Deep, deep beneath the surface of that tomb, a cold and terrible mind is brooding, pondering, calculating, when the spark of the Sending intrudes on its thoughts. 

Acererak beholds the images of Toril with growing interest. Immediately after, his mind's eye roams the continent. 

He witnesses the Spelljammer ships converging on Oerth from the vastness of Greyspace.

He witnesses Vecna appearing at Tovag Baragu amid the boiling multitudes of his armies.

He witnesses the Shadow Empire, its forces tearing through the streets of the City of Greyhawk, offering its own sending.

He witnesses the Solistarim, in all its sinister discipline, organising the subversion of all other races.

He witnesses nations in turmoil and confusion, bracing for war.

He witnesses a total breakdown of all order on the planet, catalysed by the Wanderer's warning.

  "Ah. The Signs prove true after all!" If it were possible for a fleshless skull to show glee, it would. "The Great Harvest begins."

Agents all across his dominion fall into spasms of rapture as he touches their minds in rapid succession, dealing out instructions, laying out plans. 

--------------------------------

On the Tilvanot Peninsula, in the city of Hesuel Ilshar, the rumour spreads like wildfire. Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience, would make a public appearance for the first time in history! 

To a massive audience of thousands, the mythical figure appears on a high balcony to deliver a stirring address. 

"Countrymen, honoured Suel. We stand at the crux of our destiny! Not one but several foreign powers are staging an invasion of our world, and the other peoples mill around like witless cattle, powerless to stop them! We cannot rest at the sidelines! It is time for us finally to take up our legacy, and throw down these foul usurpers, old and new! It is time for us to take back what is ours! I have consulted with the Necromancer, and secured his aid in this .

It will not be an easy victory. Sacrifices will need to be made by all. We must transform our nation and our people. We must grow many and we must grow strong! The Homeland must be purified, and shielded from perverting outside influence. Henceforth, all women of pure blood are required to produce and raise one healthy son each year for the glory of our nation. All children between the ages of 8 and 16 will report to a representative of the newly formed Scarlet Youth, where they will get the training they need to serve their country and our great cause. The infirm and elderly will be terminated. They are weak and useless, and a drain on our resources. You may think these measures harsh, but consider the alternative! Our way of life would be trampled under the filthy boots of outsiders! Our culture lost! Our bloodlines destroyed! 

We must rise to the occasion, your Country needs you! For the Homeland!"

--------------------------------

Meanwhile, throughout the Hepmonaland jungles, multitudes of cheering and shouting warriors amass from the previously scattered tribes. Under the clustered supervision of tall, red-robed men, they chant to their gods of death and war, an unstoppable human mass of frenzied violence.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: The Olympic Games of Torture*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *are announced to be held in Jalpa in the Dark Union. Representatives to all races are invited for the interspecial and -national games of pain. The Baatezu, Yugoloth, Efreeti, Adri Elves and Aerdi Humans have already responded with interest. The victims of torture are selected from the rebellious citizens of all availible species.
> The people of the Dark Union eagerly anticipate the competitions. *




The Empire Of Pomarj respectivly declines your invitation, as we feel we would have an unfair advantage.  Besides, we have more important things to worry about.  Dirty Double crossing gnomes, for instance...

[occ: except to respond to direct inquires, threat,  or discussion, I won't post anymore to this thread, so that those who have not yet had the chance to post may yet do so]


----------



## Zelda Themelin

"Thayadon Fasfoni, king of the sky-sea league, this is Elvor, Lord Baron of Rakik Troubled times we spoke of earlier seemed to have arrived. I am very worried for safety of my people. I wish to know if our trade agreement still holds, thought it might be, war soon arrives to these lands, and could we consider ourselves allies to some degree. Should I ask help from your people, would you respond favorable?"

Lord Baron Elvor, this still younthful man,  seems very tired when saying this. 


Elvor's messangers have joined into background of many meetings, but none of them are back yet. Elvor is anxious to get some more news. He recalls few friend of his adventuring father, but is a bit shy about contacting them. Why would those great men care for some young ruler of city in some northern cold  lands.


Katha the Wanderer, ancient Suel witch of some reputation (and of unknown power) attempts to find ways to divane whoever this upstart Wanderer is.


----------



## Darkness

*Re: The Olympic Games of Torture*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *are announced to be held in Jalpa in the Dark Union. Representatives to all races are invited for the interspecial and -national games of pain. The Baatezu, Yugoloth, Efreeti, Adri Elves and Aerdi Humans have already responded with interest. The victims of torture are selected from the rebellious citizens of all availible species.
> The people of the Dark Union eagerly anticipate the competitions. *



We have to decline this invitation; currently, there are much graver matters for us to attend.


----------



## kaboom

________________________________________________________
Thayadon Fasfoni, king of the sky-sea league, this is Elvor, Lord Baron of Rakik Troubled times we spoke of earlier seemed to have arrived. I am very worried for safety of my people. I wish to know if our trade agreement still holds, thought it might be, war soon arrives to these lands, and could we consider ourselves allies to some degree. Should I ask help from your people, would you respond favorable?" 
__________________________________________________________

If you wish for military aid we will give it to you gladly.

To everybody: messengers give you small mirrors identical to baron ratik's. With these you can contact me.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Kaboom*

Events seem to have out paced our negotiations. Are you still interested in an alliance?
Have you read my e-mail?


----------



## dagger

"To Thayadon Fasfoni, king of the sky-sea league, the Kingdom of Ulek and Free Council extend an offer of mutual defense."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

ANSWERS TO MANY POSTS


  Creamsteak wrote:

  Sanctus Punitor states that Kas will die at MY BLADE! I will not allow anyone esle
                                  to face him in single combat. There is nothing I can do about it now. 

                                  (OOC= Edena did you read my first post so that I can confirm that you know I am riding right?) 

  ((I got it, Creamsteak.  I am copying your posts, to determine the results on Turn 1.))


   Darkness wrote:

 BTW, the people from the Spirit Empire of Garnak fled, did I recall that right? 

  ((Correct.))

If so, we take the utmost care of the refugee and have clerics counsel those who have problems with coming to terms what they have seen. Also, we gently question them in order to learn as much about what transpired - and what they faced - as possible.

  ((They fled their homes a month ago, because their Seers foresaw the coming of Kas and Vecna right in their homeland.
  They are in the forests that used to be the Dry Steppes now.
  They are massively dug in, with underground shelters and magical defenses, and all the men, and some of the women, have taken up arms and are in training.))


   JohnBrown wrote:

  (article noted)

  ((Reports come to Iuz that:

  His forces are fully mobilized.
  His Planar forces are flocking into Oerth by the thousands.
  The Empire is at full battle-readiness.))


   Turrosh Mak wrote:

  in the sea holds, Kaiden begins conjuring the Dao and earth elementals to strengthen his defensive Line. 

  ((Done.  And they are arriving by the hundreds.))

  The Gith call upon their brothers, the Githzerai to aid them. 

  ((By the hundreds, the githzerai come.  The sky is filled with Gith spelljammers.))

  My agents in the Griff and Raker mountains begin organizing the various monsters there into functional (and semi-disiplined) armies. In droves they begin to Migrate towards the Dark Swamp... 

  ((Noted.  This was already in progress, so the Dark Swamp begins to fill rapidly.
  In the Loftwood, the elves dig in, ready to sell their lives dearly.))

  The Imperial Security force, Cinsisting manly of highly trained Goblin Blue Psions, are mobilized to keep an eye on potential enemies (ie everybody) via remote veiwing. They also try to learn who the mysterious being on the rock pillar was... 

  (ooc: do the Githzearai and my psions sence the presence of any powerfull psychic entities?)

  ((Yes.  You are being scried by the Torilians, and several other Powers are attempting to scry you using magic of 5th through 9th level.))




   Serpenteye wrote:

  The Olympic Games of Torture 

are announced to be held in Jalpa in the Dark Union. Representatives to all races are invited for the interspecial and -national games of pain. The Baatezu, Yugoloth, Efreeti, Adri Elves and Aerdi Humans have already responded with interest. The victims of torture are selected from the rebellious citizens of all availible species. 

  ((I declare that this action gives Loviatar a presence on Oerth, for the first time.
  A few of those in the Shadow Empire already worshipped her, and the Olympic Games of Pain are sufficient to make it possible for her to manifest here.
  Which she does, and she will begin recruiting new people ...))

  The people of the Dark Union eagerly anticipate the competitions. 

  ((Of course they do.  War Fever and Blood Lust is sweeping the Dark Union.  They want battle, destruction, and plunder, and they want it now.

  Investigations about the identity of the wanderer are begun.

  ((These fail, for the moment.))


   Maudlin


  Buried in the wet darkness of the Vast Swamp squats a city of Necromancers, with a sinister Tomb at its center. Deep, deep beneath the surface of that tomb, a cold and terrible mind is brooding, pondering, calculating, when the spark of the Sending intrudes on its thoughts. 

  Acererak beholds the images of Toril with growing interest. Immediately after, his mind's eye roams the continent. 

  ((And he sees one heck of a mess.))

  He witnesses the Spelljammer ships converging on Oerth from the vastness of Greyspace. 
  He witnesses Vecna appearing at Tovag Baragu amid the boiling multitudes of his armies. 
  He witnesses the Shadow Empire, its forces tearing through the streets of the City of Greyhawk, offering its own sending. 
  He witnesses the Solistarim, in all its sinister discipline, organising the subversion of all other races. 

  ((Actually, they are out to exterminate the other races, not subvert them.))

    He witnesses nations in turmoil and confusion, bracing for war. 
  He witnesses a total breakdown of all order on the planet, catalysed by the Wanderer's warning. 

  ((And by the Second Sending from the Shadow Empire, and the Third Sending by Hope Isle, and the Fourth Sending by Vecna.))

"Ah. The Signs prove true after all!" If it were possible for a fleshless skull to show glee, it would. "The Great Harvest begins." 

  Agents all across his dominion fall into spasms of rapture as he touches their minds in rapid succession, dealing out instructions, laying out plans. 

  On the Tilvanot Peninsula, in the city of Hesuel Ilshar, the rumour spreads like wildfire. Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience, would make a public appearance for the first time in history! 

  ((The monks of the Scarlet Brotherhood never panicked.  They alone did not.  Too much self-discipline.))

  ((A long speech follows.  Needless to say, the Scarlet Brotherhood is now going to full Wartime.))


	Meanwhile, throughout the Hepmonaland jungles, multitudes of cheering and shouting warriors amass from the previously scattered tribes. Under the clustered supervision of tall, red-robed men, they chant to their gods of death and war, an unstoppable human mass of frenzied violence.

  ((Yes, they do.  They do just that.  The Sending of the Wanderer has made the mentality, already bad in Hempmonaland, even worse.))


   Turrosh Mak said:

  The Empire Of Pomarj respectivly declines your invitation, as we feel we would have an unfair advantage. Besides, we have more important things to worry about. Dirty Double crossing gnomes, for instance...

  ((Heh.  I would think the Emperor of the Dark Union would be insulted by this reply.))              


   Zelda Themelin

  ((Is speaking to Thayadon, King of the Sky-Sea League.  This is done in secret, and is not known IC by anyone.))

  ((Zelda, the barbarians aren't exactly united, but they are enraged by the depraved scenes they saw in the Sending of the Wanderer, and quite willing to unite to stop these depraved Torilian monsters from invading Oerth.  They would even be willing to go to war against Toril, to stamp out such depravity and monstrousness.))



   Darkness

Re: The Olympic Games of Torture 


  We have to decline this invitation; currently, there are much graver matters for us to attend.

  ((Serpenteye, your Emperor is being insulted!  Surely he won't take these insults lying down??!))


----------



## kaboom

___________________________
"To Thayadon Fasfoni, king of the sky-sea league, the Kingdom of Ulek and Free Council extend an offer of mutual defense."
____________________________

We would be honored to join you.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*To Maudlin - Important*

Maudlin, I sent you an update to the map.
  Did you get it?
  It is vital that the final changes be put on the map before Turn 1.  

  Edena


  ((Looks at the post directly below))

  Ah.  Thanks much, Maudlin.  

  Great map!


----------



## Maudlin

Ugh. I just replied I'd do them tomorrow morning, since it's 3 am over here and all, but I'll quickly do them now then 

Edit - There. What's up there now should be the quasi-definitive map as we get into Turn 1! Whew!

That wasn't so bad after all, really, apart from the repeated failed attempts at correctly typing 'People of the Shining Grotto' 

Oh, haven't made the colour legend for the last 2 players yet, I'll do that asap. FYI, the Grey is Sollir Furryfoot and the er... vivid pink is Kaboom.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> ((Yes.  You are being scried by the Torilians, and several other Powers are attempting to scry you using magic of 5th through 9th level.))
> *





My Intelligence forces work to disrupt their scyring attempts by whatever mean prove nessessary.



> *
> ((Heh.  I would think the Emperor of the Dark Union would be insulted by this reply.))
> *




 No insult is intendended of course.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

((Zelda, the barbarians aren't exactly united, but they are enraged by the depraved scenes they saw in the Sending of the Wanderer, and quite willing to unite to stop these depraved Torilian monsters from invading Oerth. They would even be willing to go to war against Toril, to stamp out such depravity and monstrousness.)) 

OCC: Yep, not so united, true, but they do have tribal leaders they listen...well sometimes...from time to time anyway.

Soooo... and such feat of magic should be trusted as truth from gods? In Kords name, no way. As to war, why not, against whom. Time will tell. As to depravity and monstrousness, that has happened before. Barbarians haven't forgotten Iuz-incident, either. This kind of mental mind-screw-up is something else altogether. These depraved images as you put it, were projected to minds of little kids for Kord's sake. Now whatkind of madman would do such a thing, and to what purpose? Some are growling for blood of Torilians, some for fiend's responsible for those messages, but for now, I think, it's mostly confusion.

If you want to play out barbarian reactions, you are welcome, I need some sleep now.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *   Serpenteye wrote:
> 
> The Olympic Games of Torture
> 
> are announced to be held in Jalpa in the Dark Union. Representatives to all races are invited for the interspecial and -national games of pain. The Baatezu, Yugoloth, Efreeti, Adri Elves and Aerdi Humans have already responded with interest. The victims of torture are selected from the rebellious citizens of all availible species.
> 
> ((I declare that this action gives Loviatar a presence on Oerth, for the first time.
> A few of those in the Shadow Empire already worshipped her, and the Olympic Games of Pain are sufficient to make it possible for her to manifest here.
> 
> Which she does, and she will begin recruiting new people ...))
> ((Serpenteye, your Emperor is being insulted!  Surely he won't take these insults lying down??!)) *




The games are of course held in the name of the God-Emperor, not Loviatar, he claims all portfolios in the lands under his control, including pain. The cult of Loviatar is persecuted with extreme brutality before it can root itself (which for Loviatarites involve "comfy chairs" and "pointy cushons", the lack of pain should be excrutiating)

Insults are to be expected in times like these, but these were very minor and we are not offended. The Games will be held again next year, perhaps that would be a better time for the foreigners.


----------



## Mr. Draco

ACK!! I just got home to find this thread already started!

anyway...

Mental message to Vecna:  What goes with this treachery?  First you ask for negotiation, then this Oerth-wide mental sending!  Decide what you wish to happen, and decide QUICKLY!  You have 2 hours to respond!

Meanwhile: The legions of Kas will be marching to the lands of the Pomarj (by the quickest route possible, even through the Llortmils Technomancy) to take up temporary residence.

Also meanwhile:  (in an Oerth-wide mental sending)  I am the one known as Kas.  Other names you may know me as include The Bloody-Handed One, The Terrible, The Destructor.  Be known that my legions are moving to the lands of my allies.  I hold no qualm with any of you, yet.  So, it is advised to leave my forces in peace and we will not attack any major cities.  Also, let it be known that the one known as Vecna, sometimes called the Demon-Lich, has returned to this time.  His forces even now amass in the lands South-west of Keoland and the Hold of the Sea Princes.  His control over the forces of magic exceeds even that of the most powerful mages of this time.  Be warry, he is powerful and devious.  And his armies will strike with speed, power, and ruthlessness not known on this world for thousands of years.  Those he targets will learn a new meaning of terror, fear, and pain under the rule of the Demon-Lich and his forces.  The shadow of evil has arrived at this time, be wary.  Be very wary.

(during this message i send mental images of the cruelty the forces of Vecna showed against their enemies, including slaughters of surrendered armies, pillaging of towns, the slaves being taken from the populace (men, women, and children from many races), and images of those slaves: children being torn from their mother's arms, and resisting mother having her arms cut off at the shoulder for it; images of slaves being used for pleasure by the forces of vecna; images of old, frail men & women, undertaking back-breaking work alongside the young (children of not more than 12 human equivalent years), those that fall or slow are whipped until each seperate piece of flesh has fallen from their bones, then they are raised as undead to keep working (the other slaves are forced to watch as this happens, many break out in tears & screaming, many more seem sad beyond tears, and indeed they are, having seen this too many times to count).


----------



## Serpenteye

Er, yes. Ignore my previous post about the legions of Kas, Mr Draco's orders takes precedence over mine.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Hee hee.*

Anabstercorian sits, brooding over the slime pools of the Solistarim illithid, the other bathers keeping a safe distance from his sheer psionic power.   His mind roves far, keeping a telepathic scan over the subconscious meta-waves of the entire Flannae continent.  The force of the Sending hits his open mind like a sledgehammer, and he reels, the sending echoing through him across the Solistarim in Stereo.  He quickly scans the future for similar shocks in the meta-wave and views the other Sendings mere minutes after the first, using his immense psionic awareness to sense the future.

He smiles, if the expression his tentacles form could be called such.  His thoughts are intranslatable, but roughly form the concept, "I knew they would follow me."

He prepares.  The Solistarim prepare.  The sounds of their drills echo through caverns of the underdark for miles near their territory, and the feeble inhabitants of those caves flee...

<< I'm going to kill all of you people so dead. >>


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*To Kas (OCC)*



			
				Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile: The legions of Kas will be marching to the lands of the Pomarj (by the quickest route possible, even through the Llortmils Technomancy) to take up temporary residence.
> 
> *




What exactly do you mean by "temporary Residence"?

Sigh

If you can Reach my lands, before the big one kicks off you my make your camp western border of my Ulek terretory.  I don't want 5 million fanatical warriors running around my country.  I've finaly managed to restore order and I don't think your army of undead warriors will help keep people calm...


----------



## Mr. Draco

when i say temporary, i mean until turn 1 
but the western border is fine.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: To Kas (OCC)*



			
				Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "temporary Residence"?
> 
> Sigh
> 
> If you can Reach my lands, before the big one kicks off you my make your camp western border of my Ulek terretory.  I don't want 5 million fanatical warriors running around my country.  I've finaly managed to restore order and I don't think your army of undead warriors will help keep people calm... *




Then we could perhaps arrange for moving the Legions to Aerdi with our two navies?


----------



## kaboom

If Edna allows it then teams of powerful spell-casters will be sent out to make allied ships and citadels the flying sort.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: Re: To Kas (OCC)*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The we could perhaps arrange for moving the Legions to Aerdi with our two navies? *




This might be arranged, I don't want you in the pomarj, as you are Marked by vecna, who I also don't want here.


----------



## Rhialto

In a darkened room, four people sat.  Though they had sat there for some time, they did not dare seem impatient.   When waiting for the powerful, it is best to remain calm, and friendly.

Finally, a tall, majestic man entered, followed by a woman whose face wore a distracted air.  One of the four rose, and spoke in a whispery, unpleasant tone.   "All rise in the presence, of the Most Serene High Master of Darkness."  The others did so, with a great deal of official decorum.

The individual so named smiled.  "I thank you, Master of Shadows.  So then, have you any news on the sendings...?"

The Master of Shadows bowed.  "They are magic, and they are powerful, but beyond that, I do not know..."

The Mistress of Black Foxes spoke up.  "There is unrest everywhere.  Talk of wars, and age-old enemies..."

The High Master of Darkness raised his hand.  "That is to be expected.  And while much will occur, now is not the time to think on that...  No, what concerns me are the Sendings.  The Whisperer of Dark Words swears it is important..."

A young-looking man with a rather rakish expression spoke up.  "The Whisperer of Dark Words is mad."

The Mistress of Black Foxes turned to him, angry.  "Show no insolence, Master of the Venom Knife.  You may outrank me, but you have no right to speak insults of her..."

The Master of the Venom Knife shrugged.  "It was not an insult, it was a statement of fact--my cat is clawed, your canary is feathered, the Whisperer of Dark Words is mad."  He gestured at the Whisperer.  "Look.  She's drooling right now."

The Whisperer glanced up, excited.  "The Sendings bring Chaos.  Chaos weakens bindings.  As bindings weaken, things fall apart, and our master is freed..."

The fourth of the chamber's original inhabitants, a tall stately lady, spoke up.  "May His Dark Will be done..."

All nodded and spoke together. "May it be done..."

The High Master of Darkness spoke then.  "Power is being loosed here--mysterious power.  We must use this power, while the chance is given to us."

The woman who had spoken nodded.  "But subtly.  And quietly."

The High Master nodded.  "Indeed, Mistress of the Frost.  Indeed."  He glanced at the Master of Shadows.  "I want you and yours to try and find out what's at the source of this.  Once found, determine if it is enemy, or ally..."  He turned to the Mistress of the Black Foxes.  "I want your spies to uncover the doing of every court and power.  Who stands with whom, and what do they stand for?  This information will help us..."  He glanced at the Master of the Venom Knife.  "Have your men kill various minor officials--lesser nobles, low temple priests, that sort...  Leave evidence that it is the work of others--enemies of the states, dark powers.  It should be there to find, but not *too* obvious, or some will grow suspicious...."  He glanced at the Mistress of Frost.  "And as for you, continue the bindings.  Your project has become very important..."  With that he headed to the door, guiding the Whisperer of Dark Words with him.  At the doorway, he turned and raised his fist.  "May Darkness reign!"

The others raised their fists in reply.  "May Darkness reign."


----------



## Bonedagger

The two sharp white lightspots that fills Vecnas eyesockeds for a moment becomes even sharper as he is hears Kas's message. He would maybe even have smiled if he could. "Eager as always, dear Kas." He thinks. He walks over to the pedistal made of celestial bones. On top is a timeglass. He's hand pauses for a moment as he was about to turn it. He looks at the small sandcorns. They are in fact tiny jewels with souls from some of his first enemies. He has forgotten who they were. It doesn't seem to matter anymore. He turns the glass.

He looks up and the two Ultroloths standing in the background bows and walks of to do his will.

Outside the screams of some innocent desertdwellers can be heard as they are being turned into living spare parts for the shocktroops.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Standing infront of his mirror, Hellmaster Phibrizzo continues to draw upon his vast planar allies, his people, the slaadi, his allies in chaos-the demons, and the greedy chromatic planar dragons.

Instead of his room though, Hellmaster Phibrizzo feels as if he is standing infront of an auditorium, the audience being his planar allies in question.

_"Friends, companions!  Now is the time to show yourselves to this world.  For eons you have dwelt in confinement on the planes-some of you being slain by haughty adventurers from this realm, some of you being summoned to their leisure!  No longer!  This order shall cease to exist, and the only order is in us, chaos!  I call you now to join me for my cause, no, our cause, you bring your strength and i'll bring the victims.  Blood shall reign down for months on end, and for the dragons, the treasure of their alter ego brethren.  Demons and my people, you shall see the chaos through the land, our Slaadi shall implant all we capture, the demons shall wreak revenge upon this world.  We shall all do this together!" _

Phibrizzo steps down the podium, then steps back up, this time he is surrounded by what seems to be hardened veterans, no doubt the warlords.

_"Your people shall see the war they crave, the blood-the treasure.  My allies will be coming to aid us, from the very fires of the abyss and from pure chaos!  We shall be victorious without question!"_  At each statement the warlords cheer, _"Pillage and Plunder!  We shall weed out the weak from the strong!  And you shall go down in history for all your people to follow!"_

As Phibrizzo steps down once more, he is back in his room.  A wide smile shows on his face as he turns into the form of a child again.

(Basically summoning my planar allies, and getting my warlords into a frenzy)


----------



## Anabstercorian

*More stuff!*

Aboleth ambassadors travel to the Deepwater league, and powerful and very imposing human ambassadors move in to the Quaggoth Fells and the territory of Iuz.  Their message is simple.

"We are initiating a new period of zero tolerance against intrusion in to our territories.  Any of your citizens or troops who pass in to our territory shall be killed, no questions asked.  This is necessary for security during out new campaign of magical development.  Don't say we didn't warn you."

That's all.

Deep in his chamber, Anabstercorian chuckles.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Sitting alone in a small room with large windows behind him, Kessel sits in a black leather chair with a smirk upon his face.  Beyond that, his gnomish features show no expression.

As he sits, he expertly swings out an ace of clubs from his sleeve and flings it at the wall.  It lands softly on a built-in bookshelf, covering a small square of dustless space - exactly the size of the card, and in the same position.

"An ace up my sleeve," he muses. "A most interesting metaphor.  It works on so many levels."

He then swipes a piece of parchment from his desk, and the pen he used earlier.  He considers them for a moment, and puts them away.  He then calls in a courier. 

"Prepare the summoning chambers, and all that other magic... equipment.  We're going to get our friends in the Inner Plane of Earth to help us out, as it appears that we are going to need it rather soon..."

The courier nods quickly, and runs out the door, shutting it swiftly behind himself.

Kessel returns to gazing out the window in darkness.

"An ace up my sleeve... and there's four more where that came from..." He pauses, and looks towards the door. "Get the modrons and formians, as well!  Tell them that chaos is about to be spread throughout our technological lands.  Only they can prevent it... or somesuch.  Come up with something suitable - so long as they come, I don't care.  Just don't give out anything very important."

---

He turns to the desk once more, and resumes his grasp upon the pen.

_To Kas,_ he writes slowly in fine, delicate common, _we are not enemies with you.  We have no quarrel with you, as you have stated before.  Thus, we would appreciate your staying out of the Lortmils.  We will allow ambassadors to enter our lands, of course, but I mean no military action entering our lands.  I hope you understand - our technology is delicate and cannot be disturbed.  Thank you for your understanding. - Kessel GnomeWorks_.

"Courier!" Kessel yells, and yet another courier dashes into the room. "Send this to Kas, wherever he is.  Ensure that he gets it." He says, sealing the parchment with his seal - a large, ornate K intertwined with a G and a W.  "And don't get yourself killed on the way."

The courier nods rapidly, and dashes out the door in the same way as the last did.

Kessel chuckles, and resumes looking out his window darkly, deep in thought.


----------



## William Ronald

(Hmm, I was under the STRONG IMPRESSION that the only way through the Hellfurnaces and the Crystalmists was going through Ket.  Based on what Edena said.  Regardless, I think I should post.  This is what I get for having to leave for a few hours.)

The Kevellond League member nations try to calm their populations.  We order that we will not engage any forces until we see obvious signs of hostility.  For the present, any marching forces are allowed to pass - so long as they are not harming our population.  Troops will not engage in suicidal charges, but rather report to their commanders.

We use our magical and non-magical resources to determine where an army of several MILLION people are.

Efforts are made to ascertain where the Legions of Kas are and the location of Vecna based on the message of Kas. As well as possible, ambassadors are sent to speak with both personages to learn of their true intentions. The Kevellond League asks that the ambassadors be treated with respect and returned. The league currently has no quarrel with either party, but urges any moving armies to respect the peoples of the Kevellond League. We seek to treat all with the respect that is their rightful due. 

To the Lortmils Technomancy: We wish you had told us what you were doing. We believe in your essential good will, and doubt the message of this so-called Wanderer and this person from the Church of Shade. For all we know they may be the same individual. We are willing to assist our good neighbors at this time.

To Turrosh Mak, Emperor of the Pomarj: I was not aware of the activities of the gnome. My ambassador assures me that he has seen no evidence of powerful weapons aimed at the Pomarj. We respectfully suggest that you begin negotiations. I would be honored to receive your ambassador, despite our past differences. What do you know of this person who claims to be the legendary Kas? 

To Thayadon Fafsoni of the Sky-Sea League: I am pleased that you are offering to assist the Uleks. The Kevellond League wishes you to help locate the forces of Kas. I also would be honored by any assistance in my lands. We would welcome honorable allies in these strange times.

To all of Oerth, we say wait and determine the truth for yourselves. You know our reputation for honesty. We will share what we learn of these Torillians with the world. For now, we ask all warring parties to stand down. We need to determine if Oerth itself is threatened and by whom. We will not strike anyone unless we have evidence that someone will strike us. We urge those who will to join us in our conferences.

To Iuz the Old: What do you know of these matters? Has Vecna indeed returned? What do you know of Toril? We are willing to cease any hostilities with you in exchange for you doing the same. 

A message from Archcleric Hazen is sent to the representatives of many lands:

"We will seek to learn the truth of these sendings and ask you to do likewise.  The Kevellond League has no quarrel with either Vecna or Kas at the present time.  We urge them to respect our citizenry.  If they wish to fight, that should be a matter solely between them. The Kevellond League bears neither party ill will.  Instead we urge them to respect us and their neighbors.  If the Empire of Aerdi wishes to welcome Kas and his troops, it is there matter.  Indeed, nations have the right to make the alliances that they chose. However, we do  ask all who will to join us in discussing these grave matters.

As a show of good faith, we state that we will not attack unless we have clear evidence of  an attack to be launched against us.   We are prepared to defend ourselves from all hostile parties.

For now, we must consider the nature of these Torillians.  Any who have information are urged to share it.   We urge those who wish to contact our league send their messages to us.  Lord William Ronald of Keoland, speaker for the League, will greet your ambassadors personally.  We offer them our hospitality.  Perhaps together we can discern the best course to take for the future of Oerth."


----------



## Mr. Draco

very well then GnomeWorks, my armies will go around the Lortmils Technomancy.

William Ronald: what message do your couriers bring me?


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel smiles, a most disturbing picture.  He pulls out the ace of diamonds, and examines it.  He then proceeds to place it back into his sleeve.

"Of course, of course.  The Lortmils - and her friends - agree with you.  We should've said something earlier.  But about that bit with the Wanderer and the Shade-people being the same... I don't know, sounds a little iffy to me.  The first one was a little more... subtle than the second, if you get my meaning.  

"We are willing to accept any and all offers of assistance from those we deem are of true intent.  And such.  The Lortmils and her friends accept your 'willing to assist'."

---

"Very well, then, Kas.  The Lortmils and I thank you for your generosity in this matter, considering that it will take longer to get around the Lortmils.  We will remember this in the future."

Kessel examines the ace of hearts, sticking out a notch from his left sleeve, as though it wished to leave his robe.  He looks at it, considers it and the wall, and puts it deeper into his robe.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*I repeat*

Gnomeworks:

To Gnomeworks: What have you been hidding from us Little Gnome! You would dare raise a secret army against us, defileing our treaties?


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel's face turns dead serious.  He stands up in his chair, and he seems to be about as tall as a human sitting down.

"Little?"

"You would dare to call me _little_?"

"Turrosh Mak, the Lortmils have nothing to hide.  We are not building a 'secret army', nor are we working on some 'powerful weapon' that will decimate you and all your puny little friends.  No - we have nothing to hide.  Perhaps it is _you_ who has something to hide?  Guilty conscience eating at you, perhaps?"

Kessel sits down in the chair.

"We have nothing to hide from you, Turrosh Mak.  Why don't you send an ambassador over here to look for yourself, rather than hide behind false accusations?"

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


BTW, in case anyone wanted to know - if you have ever seen _Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail_, Kessel has an accent that lies somewhere between the roughness of Tim the Enchanter, and the French guy.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Creamsteak: to- Sanctus Punitor: Hah, you believe yourself the equal to Kas the Terrible?  Your courage humors me elf.  If you wish to die so quickly, i'd be happy to oblidge you.  Just come, alone.  You have my promise you won't be hampered or injured in any way until the duel between us.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"We have nothing to hide from you, Turrosh Mak.  Why don't you send an ambassador over here to look for yourself, rather than hide behind false accusations?"
> 
> *




Very well, I shall send Jaran Krimeeah, one of my cheif advisors to you.  Give him the Grand tour...

If you can convince him, then you can convince me


----------



## GnomeWorks

"Indeed, Turrosh Mak.  So be it."

Kessel gets up, walks to the door, hops up on a step, and opens it.  He hops down, and walks out to meet the ambassador that Turrosh Mak sent.

---

Kessel gives him the "grand tour", showing the ambassador the various factories and such, as well as our careful cleaning of our natural resources.  We show him our warehouses, filled with simple mechanical gadgetry.  We show him some of our tunnel network, and show him maps of the rest - proving that we could not be hiding an army down there.  I answer all his questions to the best of my ability.  We show him our budgets for government spending, which show that we are not putting down the investments needed to begin a fullscale invasion of any nearby countries.

---

"Satisfied, Jaran Krimeeah, ambassador of Turrosh Mak and the Pomarj?"


----------



## JohnBrown

*Rary's Take*

“…Ready as they will be…” grumbled Rary upon hearing the words of Iuz, “easy for him to say….”  Rary began to pace.  Rary hated to pace, but he always paced when he was uneasy. He for seen these events, but had hoped that he would have more time.  Now, things would have to be rushed, and Rary hated to rush things.

“What is, is,” Rary said to himself, “No time for second thoughts now.   Things must be put into motion.”  Rary then walked over to a set of magic mirrors, it was with the help of these devises that hope to oversee his responsibilities (as well as keep an eye on his less than reliable ally, Iuz).

“Robilar, are you there?”

The image of a rather handsome man clad in full plate and riding upon what appeared to be a mechanical horse appeared in the mirror.”

“The time has come, my friend.”

“I wish we had more time to prepare…”

“As do I, but unfortunately the time is at hand.  How go your preparations?”

“The Beings of The Cairn are with us: Zagyg’s hordes, the Rhennee, the Derro, and other beings.  I managed to conclude the negotiations last night.  There are a few dissenters amongst the goody-goods, but I suspect they won’t cause us much trouble.  I think that they would rather be aligned with someone who is at least from this plane of existence.”

“I assumed as much,” responded Rary, “had I known Greyhawk would fall so easily, I would have moved on it long ago. Are your defenses set?”

“Being mobilized even as we speak.”

“The Shadows may yet prove to useful allies, but their desires have not yet been made clear.  They would very much like to annex our newly acquired lands so be on guard!  Of course, you can count on Ket, Iuz, and myself to support you anyway we can.”

“Understood.  How are the preparations there?”

“The various nomad tribes, along with the centaurs, surprisingly, have elected to side with us, at least for now.  The Sending had a hand in that.   The portals to the Grey Wastes will be open soon and the Yugoloths we joining us soon.”  

“And Iuz?”

“His demons will be at our disposal as well.”

“And Ket?”

“I spoke to them earlier.  They are preparing their forces, along with the Humanoids of the Yatils.”  Rary paused a moment, it suddenly felt as if the years were catching up with him, “We have done what we could in the time we were given.  Now we must wait and watch for The Moment.”

“That’s what I always liked about you Rary. You have such a gift for the obvious.”

“Go, and be careful my friend.”

“You too.”

The mirror then goes black.


----------



## Mr. Draco

I, Kas, send a courier to Iuz with this message: "Greeting old one.  Tales of your power and might have come to my knowledge.  It seems that we stand in a position for mutual benefit from an alliance.  What say ye, great master?"


----------



## dagger

A message to be delivered to the Lortmil Mnts by one of our ambassador’s who just happens to be a gnome.

_To Gnomeworks,

The Kingdom of Ulek extends the hand of alliance to our neighbors in the Lortmil Mnts. I believe much can be gained from a defense pact of two peoples tied so close together, with many of the same cultures. 


Sincerely,
Olinstadd Corond, chairman of The Free Council of the Kingdom of Ulek_


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel looks over the letter, and swipes yet another peace of parchment from his desk and begins to write.

_Indeed, Olinstadd Corond, chairman of The Free Council of the Kingdom of Ulek.  The Lortmils would appreciate another ally, especially on our south-western flank.  We accept your invitation to an alliance._

Kessel has it sent towards Olinstadd.  He then proceeds to whip out the ace of hearts towards the wall.  It sticks lightly into the wood, and does not fall from where it hits.

"Hehe... three more to go.  I wonder if I will be able to pull these next three off as well as I have the last two?" He muses to himself, and resumes looking out his window from within the depths of his black leather chair in the dark hall.


----------



## JohnBrown

Migthy Kas,

It is my pleasure to make your aquantance.  The Empire of Iuz is always interested in situations that are benifical to it.  I await the details with an open mind and open ears.

However, I see that you have some troops that are moving rather quickly toward lands that are allied with me.  Your force is quite sizable, and could casue some harm to the peace loving people who deal there.  I would be quite put out if that were to happen.

Now, I am sure you mean no harm, but in addition to your proposal, I would like to know what your army's intentions are

Iuz


----------



## Mr. Draco

John Brown: which lands would you be referring to?


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Gnomeworks, Serpenteye*

Kessel Gnomeworks, 
I have receved master Krimeeah's report and am reading it now.  I understand that my advisor has asked to remain in your steeding for awhile tolearn, in more detail, about your creations.  He has my permision to do so, should you so permit it.
~turrosh Mak~



To the God Emperor of the great kingdom:
Your freind Kas approaches our border.  We should make arrangments for transporting him to your lands as soon as possible.  transporting Five million people accross the azure sea is no small undertaking, as I'm sure you know.  Any sugestions on how this might be accoplished with haste.  Fortunatly many of them are allready dead, so they won't complaign too much about overcrowding.
~Turrosh Mak~


----------



## Forrester

I have little time to describe the incredible chaos that the message of the Wanderer, and the messages that followed, have caused on Toril -- not to mention, the Central Chamber of the United Commonwealth. 

I *will* say that we are watching with extraordinarily keen eyes everything that is transpiring -- for it looks as though Oerth is about to suffer the consequences of what befell my people. Growth through pain -- much, much pain. No action will be taken -- for now. Right now, we need to get our message out -- the Wanderer's message is a lie, for what it means to imply is a lie, perhaps the grandest lie ever told.  


Uvenelai may pass, and be welcomed into Toril, so that we may share with him the truth of what has transpired. 

Ambassadors from the Kevellond League, the Gnomeworks, Kas, Iuz, and all the other players with PL of 80+ will be invited to Toril so that they may see the wonders that we have wrought. (Needless to say, we will keep a careful eye on both them and their retainers so that nothing . . . . goes missing, shall we say? And so that no nastiness ensues . . . I mean, this is Iuz/Kas/etc. for Gruumsh's sake.) 

You may consider yourself invited; please let me know if you would accept such an invitation. And our old friend Abecedarian is more than welcome to return for a little while. We miss you so .


----------



## JohnBrown

*Response to William and Mr. Draco*

An ambassador from the Empire of Iuz reads a respond to the Kevellond League

“We have had our differences in the past.  Let’s be honest, I hate you and you hate us, and we have absolutely no reason to trust each other.  If my response to you does not communicate the importance of my words, then nothing will.”

“Yes, Vecna has returned.  Whatever threat the beings from Toril represent, it pails in comparison to the one Vecna and those who would ally with him pose.  I have started to take actions in preparation, and I suggest that you do as well.”

“As of Toril, I witnessed first hand what the ‘art’ they call ‘technomancy’ can do.  And it is indeed horrible.  The Sending did not lie, whether it told the complete truth or not isn’t really relevant.  The people of Toril slaughtered each other by the MILLIONS.  It made our campaigns of 40 years ago seem like a child’s playground brawl.”

On cue, images – different than those shown in the Sending – that Iuz witnessed during the 2nd IR thread.

“This is what we have to look forward too.”


OOC to Mr. Draco: If I have this wrong forgive me.  It was my understanding that you were starting out in Tovag Baragu, and that the only way past the Barrier Peaks was through Ket.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Forester's Invitation*

I am more than willing to send a reprsenitive to your world.  I am courious as to how much of the wanderer's vission was truth and how much of it was half-truth.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forrester- I'll be glad to attend.  I'll be there in person if you can give me assurances that there will be no combat or otherwise hampering of the negotiations.  Otherwise, i'll just send a telepathicly inclined courier so we can have instant communication.

Kas the Terrible, Co-leader of the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth


----------



## Mr. Draco

john brown, you have it right, but my armies have been marching and are now near the uleks.


----------



## Uvenelei

I thank the United Commonwealth of Toril for allowing me to enter your world and to hear your side of the story. I understand the need for guards, and I promise to obey your laws while I am here.

I promise to not steal anything, but I do (or try to, at least) send one of my men to a market to buy any texts he can find concerning these new sciences that I do not understand. (History, Math, Physics, etc; he's looking for Torilian textbooks)


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Gnomeworks, Serpenteye*



			
				Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *
> To the God Emperor of the great kingdom:
> Your freind Kas approaches our border.  We should make arrangments for transporting him to your lands as soon as possible.  transporting Five million people accross the azure sea is no small undertaking, as I'm sure you know.  Any sugestions on how this might be accoplished with haste.  Fortunatly many of them are allready dead, so they won't complaign too much about overcrowding.
> ~Turrosh Mak~ *




The Undead are the least of our worries. They do not need to breath after all so they can walk to Aerdi on the ocean floor. As for the rest, we both have quite siceable navies and merchantmarines. The Dark Union transfers most of its ships to the sea of Gearnat. the crossing from Pomarj to Onnvall or Ahlissa won't take much time with our mind controlled druids bringing favorable winds. If our ships travel in convoys they should be safe from enemy raids.


----------



## JohnBrown

Mr. Draco,

Oh, my bad.  Anyway, about that alliance you spoke of earlier....


----------



## Serpenteye

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *john brown, you have it right, but my armies have been marching and are now near the uleks. *




Actually, John Brown, you have it wrong. Edena allowed the legions of Kas to march over the Crystalmists into Keoland. They never whent anywhere near Ket.

Forrester
I will gladly send an ambassador to the UC of Toril. I cannot attend in person since I have important matters to see to on Oerth.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Serpenteye... and Forrester*

Serpenteye,

Thanks, for the info.  No harm, no foul 



Forrester,

The Empire of Iuz will also send an envoy.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: Re: Gnomeworks, Serpenteye*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Undead are the least of our worries. They do not need to breath after all so they can walk to Aerdi on the ocean floor. As for the rest, we both have quite siceable navies and merchantmarines. The Dark Union transfers most of its ships to the sea of Gearnat. the crossing from Pomarj to Onnvall or Ahlissa won't take much time with our mind controlled druids bringing favorable winds. If our ships travel in convoys they should be safe from enemy raids. *




Very well, I will use the ships of the Imperial Navy and, if neccessary from the sea holds to ferry kas and his troops across.    I shall arrange for them to travel to highport, where they can disembark.  Highport is the only port which has the capacity to handle that many ships.  Where do you want me to take them?  Pyrmp, on Relmor Bay?

[occ: well, I need to get some sleep.  I'll check in tomorrow morning, and be back properly sometime in the afternoon. work. ick.]


----------



## Mr. Draco

hmm, i didn't even know that (about the crystalmists).

JohnBrown- "Exalted Iuz, Kas the Terrible wishes to know what you would have in mind for an allaince."


----------



## Mr. Draco

Turrosh Mak, what of landing in the unclaimed area just south of Melkor's domain?  That should save some time & still allow fairly easy travel to at least the Isles of Woe.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Re: Re: Gnomeworks, Serpenteye*



			
				Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Very well, I will use the ships of the Imperial Navy and, if neccessary from the sea holds to ferry kas and his troops across.    I shall arrange for them to travel to highport, where they can disembark.  Highport is the only port which has the capacity to handle that many ships.  Where do you want me to take them?  Pyrmp, on Relmor Bay?
> 
> [occ: well, I need to get some sleep.  I'll check in tomorrow morning, and be back properly sometime in the afternoon. work. ick.] *




*secret*
.....


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Agreed, serpenteye


----------



## Mr. Draco

Turrosh Mak, actually i like Serpenteye's idea even more.  Make that our destination.

Serpenteye, you should probably edit that out of your message as soon as turrosh mak sees it.  Wouldn't want some people seeing that, now would we?


----------



## JohnBrown

*Mr. Draco*

An email has been sent....


----------



## Mr. Draco

& recieved, & replied to

I look forward to future cooperation Iuz!


----------



## Forrester

*From the past . . . Reprisal speaks for the UC*

What follows is the official UC response to the Wanderer's message. I believe this will count as another "sending" across Toril and Oerth. 
----------------

The United Commonwealth of Toril Responds:

Using the 20th Century capabilities of her people, the
Right Honourable Erika Lesage, Prime Minister of the
United Commonwealth of Toril settles herself at a
stately looking desk and regards the cameras in front
of her.

"It has come to the attention of the United
Commonwealth that through the magical capabilities of
the being known as the Wanderer, slanderous and
distorted material has been spread throughout your
world. Though the images seen are indeed quite
truthful, it is not that which is untrue, for it is
the interpretation by the Wanderer himself that is not
the truth. This information the Wanderer has given you
through his own voice, as convincing as it seems, is
full of distortions, omissions and blatant lies."
quote:

The image of that land appears. There are the mountain
ranges, snow capped and mighty. There are the fields,
castles tall amongst them, manor homes and peasant
homes sprinkled throughout. There are the forests,
green and verdent, from the tall boreal forests of
Luruar to the lush tropical rainforests of Chult.

There are the cities: mighty Waterdeep, noble
Silverymoon, proud Zhentil Keep, menacing Mulmaster,
Calimport in all it’s sprawl, Candlekeep with it’s
endless libraries, and many more. Like the Flanaess,
there are the scars of wars and magic ... the High
Moor is bleak and barren, the desert of Anarouch
shimmers in the heat. Like the Flanaess, there are
places of mystery and wonder. The Halls of
Eveningstar, the Star Mounds, Ironfang Keep, the
mysterious magehalls of Nimbral, the buried wonders of
Raurin.

Like the Flanaess, there are places of great beauty:
Evermeet, a green and shining island of wonder in the
middle of the blue sea, the stately grace of the
islands of the Moonshaes, rising in green covered
cliffs out of the froth, the grandeur of the Great
Rift, the glittering caverns of Mithril Hall.

The elves of this land are like the elves of Oerth,
pretty much; some are blue and some are gold, and some
are even green, but they are all elves. The dwarves
are like those of Oerth, noble and strong and stout.
The gnomes are the same, short and clever and darkly
humorous. The halflings are similar; some are peaceful
gardeners, and some are lonely foresters, but all are
reasonably non-violent. Except for the altered
geography, and the fact that there are more mages in
this land, and they are slightly stronger than the
mages of Oerth, this might well be the Flanaess.

(The people of this land, choose to walk a path that
diverged from wisdom and the Light.)



"The Wisdom and the Light, as the Wanderer puts it,
has not been as pure and good as he might have hoped.
As with the history preceeding our own Rebirth, I am
quite aware of the devastating wars, wasting famine,
terrible diseases, and horrendous evils of human and
demihuman alike that the Wanderer's Utopia has brought
about. And I might note, that while evil is still
known to rest in the hearts of a distinct minority of
our people, we have all but done away with disease,
famine and domestic warfare. The only thing
threatening the harmony of Toril are foreign
aggressors, such as those forces allied with the
Wanderer..."
quote:

Images appear, in order, one by one.

A stately old inn is seen, probably over a hundred
years old. It is made of wood, it is aesthetically
beautiful, the price is fair, the service excellent,
and the food superb.
But now a large number of people are converging on the
inn, and with picks and axes they are chopping it
down, reducing it to kindling, and hauling off the
remains.
And with the inn goes all the trees and shrugs around
it, all hewed down and carted away.
An ugly building, 3 stories high, made out of dinghy
stone, is put up in it’s place.
The new owner, a gnome, looks it up and down, smiles
and nods: ‘This is progress. We will make much more
money now.’

A pleasant country village is seen, with a scattering
of homes, churches to various dieities, the general
store, the blacksmith, the cobbler, the bakery,
everything.
But they are tearing it all down, and people are being
evicted from their homes by force.
Again, all the buildings are demolished, and all the
trees and shrugs hewed away, and everything carted
off.

In the place of the town rises a set of what look like
tall stone block buildings (apartment tenements), and
a new industrial center rises at the center of town,
ugly and black, filled with odd and nonsensical
looking pipes, beams, wheels, and long tall stacks.
The people are made to live in these stone buildings.
They do not look happy.
Now, smoke begins to rise out of the tall stacks at an
incredible rate. It very quickly changes the color of
the sky to a murky blue, and the fumes cause people to
gag, to cough, to hold their hands over their mouths
as they hurry to and fro.

(They chose to walk a crooked path, a path that went
wrong, terribly wrong.)

The same town, but now it is a city.
There is not a tree or bush in sight.
There are endless rows of tenements, hundreds of them,
filling the entire vision, no countryside to be seen
at all.
Gigantic buildings tower over the tenements, but these
are not churches; they are great buildings of iron and
stone, and an awful sound comes from them.
The sound of bellows, of steam, of hammers, of chains,
of some unholy uproar, as if all the demons were loose
and on the warpath.
The people in the narrow, grimy streets are rushing to
and fro like a hoard of demons were coming for them;
pushing through each other in an incredible jam,
beggars and the destitute and the homeless evident at
every corner, being splashed by the filthy slime
thrown from the streets as the passerbys step in the
murky water.
From the great tall cyclindrical towers are coming
multiple plumes of smoke - so much smoke it seems like
a forest fire is in progress. No amount of wood could
produce that much smoke unless whole forests ARE being
cleared to produce it.
The sky is a sickly yellow brown color, and the
sunlight coming through the smoke is weak and reddish.


(The people of Faerun went wrong. As they continued
walking their new path, reason and care were discarded
on the grass.)



"Once again, we see the selective eye of the Wanderer.
He, if I may presume gender, has shown you in several
seconds what it took our people years to accomplish.
Yes, it was painful, but it was growth and as all
should know, with growth, comes great pain. That pain,
however, is temporary, and the benefits of such
progress is many times that of remaining static and
stagnant... Reason and care were not 'thrown on the
grass,' as the Wanderer would have you believe. It is
Reason that has allowed us to rise above what we once
were to become what we are."
quote:

A large gathering of gnomes, bald men and women in red
robes, men and women wearing black garments adorned
with the symbols of a skull or other ghastly markings,
and many others are congregated around a table.
A conversation is in progress:

‘We have perfected Permanency, and now it can be cast
without any penalty to the wielder’
‘Yes, but will it take on items?’
‘Indeed, for we have modified it so that it will cover
most spells, and most items.’
‘We can create magical items on an assembly line.’
‘Show us some of these items.’

‘Here is an arquebus (the device) that fires three
times as fast as a normal arquebus, it never misfires,
and it is twice as accurate.’
‘Here is a cannon (the device is shown) that loads
itself, and we are working on making Bolts of Holding
for the ammunition.’
‘Here is a device that will propel a ship through
water without sails, employing steam, and its steel
blades won’t break from any normal cause’

But now one of the gnomes steps forward, and presents
a flask of greek fire.

‘When this is thrown, it will burst with 10 fold
effect, and nothing will put out the fire until the
oil itself has burned out!’

- - -

(Walking their path, they abandoned the care and
caution of magecraft. They abandoned the
responsibility of power. They chose to turn a blind
eye to consequences. Only power mattered, and that was
pursued ruthlessly.)



"Indeed, the United Commonwealth of Toril commands a
great many powerful devices in the defense of its
people and way of life. The images you are seeing, are
not how the UC operates today, or even decades ago. At
the same time, the mere creation of powerful weapons
does not automatically mean that they will be used for
good nor evil for tools are without morality, as the
Wanderer clearly does not understand."
quote:

The forests are being hacked down, trees falling,
crashing, thundering to the ground.
The new and horrible sound, the sound of chainsaws, is
heard, and the forest is being destroyed at an
appalling rate, an incredible rate.
Two iron or steel rails have been laid through the
cleared area, and a gigantic machine is sitting on the
rails, or a series of gigantic machines. The logs are
being laid upon them, piled high, until thousands of
trees are laid on the train, for train it is, and the
engine roars to life, and with black puffs slowly
accelerates, pulling the massive assemblage of logs
and steel vehicles away, with a noise like steadily
rising thunder.

Some of the trees that were cut are not hewed apart,
but instead stripped in mills - strange mills filled
with the deafening scream of magical saws, and then
placed straight up.
Long rows of these naked posts are set up, then wires
- made of some unknown substance - are hung from them,
again and again, and more and more posts go up, and
more wires, until they seem to block out the sky.
A bird lands on one of the wires, then contacts a
second wire. With a flash like lightning, the bird is
incinerated. Grumbling gnomes are seen climbing up and
working on the wires with devices that are
unrecognizable.
They kick the corpse of the bird into the nearby
river, which is murky and has a strange sickly smell
to it.

The view pulls back, and it can be seen that the
devastation to the forests is far and wide, and
everywhere these steel beams have been placed over the
ground, and the poles and wires are everywhere.
All the quaintly old towns and villages are vanishing,
and vast cities are springing up.
Cities where the air is so toxic men and women and
children die from breathing it, people are made to
live stacked up 10 stories high, 5 to a room, where
beggars and the destitute rot in the narrow streets,
and where endless vast factories, forbiddening, black,
pour endless amounts of smoke into the atmosphere,
filling the whole sky with a black pall.
The rivers are poisoned, and those who fall in come
out sick, and they die, or must be magically healed
... but magical healing is still as rare as ever, and
the clergy are raking in the money more than the new
bankers or stock brokers are, shouting and yelling and
brandishing slips of paper in a meaningless (and
endless) cacophony of sound.



"Once again, I feel compelled to reiterate the fact
that the UC does not act in this way anymore! This was
in our past, a past I'd not like to remember. As you
can now see, our lands are as full of life, as clean
and pure, as yours are."
quote:

(Some among them had never chosen to walk the crooked
path, and had retained wisdom and reason. They gave
battle to the gnomes and technomancers, fought to keep
them from making Faerun over as they pleased.)

- - -

The druids are gathered in conclave in the sacred
grove.
Next, they are seen in the blackish pits of the
machines, the factories, throwing their magic,
wrecking the machines, stopping the smoke from
billowing out into the sky, stopping the poisons from
flowing into the rivers.
The sacred grove appears again. Into said grove march
figures sheathed in armor, head to toe. The armor is
strange; the figures look like they are covered in
giant shells. Each figure is carrying a long tube that
spits fire: fire that melts rock, and devours trees
and shrubs, burning them quickly to cinders.
The grove burns, wails of protest by the dryads as
they die unavailing them, for those who are attacking
are without pity or remorse.

The image of a court appears. The gnomes are the
judges, and the jury.
And the executioners, and the druids, men and women,
are taken out and hung, by the hundreds, their bodies
left to rot in the poisoned sunlight.

Wizards with red robes shoot blazing beams of light,
whether magic or technology is unknown, and those
beams cut down trees in a flash, like they’d been
struck by lightning.
Mile after mile of forest is destroyed, then fireballs
and thousands of the new greek oil explosives are
thrown in, incinerating all.
The screams of the dying druids are matched by the
screams of dying animals, birds, and the Faerie,
trapped and unable to flee the firestorm.

The scene of a dungeon. Druid women hang in rows. With
great glee, the men and women who are their jailors,
wearing the hideous skull symbol seen earlier, begin
their work of torture, ultimately multilating the
victims beyond recognition.



"If one was to look at the correct chronology of
events, it would be obvious that it was not the
technocratic powers that attacked the druids, it was
the druids and their allies that attacked the
technocratic powers. It has long been the belief of
the UC that the inhabitants of a land are the sole
executors of its destiny. The Druids and their allies
did not believe this, and decided to impinge upon the
sovereign right of the technocratic powers to do as it
may in its own territory. The attacks by the Druids
were nothing less than an act of war, a ruthless
attack on innocent and unarmed factory workers and
loggers that left women widowed and children
fatherless. It is little wonder that the people rose
up against the oppressive druidics."
quote:

(Drunk with power, victorious over the peoples and
forces of reason, they chose to willfully abuse the
very magic that had made them strong, and to hand the
secrets of its power over to those who should never
have been allowed to even know of such things.)

- - -

A man and a gnome are sitting, facing the hideous
visage of a great orc, and a small grinning kobold.
The man speaks:

‘This is the new gatling gun, with Permanency and
Haste, and with bullets augmented with explosive
magic.’
‘Here is the secret of mass producing the new rifle.
With this weapon, you can kill your opponents at
thousands of yards, and their arrows cannot touch
you.’
‘Here is how you build a factory to mass produce
weapons of war ...’

He hands the weapons to the orc and kobold, and shows
them extensive schematics.

‘Here is how to make Permanency effective over and
over, without cost to yourself.’
‘Here are the secrets of magic, which have been
wrongfully withheld from you.’
‘Here is how to cast high powered spells.’
‘Here is how to combine magic with science.’

A new image appears. It is like a Nibelungen cavern,
for it is full of the den and uproar those dwarves
would make.
But it is kobolds who are making this den, as they
work in the hellish uproar of a great underground war
factory. Magical blades, magical bullets, magic
firearms, magical armor, and a number of
unrecognizable oddities are all being made, while
kobolds gloat over them, grin over them, and peer over
schematics.
The scene shifts, and now an orcish city is seen. It
is worse than the human cities ... they didn’t even
bother to build tenements for their workers, and most
live in huts.
But their factories tower into the sky, unleashing
ungodly torrents of smoke, and from those factories
come great vehicles mounted on the twin rails, and
huge versions of the arquebus, over 10 feet long, are
sitting on them. The orcs jump and howl with glee as
their first magical artillery rolls out the door.



"My, my, our dear friend the Wanderer sure enjoys his
repetition does he not? These images occured in our
past! This is not the way the UC operates! It will
never be, ever again. Might I, once again, reiterate
the fact that the humanoids came to the aid of the
Technocracy with nothing but honourable intentions?
Yes, I believe I shall: The Humanoid Alliance never,
ever, raised a hand in the direction of their
technocratic allies. It was a time of great war, a
hegemonic war, a war that would result in the entire
world of Toril taking one of two paths:

"That of Progress, of Modernity, of Mutual Prosperity;
and that of Stagnation, of Inequality, of Mutual
Despair."
quote:

(Those that should have stopped them, failed in their
duties. And when the illithid, aroused by the turmoil
Above, choose to make themselves masters of the
Underdark, nobody even bothered to look for the danger
until it was upon them, and they were slaughtered.)

- - -

The Chosen of Mystra sits in her dressing room,
peering at herself in the mirror. She looks gaunt and
sad, and is holding a sheath of papers.
On those papers, is a long list, the list of druids
and elves slain by the gnomes and humans of the
Technomancy, as it now calls itself, and by the new
and greatly feared Humanoid Alliance.
She shakes her head, and says: ‘We must not interfere.
We must allow the world to make it’s own choices, for
good or evil. We shall not stop this thing.’

The scene flashes to a drow city 2 miles below her.
The drow are being slaughtered, the mind flayers
(illithid) are blasting them, incinerating them,
blowing their brains out, devouring those they can
catch.
Soon all the drow city is in ruins, and the last
survivors are rounded up by the illithid, and march
off as mindless automatons under illithid mental
domination.

The great House of Baenre falls, and Narbondel breaks
in half and falls, shattering, shards flying
everywhere. Menzoberranzan is whelmed by the illithid.

Blingdenstone, the home of the Svirfneblin, lays
silent and empty, no remaining life in the ruins,
every last gnome carried off to the illithid cities.
The priestesses of Ghaunadaur fall to illithid mental
power, and their servants, the puddings and oozes,
halt, and acknowledge the overlordship of their new
masters, the illithid, supreme rulers of the
Underdark.



"Those that died are honoured for their courage to
stand for what they believed in... This is a
universality in the UC. If one was to bother to put
things into perspective, the evil Illithid acted on
their own volition and were destroyed by Technocracy
and the Humanoid Alliance, saving all of Toril in the
process."
quote:

(Their path led to the ruin and multilation of Faerun.
In that ruin, even those peoples of reason and lore
were pulled down into folly and darkness. Amongst the
technomancers who had perpetrated this wreckage, no
act of madness was now beyond their scope of thought.)


- - -

The dwarf king roars in anger: ‘The elves started this
trouble. I want Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet and all her
mages brought here so they can be tried, properly
found guilty, then drawn and quartered! Do you hear
me?!
The elven emissary gasps, and states: ‘That is not
reasonable, m’lord. The elves are victims of this war
also.’
The king glares. ‘Bring me the Queen, or face the
wrath of the dwarves!’
The elven emissary looks offended, and says ‘I shall
depart now, and come back when you will be courteous
and have thought upon the matter, and realized that
what you ask is impossible and unjust.’
The dwarven king jumps to his feet in anger, points at
the emissary, and states ‘I want him taken, chained
up, and given 50 lashes. I want it done now.’
The elven emissary looks horrified and shocked. ‘I am
a diplomat. Have the dwarves chosen to throw aside all
diplomacy??’
The dwarven king roars ‘Make it a hundred lashes, and
to the bone. If he starts to die, heal him! Then throw
him out the front gate to rot!’

The flogging is carried out, the dwarves grim and
strangely eager to the task, and the screams are
deafening. What is left of the elf is tossed outside
the Gates, which then slam shut.



"It should be known that though the elves of this era
believed themselves to be victims, it is the belief of
many scholars, elven scholars included, that the elves
did not act out of the goodness of their hearts. Their
invocation of Karsus' Avatar ((?)) led to the death
and injury of millions of men, women, and children, of
all known races, across the world. It was after that
act did the dwarves demand that the elves be held
responsible for the deaths of so many dwarves for it
was the elves that did do these things. For good or
ill, justice needed to be served, and it was..."
quote:

When the battle is over, they doff their helmets, and
the hideous visages of orcs, bugbears, kobolds,
gnolls, every kind of humanoid in some unholy harmony,
are seen.



"At the time, the Technocracy had nothing to do with
the annihilation of the elves of Evereska et al. We
did not condone the action at all, but of course, the
wise and all-knowing Wanderer once again failed to
show you that..."
quote:

The Faerie. But they are leaving. Pearly gates open,
the Faerie step through, and the Gates close behind
them ... forever.
By the hundreds, by the thousands, the Faerie, many
mourning and weeping, are leaving.
The very lifeblood of the world is stricken, the Weave
falters, the forests are permanently less verdant and
green, the power of life is forever diminished.

The elves of Evermeet ... but now they are in
underground caverns, cavorting and dancing and
feasting as elves do ... with their new friends the
orcs, gnolls, bugbears, kobolds, and all the others.
The daughter of Queen Amlaruil, beautiful and radiant,
kneels before the great orc king, and kisses him on
the feet. Then he sweeps her up in his arms and kisses
her deeply, his body pressed to hers.
With a cheer and a roar, dozens of others do the same.

Bugbears sweep up elven women in their arms, elven
women clasp kobolds lovingly, elven and humanoid faces
stare at each other lovingly, and there is comradery
and merriment ... and many children.
Children.
Half elf half orc. Half elf half bugbear. Half elf
half kobold. One third elf one third orc one third
kobold. One quarter orc one quarter goblin one quarter
flind one quarter ogre.
A great dance begins, as elves and humanoids swing
their partners around in glee, and the orc king sits
with his elven concubine in his arms (she is totally
naked, along with three quarters of the crowd),
fondling her, while she grins and giggles.

Over all are two statues. One is of Father Grumsh, the
Wise Old Sage, venerated by all elves and humanoids,
and Mother Sehanine, the Mysterious, who all humanoids
and elves venerate for magic and psionics.
Well, actually - only a few venerate these two. Most
of the elves and humanoids abandoned their respective
religions long ago.

The temples of the Seldarine lay silent and empty.
They were not laid to rest with care, but were looted
and ransacked, and the sacred shrines defiled.
More importantly, it was the elves who did this.
Elven swords hacked down the statue of Corellon, even
arrows are embedded in the great murals, and elven
swear words and curses are written on the walls and
the shattered altars.



"By the Gods, how racist this Wanderer fellow is! Had
the idea that the Humanoids and the Elves, after a
lengthy period of peace-making, become great friends
and allies ever cross his narrow mind? If the growth
of two peoples for the good of the entire world is to
be hated on your world, then perhaps the UC should
have nothing to do with it. But, unlike the Wanderer,
the United Commonwealth has more sense then that, we
are fully aware of the great potential all peoples, be
they elf, human, dwarf or humanoid, have deep within
them. I can only hope that their advances will serve
as an example for all like-minded peoples."
quote:

(In the new world the gnomes and technomancers had
created, depravity became the norm)

A great cathedral, complete with stained glass
windows, looms all about.
The sunlight shines down upon the congregation.
The congregation, is having an orgy.
But this is not just any orgy; this is an orgy of the
Church of Toril.

Mind flayers are using their tentacles to pleasure
women. Beholders are being stroked along the eyestalks
by loving dwarven hands, even as the Beholders kiss
each other and those on the floor, licking with their
long tongues.
Kender giggle in the background, stealing everything
as they move through the crowd, pointing out (as if it
needed pointing out) in eloquent detail each new scene
they witness.
Several ogres are present, wearing girdles of giant
strength. They are quite popular.
Even more popular are the half reptilian Yuan-Tin,
with their long snake-like tongues that give a new
definition to the words french kissing.
An aboleth is present, and is serving as a carpet for
two lovers, who are busy with each other even as the
aboleth fondles them with it’s many tentacles.
It would appear several undead are present - their
cold embrace is a novelty to the living, and spectral
figures merge with the warm, living ones.
Even a few skeletons are present, drawing their long
bony hands up and down the backs of those present,
sending delicious tingles up and down the spines of
men and women.

Meanwhile, the high priests and priestesses are having
a private romp of their own.
A human woman wraps herself in magically altered Grey
Ooze, and as it pours into her mouth and other places
she convulses with pleasure (breathing apparently is
optional), and it would seem the Ooze itself is
radiating a sense of delight of it’s own.
The halfling woman prefers the Black Pudding. Its
thousands of tiny microscopic mouths are giving her
thousands of tiny nibbles, from head to toe, like a
thousand kisses on her flesh, and she croons with the
joy of it.
The elven woman yonder prefers the classic, high style
version: the Ochre Jelly. As it pours into her every
orifice, she cries out in delight, trying to wrap her
arms around it as it encases her in it’s gooey
substance.
Men, women, slimes, jellies, and oozes all meld with
each other, merge with each other in joyous passion.
Of course, the succubi and even a few erinye are
present, with all that entails, and they are a
definite hit with the men ... and the women.
Cries of passion and cries of pain compete with each
other for dominance in the air, which is thick with
reddish incense; powerful aphrodasiacs working upon
the lungs and minds of all in the room.



Particularly angered by these descriptions, the Prime
Minister stands up quickly and bangs her fist on the
table. Tears welling up in her eyes, she draws in a
deep breath. Panning out, the cameras pick up a giant
orc moving to reassure her. The Prime Minister raises
her hand in his direction and smiles meekly, "No
friend, I am fine."

Exhaling deeply, she opens her eyes and peers deeply
into the cameras, sitting down. "How dare you
trivialize our most sacred beliefs, Wanderer. Would I
make fun of the rituals of your religions? Have I
ridiculed your beliefs in all their ignorance and
arrogance?!" Settling down, she continues, "If I were
to choose between a society that venerates killing,
destruction and inequality; and a society that
worships life, passion, equality, and most importantly
love, there would be no choice in the matter.

"None at all."
quote:

The gnome is standing at a pupit, giving a speech, in
which he is explaining the basics of ... well, it is
gibberish really (quantum physics).
An audience of learned sages, illithid, a number of
phaerimm with beholder servants, humanoids, githyanki,
and other assorted beings are present, listening.
When the diminuitive gnome is finished, they all stand
and applaud him, even the phaerimm.
Now, you are inside the gnome’s head, hearing his
thoughts, as he watches them applaud, and he is
thinking ‘We have shown that we are superior to all of
them, we gnomes, and they appreciate this now. About
time.’
You are now inside the head of one of the phaerimm,
whose magic and genius is legendary. And it is
thinking ‘It is a privilege to learn at the feet of he
who holds the Seat of Academia. If only I could
actually get to meet the distinguished professor, that
would be very nice.’



"Unlike the ignorance of the Wanderer, it has become
obvious that the only thing in the way of true
knowledge are other people, and the culture of those
people. I find nothing at all wrong with a gnome more
voiced than a Phaerimm in the ways of the physical
sciences, and I applaud the gentle Phaerimm for his
will to learn."
quote:

(WAKE UP AND PAY ATTENTION. IS THIS WHAT YOU WANT FOR
OERTH? IS IT? IS IT??!!
FOR EVEN NOW, THEY SECRETLY TRAIN THE GNOMES AND
DWARVES OF THE LORTMILS IN THEIR WAYS, AND THOSE
PEOPLE EAGERLY FOLLOW THEM.
LOOK!)



"I only urge those that this message reaches to use a
critical eye when viewing any and all mass broadcasts
such as this... The capability to speak does not
necessarily mean that nothing but truth will result,
the same holds true for the Wanderer, and myself. It
is the sincere hope that any and all of those wishing
to know the truth will strive to discover it on their
own. Do not rely on others to tell you the truth for
it is far too easy to get lost in the rhetoric and
biases of such people.

"It should be known that any attacks on the United
Commonwealth and its allies will be considered an Act
of War. Though we are not a warmongering people and as
such, are more than willing to involve ourselves in a
discource with anyone willing to sit down and talk...

"In the future, I will return to you all with
questions, ideas and propositions. It is my hope that
you will keep an open mind in these matters. Believe
what can be proved, not what is said...

"Thank you."


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Shadow Empire gives technology to entire Underdark`s Alliance, npt only Kalanyr1

TURROSH MAK!

We thought you know us quite well sice we are in aliiance! You have already received great gifts from us! We will help you conquer entire Ulek and more!

To Iuz The Old One:

We might be interested in alliance if you help us against our enemies( attack The Kevellond League) and we won`t attack Cairn Hills for now!

TO Edena- Shade are summoning planar allies from Gehenna, Shadow Plane and Negative energy Plane. We offer them technology and souls of our enemies and slaves!

We also raise undead from City of Greyhawk cementary!


----------



## Serpenteye

*Forrester*

--------------------
"It should be known that any attacks on the United 
Commonwealth and its allies will be considered an Act 
of War. Though we are not a warmongering people and as 
such, are more than willing to involve ourselves in a 
discource with anyone willing to sit down and talk... "
--------------------
Pray tell, noble leader, who are your allies here on Oerth?


----------



## Forrester

*Re: Forrester*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *--------------------
> "It should be known that any attacks on the United
> Commonwealth and its allies will be considered an Act
> of War. Though we are not a warmongering people and as
> such, are more than willing to involve ourselves in a
> discource with anyone willing to sit down and talk... "
> --------------------
> Pray tell, noble leader, who are your allies here on Oerth? *




(That's what I get for cutting and pasting)

I believe Erika was referring to our allies in Realmspace (like the scro) or our allies on Toril (like the Angels of the Isle of Hope). The Wanderer is attempting to provoke an attack against Toril -- obviously, we prefer peace, and mutual advancement, but should you fall for his lies, let it be known we are ready to defend ourselves.


----------



## Serpenteye

That is well. Does this mean that you will not enter into any conflict internal to Oerth? Unless some fool attacked realmspace first?


----------



## JohnBrown

*Forrester*

The Envoy form Iuz would like to know the answer to this as well.


----------



## Forrester

<Forrester -- not Erika -- now speaks.>

Yes, I'm sure you would like to know the answer. 

Unfortunately, it depends on the success of the City of Shade in making allies. _They belong on Oerth no more than we do_; as long as they are a presence, our intervention can hardly be ruled out. And they have already taken Greyhawk.

We have no taste for war -- yet, we cannot let our enemies casually take control of an entire world. 

Were they to be expelled, then perhaps promises could be made . . . until then, though, all I can say is that we will wait, and watch. 

Certainly, you brave and noble men can hammer out a peace?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

JohnBrown are you interested in alliance?


----------



## Serpenteye

Forrester said:
			
		

> *<Forrester -- not Erika -- now speaks.>
> 
> Yes, I'm sure you would like to know the answer.
> 
> Unfortunately, it depends on the success of the City of Shade in making allies. They belong on Oerth no more than we do; as long as they are a presence, our intervention can hardly be ruled out. And they have already taken Greyhawk.
> 
> We have no taste for war -- yet, we cannot let our enemies casually take control of an entire world.
> 
> Were they to be expelled, then perhaps promises could be made . . . until then, though, all I can say is that we will wait, and watch.
> 
> Certainly, you brave and noble men can hammer out a peace? *





Rest assured, Forrester, the Shade Imperium will never take control of the entirety of Oerth. They certainly could never do so casually! Oerth can guard itself against that.


----------



## Forrester

Neither are we looking foward to an Oerth where the Shade have taken over one half, and you have taken over the other half -- any *sizeable* presence by the City of Shade will cause some to bring to the table arguments for war. 

In my old age, I find that the pull of war grows weaker and weaker, and I have many other things to concentrate on. But not all in the UC feel as I do. 

Expel the City of Shadow. You do not need them there. And if they remain, you risk . . . well, you risk. Let us leave it at that. 

Lord Forrester
Peacemaker


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Another sending comes from The Shade! 

"Do not listen to the lies of Torillian Commonwealth! There are already working on changing Oerth into their colony, this is why they gave their secrets to Lortmilis!"

To Edena!

Shade are going to contact Nations of Kara-Tur that you said are enemies of Commonwealth. Can you speak for them?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*UPDATE*

THE NEWS

  Here is all the information that is publicly known, or you are able to find out.

  Kas and his 5 million strong have just marched into the Principality of Ulek, and are approaching the borders of the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj.
  Turrosh Mak does NOT have anywhere close to the number of ships needed to ferry that army across the water, unless he devotes his entire navy to doing that - and only that - for an entire Turn.
  The Dark Union does not have enough ships, unless they send their ENTIRE navy down to the Pomarj, and help, and then it will take a full Turn.
  Even working together, Turrosh Mak's fleet and the fleet of the Dark Union would take a full Turn, really, to get the job done.

  It would appear the threat of a Kas / Kevellond War has been adverted, although there is serious destruction in Keoland and the Principality of Ulek (where the dwarvish leader is hiding his people in the mountains.)

  The Baklunish Confederation has set up a defensive line west of Ket.
  They have dug HUGE trenchlines (think of World War One), and put stakes in the ground, and have amassed an army there.
  The dwarves of the Yatils are helping them.

  The Baklunish Confederation has set up a second, much stronger line of defense north of Tovag Baragu.
  Backed by the protection of the great, enchanted forests and their sentient trees and forest spirits, the Baklunish have dug in massively to face the threat of Vecna.
  The titans of Esmerin have already arrived to help them.
  The forces of Orcreich are on the way, as are the halflings of Esmerin.
  It is fair to say the fleet of Zeif is keeping a careful watch on the north.  The Solistarim have not been forgotten.
  The Baklunish Confederation and it's allies have now summoned thousands of Planars to their aid, and these are taking up defensive positions beside the baklunish.

  The Kevellond League has fully mobilized.  Planars are pouring in to aid them.
  The Yeomanry, where Kas passed through, has every man and woman in the country under arms.
  From the Stark Mounds and from Sterich troops are pouring.
  The army of Keoland is fully mobilized, and all cities are barricaded and ready for a siege.
  Furyondy, Veluna, and all the other places in the Kevellond League are under the process of full mobilization.

  The visit of Jaran the mage to the Lortmil Technomancy turns up NOTHING suspicious.
  EVERYTHING is normal.  The dwarves are doing exactly what the Wanderer showed they are doing:  they are making firearms, cannon, machine guns, explosives, and other weapons of war.
  Their society is indeed alien, for it is that of late 19th century Europe, and it is beautiful and wealthy beyond the imagination of the medieval visitors.

  The Olympic Games of Torture are on.
  Who's joining in, please?
  There is no shortage of people who join involuntarily, because a lot of looters and arsonists were caught during the panic that followed the Sending of the Wanderer.
  The Cult of Loviatar gets started in spite of the Emperor's efforts to stop it, and quickly spreads to other lands.
  And then, something awful happens ...

  Along with Loviatar, some of the other religions of Toril start cropping up ... and one in particular ... a diety's name is mentioned, and she is said to be the very essence of magic, and all others are pretenders.
  Her cult is growing, her new priestesses powerful, and they have a message and a mission.
  Their dieity is Mystra.

  No news is forthcoming from the Alliance of the Rising Sun, other than they are mobilizing and Planars are coming in by their summoning.
  It is almost disturbing, the way there is no news from the west.
  A lot of spies were sent west ... most of them, have disappeared, without a trace of what happened to them.

  Anabstercorian has sent out messengers with a blunt message:  NO TRESSPASSING.
  And the Solistarim mean it.  They make a few examples to show the rest to stay clear.
  The Quaggoths suffer more than a few deaths before the fierce Snowmen get the message.

  The aboleth messenger to the Deepwater League may or may not be killed on the spot - that is up to Kaboom.

  Amazingly, divinations show that the Solistarim are not summoning any Planars.
  Like they had to.
  The Efreeti and Salamanders and many Fire Elementals make their HOME in the Godspires!

  Everyone else is pulling in Planars by the thousands.
  Divinations show Oerth being flooded by nascent armies of Planars of all alignments and every type.

  There is no news from the League of Light and Shadow.
  Perrenland is silent.
  The Vesve is silent.
  The Faerie of the Flanaess are silent.
  The Elven Imperial Navy has not moved from it's dockage.

  Vecna has emerged at Tovag Baragu.
  Just a split second before he did, the Doomgrinder clicked that last click.
  (The Doomgrinder is an evil windmill.  But it's blades are made of steel, and do not turn.  They click, like the minute hand of clocks.
  It is said that when the blades are perfectly up and down, right and left, then Doom will fall on the world.
  The blades have been one click away from standing perfectly vertical and horizontal.
  They just made that final click, an instant before Vecna emerged from Tovag Baragu.
  For anyone interested in tearing the infernal device down, it stands in the Cairn Hills, where Iuz holds power.)

  Tenh, Delrune, and Calrune have built a system of massive fortifications between themselves and the Warlords to the west.
  They have also fortified their northern border with Iuz.
  They have armies deployed to stop any giant attacks from the Rakers.
  Reports say that Gamboge Forest and Phostwood are being turned into gigantic traps for any army so foolish as to set foot inside them.
  The same reports are coming from Celadan Forest.
  They are confirmed in the Grandwood.
  It would appear that the Grandwood is being MASSIVELY fortified, and that help, including Planar help, is being sent there (by whatever magic is available.)
  Also, the people of the Gnarley Forest, always tough and loyal to their woodland, are digging in, bracing for an attack from the Shadow Throne.
  And they are getting help from the Welkwood, and undoubtedly from others.
  The Wild Coast is likewise bracing itself.
  I don't need to say that the fiercely evil and fiercely independent monsters, hoards of monsters, in the Cairn Hills are ready and waiting for the Shadow Empire ... they WANT a fight.  They want blood and battle and death.

  The 3 Ulek Nations, the People of the Kron Hills, and the People of the Welkwood just formed into a new nation, called the Kingdom of Ulek.
  It has allied with the Sky-Sea League.
  To it's aid is coming a fleet of flying mountains - dwarven spelljammers, containing thousands of dwarves each (yes, the dwarves, and the dwarves alone, can do this ...)
  Of course, I'm sure the Kingdom of Ulek does NOT appreciate Kas plundering the Principality of Ulek.

  Kas was considering attacking Keoland, but he has changed his mind and marched into the Principality of Ulek on his way to the Pomarj.
  Just what he will do when he gets there, nobody (including me) knows.
  He DID send everyone a message, which said in no uncertain terms what would happen to any power that threatened him.
  He also has revealed that VECNA is arrived in the Present, with his legions, which are TENS OF MILLIONS strong.
  Seers and scryers find out very quickly, all too quickly, that Kas is telling the truth - and many of those scrying Vecna die, along with everyone in the same room, in sprays of blood (Vecna does not like being scried.)

  Conversely, everyone who is sensitive to it feels Vecna scrying THEM.  And they can't stop it - no magic seems to ward the scrying away (it's as bad as the Eye of Sauron, except taking the Ring off doesn't help.)
  Wish spells don't stop Vecna's scrying ... although they do harm those attempting the Wish.

  Kas sent some images of what Vecna is like.  These images are all too true, and they are actually a severe understatement of the ghastly truth.
  Vecna makes the Solistarim, Iuz, and Ivid look like clergy of Peace and Beauty, in comparison.

  The Scro Armada is taking up positions over Oerth.
  Over Oerth also are the Illithid and Neogi Armadas (along with the dwarven spelljamming mountains.)
  These spelljamming forces are eyeing each other, waiting.

  The United Commonwealth of Toril is allowing all ambassadors to enter their world.
  Your ambassadors find a world of superscience and supermagic (think 11th level magic in use by every country.)
  They find the world is filled with a strange race called the kender, who wish to come to Oerth and explore it.
  They find a world where illithid, aboleth, beholder, phaerimm, elf, orc, troll, gnoll, dwarf, kobold, drow, svirfnebli, gnomes, halfling, human, scro, and just about everything else you can imagine, are all talking, walking, and working together like they were old friends.
  And yes, they have the great cathedrals where the great orgies take place, and yes - they are exactly what the Wanderer said, and more.
  They are an enlightened and noble people, the Torilians - but they are a little sad too.
  They have been through it, so to speak, and the graveyards of the dead are enormous.
  There are great monuments to battles and catastrophes all over the world, even though all the scars of battle have been erased.
  By the way, the UNDEAD walk the streets also, and some of them are rulers, movers and shakers, in the United Commonwealth.
  The United Commonwealth is a democracy, an alien concept to Oerth, where all it's people meet in a vast place called the World Forum, and while someone called the Prime Minister oversees the proceedings, they VOTE on what is to be done.
  Nobody gives commands, nobody orders anyone around.  Everything is done in committee, and by vote.
  And, most amazing of all, the common people of the UC get to VOTE for their representatives to this World Forum!!
  And if they don't like their representatives, they can vote them out.
  The representatives of the UC must actually do what the people want, or be expelled!!!

  There are rumors that Iuz is looking for something, and has sent people out to search.  Who, and what for, is not known.
  Meanwhile, a great force of humanoids is moving towards Vesve Forest.
  They obviously intend to attack the place.

  There is confirmation that the Frost, Snow, and Ice Barbarians, and Ratik, have allied with the Sky-Sea League.  Spies discover this, and report it back to their respective countries.

  There are reports the Scarlet Brotherhood is up to something.
  What, nobody knows.
  The Scarlet Brotherhood has been especially good at keeping spies out (and the fate of those they catch, even I'm not going into.)

  The Shadow Throne is mobilizing.  There is no question of it.
  And unlike everyone else, they have their full Planar Army already on Oerth.  It is huge.  In the hundreds of thousands, at the very least.  More like, in the millions.
  Those armies are beginning to move.  What is going to get hit first, nobody knows.

  News comes that a spy in the Dark Union has been tortured to death, then raised as an undead.  Apparently for his failure to discover that the Lortmil Technomancy existed.
  The Dark Union is mobilizing, and hoards of peasants, struck with blood lust and dark patriotism, are flocking to the God Emperor's banner.
  Worse, a group of ancient elves, locked in ice for thousands of years, has awoken in the Adri Forest.
  These elves are very powerful, and very evil.
  They are mobilizing all the evil forest spirits, and gaining control of the trees, and are preparing to take the Adri Forest.
  They have apparently allied with the Dark Union.

  A lot of spies from the Dark Union are caught in other countries.
  In the Lortmil Technomancy, those caught are summarily executed, on the spot (GnomeWorks made this very clear.  Interesting, but no spies seem to be able to get into the Lortmil Technomancy and report anything important ... or, they don't report back at all.)

  There is a rumor that the Quaggoths of the Burneal (the abominable snowmen) are about to launch a major assault, either on the Nomads, the Solistarim, or both.
  There is feverish activity in the Burneal.
  In the barbarian lands, in the evil forests, the quaggoths there are astir, and up to something.

  The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj has been sending ambassadors out, to every nation, to ask about the Sending of the Wanderer, what it means, and whether it is true.
  The Kevellond League has talked with them, and a few others, but most seem to have ignored Turrosh Mak.
  There is a massive buildup of forces in the Hool Marshes, led by no other than the demipower Kalden, Prince of Swords.  There are reports of Planars massing there.
  There are reports of extreme cruelty and barbarism in the Pomarj, and these reports are verified.  Slaves who do not work hard enough are killed, and turned into undead who will work hard.

  There is, surprisingly, little or no information from the Alliance of the Northwest Crescent.
  However, most of the spies sent there are never heard from again.
  The Wind Dukes of Aaqa are famous for their power, and they do not brook spies.

  The Unseelie have started showing up all over the Flanaess, which is spooking an already terrified populace further (and of course, when news of the arrival of Vecna hits, a SECOND wave of panic rips through the Flanaess, with even the soldiers panicking.  Many people die as order is restored brutally and forcefully in evil countries.  In good countries, it takes longer for the anarchy to subside.  There are more fires and more looting, more people fleeing into the hills, forests, and even mountains looking for shelter.  Towns and hamlets lie deserted, the streets of cities are emptied as everyone huddles indoors.)

  The Kevellond League has dug a series of trenches, a fortified battle line, up and down the borders of the drow and giant holdings, and along the lines of the mountains.
  The forces of the Kevellond League are on the move, westward.
  It is confirmed that the demipower Heward is leading one of these forces.  It is confirmed that the demipower Murlynd is leading another.

  In the evil nation of Zindia, Seers report an attack is imminent.  From what, or where, they do not know.


----------



## William Ronald

In a crowded room, a short man with blondish-red hair appears.  He is dressed in blue breeches and a red tunic emblazoned with the Black Lion of Keoland.

He turns to the gathered delegates and speaks.  

"Our world faces many uncertain times. The Kevellond League is seeking the truth about Toril. We know full well that anyone can make a claim and present it as true. Someone seeks to manipulate us all, whether for our good or ill. We soon expect to have answers to our concerns, that we will freely share with others. We urge all nations to pursue their own investigations into the nature of the Torillians. Whether they are truly as the message portrayed is yet to be determined. However, we are convinced that the Lortmils Technocracy is motivated by a love of Oerth and does not seek to rule over us or be the lackey of another world. Indeed, can anyone truly say that the Torillians mean us good or ill? Whether they are from the United Commonwealth of Toril or this Church of Shade that urges an attack on us."

"Previously, we called for an end of all conflict between nations for the present crisis. However, we still hear those who call for attacks on their neighbors. Perhaps there are even those who wish us to fight amongst ourselves so we will fall when they strike.  It has been done before."

"We are ready to stand with any nation, including our traditional enemies, for our own mutually assured survival."

"We urge all nations and powers of Oerth, include the Empire of Iuz, the Empire of Aerdi, and all others to stand down in their conflicts with their neighbors. Our situation now resembles that of an old parable: 

There were two towns once. In each town, some parts of the city warried with others while others had peaceful relations. Regardless of the faction, there was courage and cunning to be found on all sides. 

A dragon came to the lands of both towns. One town chose to continue its wars, and its inhabitants were slaughtered and enslaved. The second town, having wiser leaders, put aside their conflicts to deal with the threat of the dragon. Because of their wisdom and courage, the best was slain and the town was saved. 

Which course shall we take, nations of Oerth? Shall we continue our present wars in the face of a foe who could conquer us all. Our shall we, at least for the present, put aside our differences and stand as one.  What is your choice, leaders of Oerth?"

We now seek a truce with all nations and powers of Oerth.I know that I ask a difficult thing: peace with longstanding foes. However, as a popular proverb says, only a fool fights in a burning house.  I trust that I am not addressing any fools."

"Ambassador Gwilym Raonul is journeying to Toril as we speak. There is at least ONE place where he can find the truth. Based on what he learns, we may accept the offer of an embassy to the United Commonwealth of Toril.  Indeed, Ambassador Raonul is the person we sent to speak with the peoples of Toril and learn what threat they may pose to Oerth."


A message appears magically near one of the lieutenants of Kas.  
(Only Mr. Draco and anyone he tells about the message is aware of it.  Except for myself -and any possible allies I might have.)


To : Lord Kas
From: Archcleric Hazen, President of the Kevellond League 

Our league has no quarrel with you or your people. Or with your enemy Vecna. We will escort you to the borders of our land to assist you in reaching the Pomarj.
We ask that you respect our people. As we respect yours. I and my allies suggest that you make haste to join your new ally in the lands that we share. We will not hinder your movements in the least, so long as you do not attack. We offer a non-agression pact with you. We also will offer the same non-agression pact with your enemy Vecna. We have no desire to see you and your foe fight each other in this land.   Indeed, I suspect there are those besides myself who would look ill upon such a move."

At the same instant, a message appears near one of the lieutenants of Vecna.

(Only Vecna and anyone he chooses to tell knows about this message. Except for myself and any possible allies."

To Lord Vecna
From Archcleric Hazen, President of the Kevellond League:

Our league has no quarrel with you or your people. Or with your enemy Kas So long as we are not attacked, we have no desire to attack you.
We ask that you respect our people. As we respect yours. I and my allies suggest that you make haste to join your new ally in the lands that we share. We will not hinder your movements of Kas in the least, so long as you he does not attack. I have no qualms about letting him join his new ally in the Empire of Aerdi. We will not attack you unless we are attacked by you. We offer a non-agression pact with you. We also will offer the same non-agression pact with your enemy Kas. We have no desire to see you and your foe fight each other in this land. There are those who wold likely look ill on such action.  "

To Iuz:

"It would  appear that the Church of Shade seeks to subvert you to their will.  You have warned us about the people of Toril.  Do you think that the Church of Shade has a place for you that you would truly desire. We await your answer and your actions."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

There is latebreaking news.
  The Kingdom of Ulek has allied with the Lortmil Technomancy.


  Well, well ... the United Commonwealth issued a rebuke to the Sending of the Wanderer.
  And now, they are saying they want the Shadows expelled.
  Powers on Oerth are asking if the United Commonwealth will stay out of the war, and the UC is saying ... yes, but they want the Shadow Empire out of there too.

  The Eternal Alliance of Kara-Tur has nothing to say to the Shade Empire (known as the Church of Shadow on Toril.)
  The Eternal Alliance states that it is neutral, has always been neutral, and will always BE neutral.
  They most CERTAINLY WILL NOT involve themselves in the affairs of a bunch of primitive savages on a primitive backwater world like Oerth.
  And that is their final answer! 
  They then expel the emissary of the Church of Shade from their country.

  - - -

  Everyone who is seeking to find out who this Wanderer is, finds out information at about the same time.
  You do not find out where he is, but ...

  He is an elderly man, thousands of years old.
  He is a druid (and to the UC, this should be important, since druids started the trouble on Toril.)
  He is neutral in alignment, and worships the dieties of nature.
  He has a history of bringing peace and contentment to those he has been in contact with.
  He also has a history of bringing news and information to people ... startling and unexpected news.  Sorta like the current news he just revealed.
  He has no home.  Truly.  He is never in the same place twice, and has never visited any place on Oerth more than once.
  He is not a demipower, but he is very powerful.  He alone seems to be immune to Vecna's scrying (and, for that matter, the scrying efforts of the United Commonwealth.)


----------



## Serpenteye

Forrester said:
			
		

> *Neither are we looking foward to an Oerth where the Shade have taken over one half, and you have taken over the other half -- any *sizeable* presence by the City of Shade will cause some to bring to the table arguments for war. *




Ah! Then you will wait until the Shade presence is sizeable, something it can not yet be considered as being. They, and we, are far from ruling half of Oerth.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase lay dumbfounded in his coffin as the wanderer's message filled his vision, but amongst all this, unrelated images flicked for mere fractions of seconds, as if the wanderer's message was bringing back memories of a former life. He disregarded them.

Quickly he sat up and started analysing what he could remember, but when he came across one of the unrelated images (a female human cleric) his mind was racked in pain. He tried to avoid these strange images where he could from that moment on. An hour later he had gathered his thoughts, and was deeply disturbed by them. His scaly brow furrowed in deep thought.

"There will be hard times ahead, a test of my physical and mental fortitude, and of my ability to lead," he muttered to himself, he then got out of the coffin and sat on a seat next to a great tome on a desk. He quickly wrote a couple of pages and then tore them out.

"Khelarque!" he yelled into the dark passage.

While he waited he took some loose papers from inside the desk and scribbled some more writing. As the oldish Duergar entered the room Silver shoved the fistful of papers at him.

"Get this done now, our people must be informed of what they have witnessed," he told Khelarque, pointing at a specific page, "I'm doing _this_ personally, but I want you to be aware of it," Silver pointed towards another page, " And this is what you should do after that, get Obni to go with you, you will represent me and Obni will lead. I won't you on your way before the end of the month, the other pages will give you details on additional minor tasks and how everything should _must_ be done."

"Yes my lord, I will see to these tasks immidiately," replied Khelarque, he had a fair idea of what Silver was thinking, he had been serving him for some time now. He guessed he was going to see Kalanyr about it.

"I must confer what has happened and what must happen with Kalanyr, I may be gone for some time while we're planning so I'm relying on you" and with saying that Silver Phase turned into a bat and quickly flew out of the crypt into the envoloping blackness.

Khelarque stood for a moment in the presence of Silver's empty coffin. He wondered how old Silver was, and for exactly how long he had known Kalanyr, then Khelarque looked at the walls and the carved depictions of war upon them, the thought of how many images would be replayed in the coming months came to him. He shrugged the thought off, he had more important things to do. 

Khelarque said some incantations and teleported from the room, leaving it devoid of movement, save the shadows shifting eerily from the flickering candles, burning with the same flame that they had been lit with millenia before.

*What I'm gonna do exactly:
  - send a PL 35 force towards the Amidio Rainforest containing Obni and Khelarque.
  - share what tech I know with Turrosh Mak, Forsaken One, LordMelkor{Talos}, The Dark Union and Kalanyr.
  - Silverphase will personally appear at the conference with Kalanyr then afterwards will return to his crypt to make preparations*


----------



## William Ronald

A statement is issued from the Kevellond League.

"Our ambassadors in the Uleks and the Lortmils speak highly of the good intentions of the rulers of those lands.  We ask those rulers to contact us in private to see if we have mutual interests. We are at peace with you."


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

TO the leaders of Kara-Tur:

It seems that your enemies from Torillian Commonwealth are trying to make Oerth their colony! Then they would be unstopable!  Could you do something, like diplomatic threats, that would take Commonwealth`s attention and stop them from sending forces to Oerth?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I am going offline for 8 hours. Edena, in case fighting begins while I am off remember that Shade have entire squadrons of highly skilled Assasins/Sahdowdancers, that are even  deadlier because of their Shade template, they will strike at enemy leaders before any invasion.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Eternal Empire of Toril speaks:

  Barbarian scum of Oerth, and you worshippers of the Dark (a reference to the Shadow Empire) ...

  Keep your wars to your own planet, and keep your primitive and filthy ways to yourselves.

  You are not welcome on our world, and especially you are not welcome in our lands.

  When you decide to embrace the ways of civilized men and women, when you abandon your madness and your wars, and you learn to behave yourselves as gentlemen and ladies should, then we will deign to talk to you.

  If you bring your war into our country, you will pay a dear price for your insolence.
  We will send our army to your world, and then you will learn the TRUE meaning of War.

  Keep your barbarious, filthy ways, and your insane dreams of conquest and war, on your own unfortunate world.
  Our world has suffered enough.

  This is your only warning.
  It will not be repeated.
  You next warning will be when you are killed.

  When you decide to behave yourselves like civilized people do, then we will talk.
  And not before.

  The Church of Shade, which you refer to as the Shadow Empire, will be crushed on Toril like a bug is crushed underfoot.
  What it does on your world, is not our concern.

  The Eternal Empire of Toril


----------



## Kalanyr

Deep below the surface of Oerth a great Balor sits  upon a throne made of the bones of the fallen.

The images and sendings of many people dance across his mind. When it is done his tremendous intellect instantly turns to work. Telepathic messages glash from his mind in response Gates are opened allowing his allies through and the dead are risen and put to work. When this is done there is a flash of light and Lizandred the Lich appears before him, both dissapear to a meeting with Silverphase and the Formain congregation, before teleporting to the United Commonwealth meeting. Once the council is over they will return below the mountain range and continue their planning. Any panic among the Drow is quickly quelled by the Priestesses and Demon's, those who insist on foolishness are killed and Raised as Undead or given to the demons.

Far away the leader of the Yuan-ti sits in thought after recieving the message of the Wanderer, suddenly his eyes widen as he recieves a message from Kalanyr, the Yuan-ti begin to move.

In Rauxes Ivid sits on his great throne his army scurrying about him grinning with joy at the Destruction soon to be unleashed.

The Drow will share technology with the following powers:
Shades
Formians
Dark Union
Silverphase
Pomarj
Iuz


----------



## Serpenteye

*Edena*

The fleets of the Dark Union are heading towards the sea of Gearnat. 
The church of Mystra is publicly ridiculed. "Mystra is more than any other diety a goddess of Toril. Her power lies in the weave of magic of Toril. There is no weave on Oerth, therefore Mystra has no power on oerth and her followers are fools."
 The other new religions of Toril are also persecuted. The church of Hextor joins the Church of Aerdi in this endeavor, since the new religions are considered a potentially serious threat to them both.
 The Emperor continues to call himself a God and religious propaganda is omnipresent in the Dark Union. The Church of Aerdi (worshiping the Emperor) is given the task of administrating all aid to the needy and all healthcare and food distribution is put in their hands. It also involves itself deeply in the armies to breed an especially deep loyalty there.


----------



## William Ronald

(Several of you will have received messages that I forwarded at the request of Edena. Valkys is having severe e-mail headaches.  Edena can verify that I have done so.  Also, when will turn 1 likely start?)

Lord Ronald of Keoland turns to Archcleric Hazen.  "What do you think of the tidings from the Eternal Empire of Kara Tur?"

"They seem to think poorly of us," Hazen says wearily.  "Perhaps in time they can learn to see us otherwise.  However, I think the Church of Shade has truly helped its cause on Toril.  I imagine the Eternal Empire is more vigilantly seeking their members."

"I am also sending a message to the League of Warlords.  Our non-agression pact extends to them as well.  I hope they realize there are threats which could crush all our lands -- if we are not careful.  Until we sort out the Torillian issue, war is folly."


----------



## JohnBrown

*Toril religions....*

It goes what without saying that anyone found worshiping any  Toril god within the boundaries of the Iuz/Ket/Bright Lands empire is goind to quietly dissapear inot those big black towers belching out black smoke along Skull Road.

3:00 a.m. here, going to bed now.  Must work tomorrow.  Be back around 5:00 p.m. CST.


----------



## Kalanyr

Any Drow found worshipping any god of Toril accept the gods of the Drow will meet a very sticky end on the altar. Any humanoids,Yuan-ti,undead worshipping Torillian Dieties will be put to Death (again if necessary)


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Call to arms.*

To. Terrible Kas, Great God Emperor of Aerdi, Omnipotent Iuz, Honored Lord Melkor, Respected Turrosh, SilverPhase and Kalanyr. 

We have plotted, planned and scemed. Follow the plans and stand together as the Tides of Darkness will wash over the Flaeness as a Tempest in Midsummer Yuanti lands.
We all know what to do we all know when to start so let's stand together and unleash that that has lain restlest beneath Oerth for so long and let Oerth know what they should truly fear.

         TO ARMS!!! LIVE FOR THE SWARM!!!


OOC: we all have our targets and we all have been over this the primary target has been set and let's go for it hard and fast.

As the hive clustern brimms with energy, gates open portals open and the Swarm of formians and thralls rushes out into the vastness of the underdark and for every formian or unseelie that leaves the cluster another one appears summoned though a portal eading to a distant realm. Modrons apear and are set to work. But as the massive 35 PL swarm rushes out of the hive cluster another Swarm sets into motion. The Spelljammer forces waiting above Oerth are coming swarming down upon the continent to their preset targets. As the skies darken and screech, the world beneath trembles from a army marching below and who knows where they will come out. The Backlunish and Keoland are able to see and feel these to Swarms Converging on some point around the mountainrange in the southwest of Oerth. 


And what do the people of the Backlunish, the orcs in the hold of the seaprinces and the commoners of the kingdom of keoland do when they see and feel.... the Swarm? 
The Drow and SilverPhase and my other allies know what the time is and what they should do.


----------



## Darkness

Forrester: We will send an envoy to you, too.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Forsaken One speaks right! We seem to have common enemies: Lortmilis, Kevellond League, elven alliance, Ulek. Shade will strike in the few days time( game time, it means 1st turn) before our enemies manage to fully moblize their forces! I think we have the rough battle plan already prepared. There are pernament Shade ambassadors in realms of our aliies.


----------



## Alyx

A bier of curved arches rises silently over a silent city.  This is the capital of Celene, a land that has been known by its arrogance and hatred of the races that are not elven (or as they say, olven).  A delicately carved swan poses above the balcony, its wings outspread, welcoming the dawn.

On top this lonely perch sits a council of three.  First among them is a tall elf dressed in red clothing.  He bends, brooding, forward on his chair, a glass of fine elven wine deftly perched on his right hand.  His left hand, enclosed by a pale red glove, clenches and releases in turn.

The Queen Yolande is dressed in a near transparent gown of white.  Her features are fierce, haughty, and at the same time a flicker of fear burns in one of her eyes.  Her back is straight, however.  No dreadful tidings may ever change that steel-made determination from her.  Her drink sits on the wood-wrought table before her, untouched.

The Prince Melf sits tall in his chair also, his eyes burnished with pride.  The symbol of Luna sits easily on his chest, strong and unrent by that many, many battles the proud prince has been forced to overcome.  A soft smile sits lightly on lips used to such a friendly embrace of joy.

The red one speaks.  His voice is soft, and full of conviction.  This is a man who inspires loyalty in even the most unlikely of places.  He is the attribute of character personified, a master of gentle persuasion.  The sword on his belt looks out of place, and always will; no matter how often it is used in the harsh conflicts that abound on Oerth.

He speaks;  “I thank you for your support Yolande.  I think that the whole of Oerth will one day, as well.

She responds; “Jand, I have considered the views of my brother for years beyond measure.  I do not choose to act for him now, on a whim.  I act because Celene would fall if I do not.”  Pointedly, she ignores the proud prince, her eyes only on the Red Elf.

The prince smiles on, despite this stark slight.  “My queen, no matter your motive, you have saved Celene from the conflict that will soon rage all around, and inside, our borders.”

The queen shifts her gaze to him, cold, immeasurable.  Then she smiles, a frosty diplomat’s smile that all rulers learn before they take their first breath.  “Celene will survive, that is true.  No matter the cost.”

Jand, The Red Elf, frowns heavily.  Then he begins to speak, the first of many words.  “It begins tonight…”

______


The sun is at high noon in the west, banishing shadows and gloom.  Harsh sunlight scatters off sails aplenty, bearing the symbols of Lendore and Varnaith, floating on the still, sunlit sea.  Anfaren stands calmly on a jutting spar of his ship, the /Sunchaser/.  His right hand holds lightly onto a rope that curls about the main mast, his left holds a compass to his eye.  A soft nimbus of light surrounds him.  Whether it is the sun playing tricks or some other power, an observer could not say.

“Well well.”  He mutters in the clear voice of a ship’s captain, a profession that requires near-perfect lungs during the darkest of storms, when the wind howls like an elven Banshee roused from her lair.

The deck of the /Sunchaser/ is clear, on war footing, free from disrupting chaos.  This will be the first battle undertaken by the ship, and not a small one.  The /Sunchaser/ has three ballista decks; each crewed by forty elves who have been born and raised on water.  The lower two decks are armed with Bore Shot, heavy ballista bolts meant to punch holes under the waterline of any opposing ships.  The top deck is loaded with Chain Shot, a ballista that releases a flurry of snapping links that rip and tear at an enemy’s sails, snarling ropes and bringing the fastest ship to a dead halt in the water.  An elven mage sits at the mage-seat of each craft, a location amidships least vulnerable to outside attacks, allowing the launch of fireballs and lightning bolts at will.  Each wizard also has fog spells memorized, and gusts of wind to snatch enemy bolts out of the air.

The elven crews are experienced, having fought pirates and wars time and time again.  The Lendores are not idle when it comes to waterborne conflict, as any ships they face would ultimately realize, to a sinking doom.

And when it comes to land conflict, well, Varnaith has never been a slouch at asserting its power in that regard.  The elven battalions are trained forces, if rigid in their command structures.  Few forces can stand against the unsheathing of all their bright swords at once.

“Well, well.  If the Yuan-ti are wise, they will give up their southern lands immedietly.  If not, then a reckoning is to be paid, at long last."

He smiles, one eye still on the spyglass.

___


The oriental kingdoms are not idle.  But it is the rare spy indeed that can slip into empires as closed and monitored as the Orients unnoticed.

And no spy could ever slip OUT.

All is unseen in the west.

___

“It would come to this, wouldn’t it?”  Says one mage to another.

“Of course.”

“We must act.”

“Of course.”

So they do.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, Church of Shadow is  quite strong on Toril, you remember my posts concerning it at the end of Torillian IR? Many citizens of Commonwealth and Kara-Tur Empire secretly worship Melkor The Dark One, god created when most evil Gods of Toril merged together , even if it is 1% of population, it still means tens of millions of devoted fellowers( evil cultists tend to be quite devoted). We have no large armies there, but instead we have a Shadow Network, which allows us to contol a very big part of Torilian Underworld. We also have influence through corrupt politicians, helping them in career. Edena Shade will try to create Shadow Network on Toril too, I am sure that many evil rogues will want to become Shade. We will also spread Cult of Dark One on Oerth, we currently build a giant cathedral to him in The heart of Shadow Throne!

So Kalanyr and others, do not persecute our religion! 

And since Lord Melkor is a God, adress Shadow Council when speaking to Shade. Shadow council is composed of seven Shadowlords, most powerful Shade, and its leader, Shadow Regent, changes every year. Current one is Rhamagaum, mighty Lich.


----------



## dagger

Kingdom of Ulek has much to discuss with the Kevellond League, we gladly extend our hand in alliance to you.


----------



## William Ronald

Archcleric Hazen sits behind a table in a brightly lit room. Continual light stones are placed to give the room the brightness of the noon-time soon.  He is reviewing a letter.

"To Prince Corond of the Uleks:

We are indeed honored to accept your alliance.  We hope that in the days to come that we shall remain strong friends.  You are aware of my situation.  Together we shall hope forge a brighter future."

Archcleric Hazen of Veluna
President, The Kevellond League

A similar letter is addressed to Kessel Gnomeworks of the Lortmils Technomancy.

As he sees both letters, he ponders the hostile words of the Church of Shade and its allies.  

"I wonder if the Eternal Empire of Kara Tur practices impalement?  Maybe the Church of Shade knows or will know soon."


----------



## Black Omega

While the Wander spoke, the Coalition of Light and Shadow was silent.  While swarm of formians and thralls have flown, the Coaltion of Light and Shadow has watched.  While envoys scurried from territory to territory, the Coalition of Light and Shadow has waited.  Dour Dwarves, clever Gnomes, Humans and the ethreal grace of the Fae and Elves all still.

Then from the council chambers of Highfolk, a slim figure emerges, silver haired and clad in black, Siobhan Silirevnur, emissary of the Seelie.  Orders are given out and soon the Elven Spelljammers are slipping loose from their mornings, the Seelie of Flanaess stirring to activity and making their presense known.

To Toril no message is sent, but to the Kevellond League a message, promising the lasting peace and friendship that has historically existed between our peoples.  But the alliance with the Technocracy of Lortmil is of grave concern.


----------



## Forrester

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Edena, Church of Shadow is  quite strong on Toril, you remember my posts concerning it at the end of Torillian IR? Many citizens of Commonwealth and Kara-Tur Empire secretly worship Melkor The Dark One, god created when most evil Gods of Toril merged together , even if it is 1% of population, it still means tens of millions of devoted fellowers( evil cultists tend to be quite devoted). We have no large armies there, but instead we have a Shadow Network, which allows us to contol a very big part of Torilian Underworld. We also have influence through corrupt politicians, helping them in career. Edena Shade will try to create Shadow Network on Toril too, I am sure that many evil rogues will want to become Shade. We will also spread Cult of Dark One on Oerth, we currently build a giant cathedral to him in The heart of Shadow Throne!
> 
> So Kalanyr and others, do not persecute our religion!
> 
> And since Lord Melkor is a God, adress Shadow Council when speaking to Shade. Shadow council is composed of seven Shadowlords, most powerful Shade, and its leader, Shadow Regent, changes every year. Current one is Rhamagaum, mighty Lich. *




Much of this is utter nonsense. Democracy aside, we have made sure that any and all organizations engaged in major illegal dealings (ESPECIALLY those organizations that made war with us in the recent past!) are sought out and prosecuted. The magic and the technology of the UC is extraordinarily strong -- as are the amazing psionic abilities of the Humanoid contingent. 

You might be able to hide a few folks here and a few folks there, but I'm sorry, there's just no way you have that much influence. I don't believe you have the resources to hide from the equivalent of 11th level magic + 21st century technology + 11th level-equivalent psionic powers. Not on Toril.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Hmmm.  Sounds like fun!*

Anabstercorian will attend the Olympic Games of Torture personally.  After all, his single strangest power is his immense sensitivity to the flow of life force (What we call XP in the metagame) and he figures winning the games will be a very good way to expand his power.

His strategy will be explained next turn, when I believe the games will be taking place.

Also, this is for SOLLIR FURRYFOOT.
Weirdly enough, low level wizards of the Solistarim are approaching the Quaggoth Fells with talks of a trade treaty - In exchange for minor but useful magical items, they will supply the Solistarim with slaves of any humanoid race they find convenient.  Comments, Sollir?


----------



## kaboom

To Kessel GnomeWorks: a small halfling wearing a large traveling cloak wants to see you.  He says that he is on important business. Let me know if you grant him an audience.


----------



## William Ronald

A  letter appears in Highfolk by courier.

It reads.

"Siobhan Silirevnur, emissary of the Seelie,

The Kevellond League gratefully accepts your offer of alliance. The times are dark. Our messenger to Toril has not yet returned - although it is a long journey."

"We ask that you enter our counsels and we shall listen to your wise words.  Your wisdom has never failed us.  As for the Lortmils Technomancy, we are convinced of the essential good nature of its inhabitants.  We ask that you speak with them for yourselves and use your own best judgement."

"Both the Lortmils Technomancy have been threatened by the Church of Shade, which has seized the City of Greyhawk.  Based on the sending from the Eternal Empire of Kara Tur, they seem to be a cult or an otherwise outlawed organization.  We ask that you judge the intent of the Lortmils for yourselves."

"Regardless of what shall happen, I make this promise to you which you can share with King Oberon and Queen Titania.  Even if this technology is good and benefits the people of our lands, we will not despoil our lands.  We are uncertain about this industrialization.  If it is as portrayed by the message of the Wanderer, than it is no good to our world.  Even if it is good, we shall set aside certain forests and glades to be pristine.  The Seelie are ever welcome in our lands.  Indeed, if you and your kindred left Oerth, the world would be a very dull place indeed."

"May Oberon and Titania honor you for your wisdom and your courage."

Sincerely,

Archcleric Hazen of Veluna
President of the Kevellond League
(Names of the rules of the member states.... and finally)
Lord William Ronald of Keoland,
Speaker for the Kevellond League
(As many of you in the aborted thread referred to me by my screen and real name, I created a character with the same name.  To avoid confusion for you.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Hmm Forrester you may be right to the extent, maybe it is why we moved most of our power into Plane of Shadow, then Oerth.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE NEWS*

Well, this may be old news, but here it is:

  Spies have confirmed this:

  The Dark Union and Iuz have allied.

  The Kingdom of Keoland, the Kevellond League, and the Coalition of Light and Shadow have allied.

  The Church of Shade isn't quite as strong on Toril as Melkor is saying it is ...

  BUT ...

  It is MUCH stronger than you think it is, Forrester.
  The hearts of men are easily corrupted, even on Toril.
  I'd stay on my toes, if I were you, Forrester.  Dismiss the Church of Shade as a nothing power, and they may soon be taking over.
  Vigilance, not dismission of them, in your posts, is needed!

  - - -

  I have some news that will be interesting hearing for Kas.

  Yes, Turrosh Mak has agreed to ferry your troops over to the Dark Union.

  And, by the way, the Legions of Kas will have to stow away all your weapons and spell components, magical items and armor, belowdecks.
  For the entire journey.  No exceptions.

  - - -

  Some more news.
  A number of minor (and some major) officials have just been killed in the Dark Union, and also in Ket.
  Whoever killed them, got away, and scrying efforts to discover the assassins have failed.


----------



## Serpenteye

-------
Some more news. 
A number of minor (and some major) officials have just been killed in the Dark Union, and also in Ket. 
Whoever killed them, got away, and scrying efforts to discover the assassins have failed.
Last edited by Edena_of_Neith on 02-20-2002 at 06:33 PM
-------

Well, The Dark Union will also send assassins against our enemies. When the combat starts in turn 1.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

To Anabstercorian:

We will agree to a trade treaty, however, trades will take place at the boundries of the forest and no troops shall pass in or out of it.  Furthermore, trading will cease if any attacks are placed upon the forest of the league of warlords.  We find slaves of any minor humanoid race perferred, as long as they are medium or larger size.  What minor magic items do you prefer.


----------



## Bonedagger

*Re: THE NEWS*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *I have some news that will be interesting hearing for Kas....
> 
> ....And, by the way, the Legions of Vecna will have to stow away all your weapons and spell components, magical items and armor, belowdecks.
> For the entire journey.  No exceptions.
> 
> - - -
> 
> *




Hope that's the legions of Kas.... If not Vecna will have to rethink some strategies.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Dear Gods, I goofed.

  I meant the Legions of Kas, not Vecna!!!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

Turn 1 is coming up shortly.

  Unless you REALLY THINK it would be a secret (remember that spies and scriers are everywhere), post your combat actions to the board.
  Do not send them to me as an e-mail.

  Send me e-mails for any magical research into 10th level magic.
  Send me e-mails regarding any Power Level allocated to advancing your civilization.
  Send me anything that you think would be SECRET information, or secret movements.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*To all the People in the IR*

The Angels of Hope Island are asking the Border Guard of Realmspace to step aside briefly (and the Border Guard, does.)

  A beautiful white light springs down on many places on Oerth.
  On the cottages of peasants, hiding in their homes awaiting the end.
  On families huddled in their homes, waiting for death.
  On people huddled in cellars, hiding in forests, in hills, wondering how long they have to live.
  To the people being sheltered by druids.
  To the people being sheltered by churches.
  To all the children, shaking with fright, knowing the world has gone mad and their parents can't make it right.

  To all these people, the Angels - beautiful, ethereal, their faces filled with sadness, but their eyes shimmering with love and warmth - offer a refuge on Hope Island, on Toril.
  A place where they may go, and the coming war will not touch them or their loved ones.

  All they have to do is to choose to go, and they disappear into the radiant light, to emerge in a pastoral paradise, where friendly people await them, await to help them.
  There is food aplenty and to spare, and everything good to drink.
  The air is warm, the breeze fragrant, and the sun warm in the green sky.

  To all the People in the IR:

  This is your chance to evacuate your civilian population.
  The Angels are opening the way.

  You may not in any way use this opportunity to take military advantage of Toril.
  If you decide to ATTACK the Angels, please let me know.  Your Seers state that would be a BAD idea.

  (If there is to be any Divine Intervention in the IR, you can consider that this is it.  There won't be any more.)

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## The Forsaken One

Hard to evacuate when you have no civillian population


----------



## Forrester

Yes, the Border Guard indeed steps aside (briefly) for the Angels to escort any and all of those downtrodden who might want to come to Toril and start a new life -- or perhaps merely stay here until the Great War on Oerth has subsided. 

All those that travel across will be mind-scanned, etc., with our best technopsimagery, of course, to make sure that there are no nasty little Shade minions sneaking in among them. They're like cockroaches -- for every one you step on, it seems a half-dozen scurry away. 

(Paranoid enough, Edena?  Never meant to imply that we aren't always keeping an eye on the damn Shades -- but I think it was an overstatement to say that they control some vast criminal Underworld on Toril.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

THE MAP AND THE LISTS ARE FINALIZED.

  Take a good long look at the map, folks.
  It is the last time you will see it like that, since the war is imminent.
  Check your listing.  Make sure everything is right.  Note your Power Level.  Make sure it is right.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## William Ronald

The Kevellond League asks that Lord Vecna consider the message sent to him.

The Kevellond League asks that Lord Kas consider the message sent to him.

The Kevellond League raises security of its officials to unprecedented levels.  After all an assassination attempt is an act of war.

In the council chambers of the Kevellond League, Archcleric Hazen sits impatiently in his chair reviewing letters.

"Lord William Ronald," he calls.  The speaker for the League walks over.  "Can you tell me of your ancestor again? Your strange family history seems very relevant in the light of recent events."

"Yes," the speaker for the Kevellond League says. "It is recorded both in my family histories and the last pages of The Chronicle of Secret Times.  We are debating whether to unban the book in Keoland."

"It is said in The Chronicle of Secret Times, Slerontin, the Last Mage of Power of the Suel Imperium, led twelve tribes into the Sheldomar Valley.  He bid them to make peace with each other. set aside their rivalries, and make peace with the people of the Valley.  He asked them to live by the most noble traditions of their ancestors.  Before vanishing in a ball of light, never to be seen by mortal men, he said that a son of another twelve tribes and a bold warrior people would appear one week later arriving from a distant world.  He bid them to treat him with the respect they would give him. Although he would not know their language,  Slerontin said that his knowledge would save them all.  He would counsel them to pursue peace."

"The tale is now picked up by my family history.  It is said that house Neheli sent its finest wizards and priest and their leaders to camp by the spot Slerontin the Noble vanished.  A week later there was a  silver flash in the sky and a man fell from the ground.  He was William Ronald, founder of my house, also called the Man who Fell to Oerth.  He was strangely attired and spoke no known language.  Fortunately the priests and wizards were ready with spells to interprept language."

"My ancestor negotiated the first truce with the Flan in the Sheldomar valley. He tried to keep the Suel tribes together, but meet with only limited success.  He greeted the Oeridians in peace."

"His knowledge of agriculture, architecture, and politics shocked the Neheli.  The agricutural knowledge alone has saved many lives and lead to improved harvests.  Not all of his recommendations were regarded."

"He became a powerful wizard and named his children after people in his own world. One name, Jeff, became Geoff - the name of a land now sadly in ruins.  It is said in his 100th year with the Neheli he said he was returning to his own world."

"What of the more fantastic stuff I head your grandfather tell me?" Hazen asked.

"Horseless carriages that moved on their own accord.  Devices to allow communication around a world. Thinking devices.  Flying ships.  Weapons that could destroy cities...." Lord Ronald said as his voice came to a stop.

"There may be more truth in old tales than we thought.  A pity Slerontin hasn't appeared. Keoland could use him.  Indeed, we could use all the help we can receive."

Edena: Am I correct in assuming that evacuating our civilians will have no negative impact on our PLs.  I would like to evacuate all I can.  Also, I would let the angels know that Ambassador Gwilym Raonul desires to speak with them.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Good Grief!*

Does this mean that every single peasant on Oerth can simply choose for themselves wether they can be transported to Toril or not?
 In that case only a fraction of the population would remain, in any country on Oerth! The IR would be obliterated before it's even begun!
 The government of the Dark Union will do all that it can to prevent this sending to reach the people, and if that fail they will do everything in their power to stop people from leaving.


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: To all the People in the IR*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  To all these people, the Angels - beautiful, ethereal, their faces filled with sadness, but their eyes shimmering with love and warmth - offer a refuge on Hope Island, on Toril.
> A place where they may go, and the coming war will not touch them or their loved ones.
> *




Hey! I was going to eat those! Mind your own business for once in your existance, you prissy winged bastards!

Btw: Before you send off all the hors d'oeuvres, remember that wars are won through logistics, and if your troops don't eat for 6 months, they don't fight well  Well, 'cept when they're undead. Or if they eat other troops. I don't have a point, really.


----------



## Festy_Dog

The Spelljammers which i was sending to the Amidio Rainforest are going to be pulled back and sent to help defend Kalanyr's yuan-ti. Once the threat is over they will rejoin the force going to the Amidio Rainforest. While they are gone the rest of the Amidio taskforce will not move until they return.

(I was sending all PL 30 of them)


----------



## William Ronald

*Evacuation and PLs*

Edena:

The offer is kind, but I want to know what this will mean. If I have no civilian population, I will have no crops.  I would at least like to get the elderly, the infirm, and children to Hope Island.


Many of the people of the Kevellond League would be willing to stand by their lands.  So, I await your reply.  However, I am determined to win this war.  As things now stand here is what happens in character."


  Archcleric Hazen and the leaders of the Kevellond League hear the offer of  the angels.  With his magic, Hazen has shown them scenes of the peoples of the League. He feels strongly pulled towards it but remains

An old man and a woman walk slowly towards the light, their steps growing steadily as they do.

A man, crippled from a horrible fall, blinks and murmurs "Yes.  Thank you," as he vanishes.

In the Yeomanry, a young couple hug their four children, two boys and a girl. None are older than seven years of age.  The oldest girl carries an infant.  The other children carry pets- a dog and two cats as they look at their parents.

"Go. Go into the light" they say. They both try to hold back their tears but the children understand.  They look at their parents and vanish.

The couple cry for a moment.  They face each other.  "We're staying." The man grabs an old spear and the woman grabs a pitchfork.


As the last flicker of the light of Hope Island vanishes, Hazen whispers.  "Thank you."

Only breathing can be heard in the silence of the room.


----------



## Creamsteak

A letter reaches Kessel of Gnomeworks,         (is that right?)

My name is Sanctus Punitor. I am of the Elven Nations. I am the weilder of the blade Infectio-Onis Ferrum. I am the son of a poisoned Ranger, and father to a dead son. My life was meant to end years ago. My life was meant to be used in service.

Your people are in danger... to my belief. I am sending my Rangers from my home province of Gnarley to join you in the Lortmills. They wish to train in the use of your weapons. If you are ok with this, then say so.

Your people are honorable. You treated me with respect when I was a young adventurer. I held court with you on a dark evening while I was hunting some defamed lich. We traded between the Lortmills and Greyhawk.

Greyhawk is overun. You have recieved the same messages as I have. Some long forgotten evil is moving in the direction of your territories.

I have wishes that follow the same path as yours. Ally with me. We could save this world together... do you agree?


----------



## GnomeWorks

*kaboom*

Indeed, your halfling messenger is allowed into the hall where Kessel GnomeWorks sits and gazes out  the window, enshrouded by darkness.

Despite the offer of the celestials, our people are steadfast in our decision - we shall stay, and we shall fight the darkness.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

To the Angels:  We will evacuate those who are too old, to Young, or too Sick to fight.  Everyone else stays


----------



## GnomeWorks

*creamsteak*

"Kessel GnomeWorks is my assumed name." Kessel says gruffly. 

"Indeed, my people are in danger.  While I am taking measures to help prevent the destruction of the Lortmils, any and all assistance will be thankfully taken."

"Of course we will ally with you, and we are willing to train your rangers in the usage of our weaponry, in return for your assistance."


----------



## Bonedagger

OOC

Hmm. Since most medieval armies was sponsered by pillaging the areas they moved through. Now other things like magic must compensate for this. I wonder if this will limit the movement of some forces. I can imagine most of this worlds population gone in a sec. Wow. The moral of those mortals left behind must be low. And imagine this dragging on for months. Even on castles that were under sige many civilians was needed to take care of the daily stuff (Other than taking care of food). And it is not among the soldiers you find those skills needed to take care of supplies. Were those victims being tortured in the olympics also given a break?  Guess those goody freaks finally did Vecna a favor


----------



## Creamsteak

The elves are moving anyone who is without cause or wishes to flee to do so with the angels help. Those men who are brave and willing are encouraged to stay and face the coming darkness... most willing civilians are moved to Delrune castle unless they are non-citizens or wish to stay on their farms.

Much influence is given to the "stay and fight!" speaches... too bad Sanctus is busy or I'd come up with a great one for him to say... Since he is not, the local noble's will suffice.

The people tend to side with their noble's orders. The cowards are generally weeded out, and are looked at as weak by the elves. "We are united... if you are afraid of evil then it has already won!"


----------



## Uvenelei

As the light of the angels descends upon the lands, the streets of the capital of Lyrn flood with people. Scared farmers, worrying merchants, terrifiyed children, soldiers, government officials; all turn their eyes towards the beautiful light. Everyone, from the smallest child to the strongest archmage, stops instantly and sees the angels smiling down upon them.
The people see past the angels to the land where they come from, the great paradise. The angels extend their hands towards the awed populace, and the people know why the angels have come. They feel the love, the promise of peace and happiness. Tears of joy well in many of the onlookers.
In town square, there is a disturbance. A vibrant elven woman with firey red hair pushes and shoves her way through the stunned crowds. She rushes to the middle of the town market, under where the angels have decended. When she reaches the center, she bends down, her hands on her knees, gasping for air after her quick dash. The focus of the crowd is now with this new woman, but no one dares to break the silence.
Save for the elven woman.
"NO!", she shouts after regaining her breath. She stands up tall and repeats herself. "No! We won't leave!"
The angels look down at this new woman, clearly suprised by her announcement. They wait, and she continues.
"This is our land, our empire, our town, and we're not going to leave it! We've worked too hard building our peace and prosperity to abandon it now." She has now climbed to the top of a statue of a great emperor to get closer to these angelic intruders, and, balancing on the statue's head, she waves her arms around. "We build this, and we can defend it!" She waits for the reply of the angels, but they give none.
With a despairing look on her face, she turns to the crowds, and pleads,"We won't leave, right? Not just because of some stupid wars! We'll fight, right?"
An older woman steps forward, closer to the elf and the angels. "I was born 'ere, and I'll die 'ehe, one way or another. Was good enough for my mother, it was. And hers 'fore her!"
A young man steps forward, standing the older woman. He stutters, staring at his feet. "I... can't go. I'm... engaged... and, and...". He takes a deep breath as he looks towards the angels. "And she's in the army, and she can't go, she wouldn't go, and neither will I!" He ends his proclimation with a triumphiant shout.
The look of the elven woman's face turns to a joyful smile as others step forward. "I won't go, just build my home. I won't leave me family here. I won't abandon what I've worked so hard to build", they say.

All over the lands of the Crescent, people stand strong and refuse the call of the angels. This is their land and their peace, and they're going to fight to keep it that way.

In the capital, Aurican sits at a window in the palace, looking down at the elven woman. He sighs softly, "Damn, Areilla. Grow up. This will not be what you think it will".
He leans back in his chair and closes his eyes. He then starts to laugh. "Ah, you are your mother's daughter. You're only out there now because you know I'd demand that they take you first..."


----------



## William Ronald

Except for the old, the infirm, the crippled, pregnant and nursing women, my people stay.  At least a remnant of my people will survive no matter what befalls us.

"I call upon my allies to stand with me,"  Archcleric Hazen says in a voice which only his allies can hear.  "I come to you on the wings of the gathering storm, only moments before it breaks. Stand ready and be firm."


----------



## Serpenteye

Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *To the Angels:  We will evacuate those who are too old, to Young, or too Sick to fight.  Everyone else stays *




Are you sure that is wise? I fear those who go with the angels will be corrupted by their goodness and will never return to your lands. Those who do return you will probably wish they hadn't since they will most likely try to spread their anarchistic ideals and overthrow your reign.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Turrosh Mak and all others that prefer Darkness to light, power to weakness.

Don`t listen to those beings. I am sure they will corrupt anyone who goes with them, make them weak, slaves of the light and their stupid morality! I am sure it is a part of Commonwealth`s plan to conquer Oerth!

Edena any Angel that comes to territory controlled by The Shade is killed on sight!


----------



## kaboom

*The halflings messege*

The halfling says, "Thanks for seeing me." He then takes off his heavy coat. To your amazement the halfling has wings growing out of his shoulders! 
After you recover he says, "I'm the representative of the sky-sea league." Nervously he continues, "We think that the wanderer, whoever he is, is probably stating an account of all the bad things that happened and ignoring the good. Anyway we'd like to offer you an alliance." stuttering he says, "you d-don't have to a-answer right away. J-just use this mirror." He hands you a mirror with a button on the handle and flees from the room before you can stop him


----------



## Serpenteye

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *
> Edena any Angel that comes to territory controlled by The Shade is killed on sight! *




That might be quite difficult, "Edena's Angels" are extremely powerful. 
Regardless of that the Dark Union attemts to capture an Angel for biological experimentation.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That might be quite difficult, "Edena's Angels" are extremely powerful.
> Regardless of that the Dark Union attemts to capture an Angel for biological experimentation. *




That's interesting.  I didn't think that Edena's angels were biological creatures.  Good luck with your endevors...


----------



## Alyx

Many of the Celene population chooses to stay.
The Lendore elves encourage those that wish to to leave, without shame.
The Varnaith people are able to leave if those above them deem it wise.  Some of the upper civilian caste do, some don't.
The westlands lose very little of their population.  Most cannot believe that anything in the east could effect their lands.


----------



## Creamsteak

Sanctus Punitor recieves a mental image of Kas... with a message of acceptance for a duel...

"So, Kas wants to fight me... good. I should get this business with my neighbors over with as soon as possible, then I can take my sword to him."

((OOC- It may wait till turn 2, but I'll duel you as soon as I'm done with this stuff, I'll reveal some of my more secret character stuff only a few people know about, like how come I dislike you and other interests = we will have fun))


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Doomgrinder clicks - it's blades stand straight vertical and horizontal now.

  Vecna and his Host, 50 million strong, emerge into the Present at Tovag Baragu.

  The War, begins.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*No, no, you have it backwards.*

Sollir, YOU give ME Slaves.  I give YOU magic items.  Got it?  Aside from that confusion, your terms are agreeable.

Anabstercorian walks in to the tribal lands south of the Quaggoth Fells to meet the angels and just STARES at them, brimming with rage.  If he can, he challenges one to the psychic equivalent of an arm wrestle.  Tell me if I win or not, Edena!


----------



## Turrosh Mak

I begin shiping Kas's troops to the agreed upon location.  I get as many of his soldiers on board each ship as possible, to speed up the opperation and remove all unnessasary gear and equipment to make still more room.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel GnomeWorks slowly retrieves the ace of spades from inside his left sleeve.  He examines it carefully, looking at each carefully detailed swirl, the intricate designs - the letter _A_ itself on the face side.

"Indeed." He says to himself, examining the card. "The most trustworthy of the cards - the first I made land in the right spot.  Always I have trusted you.  But what of now?  Can anything in this world-" He waves his arms about slowly. "-be trusted anymore?"

He looks at it, staring at it intently, as though trying to understand what the card was thinking.

"I know you.  You will do as you have always done.  You will go where you know you must.  You will do, as you have been trained.  You and I have an understanding.  You will not let me down."

He sets it back into his sleeve, and returns to thinking.

---

Kessel examines the mirror left behind by the stuttering halfling, and considers it for a moment.

And another.

"Well.  As I said before, I need as many allies as I can procure, before the big one hits." He says, and lifts it up. "Hmm... how does this thing work?  Ah... a button." 

He presses the button, and steadies himself in his chair, ready for anything unusual.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Sorry Anabstercorian, no deal then, I have value for such slaves for now, wait 1 turn and we shall see for slave trade.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Angel does the worst of all things to Anabstercorian.
  It ignores Anabstercorian, and then disappears.


----------



## Darkness

Since turn one has started now, I'll close this thread.


----------

